# NFL National Anthem Controversy Summed Up



## easyt65

_“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”

“Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t. 

In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*

“I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game. 

*They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”

As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”

“I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_


As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.


Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
.
.
.


----------



## mamooth

And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.

No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mike Rowe is the man.


----------



## Siete

summation;

Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.

glad I could help


----------



## Mac1958

Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.



*Democrat Voters are always dumb racist bigots.
The Police kill more than twice as many White suspects as Black suspects and the Snowflakes have never protested for them.
It is very obvious that the NFL Kneelers are racist cretins.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

mamooth said:


> In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero,


Jeez.  

Does he even know what the hell he is protesting?  Not likely.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.



There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.

Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!

The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!

Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.


----------



## mdk

Mac1958 said:


> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.



Because in many ways they are two of a kind, but lack the introspection to see it.


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
Click to expand...

Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.  

It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
.


----------



## BlindBoo

The networks hardly ever broadcast the Playing of that song anymore, at least before the supposed protests.  No money in that, just like the pregame coin toss.  They'd rather sell commercials.

Poll: 61% Oppose Firing NFL Players Who Refuse to Stand for National Anthem, but 65% of Republicans Say Players Should be Fired


----------



## Mr.Blonde

mdk said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in many ways they are two of a kind, but lack the introspection to see it.
Click to expand...


It is not about freedom of speech it is about when to exercise your right to freedom of speech. 

People pay good money to watch these guys play a game and aren't paying to watch protests.


----------



## Camp

The funniest thing to emerge from these protests is that the guy being hailed as a hero for coming out of the tunnel to stand with his hand over his heart is an anchor baby citizen.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
Click to expand...


I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
Click to expand...

I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.  

I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.

Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.

This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
.


----------



## mdk

Mr.Blonde said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because in many ways they are two of a kind, but lack the introspection to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not about freedom of speech it is about when to exercise your right to freedom of speech.
> 
> People pay good money to watch these guys play a game and aren't paying to watch protests.
Click to expand...


To me, it's really neither of those things. It's about keeping the populace outrage and distracted by the more serious issues facing our nation.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Siete said:


> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help



Hey, sweet-cheeks, they were doing this before Trump called them out.  Kaperdunce started it.


----------



## Mac1958

mdk said:


> To me, it's really neither of those things. It's about keeping the populace outrage and distracted by the more serious issues facing our nation.


Yep.  The real winners here are the division pimps on both ends.  The last thing they want is for us to communicate with each other and solve problems together.
.


----------



## mdk

Mac1958 said:


> Yep. The real winners here are the division pimps on both ends. The last thing they want is for us to communicate with each other and solve problems together.



Kneeling football players, Confederate statues, trannies in bathrooms are emotional molehills to keep us squabbling while the debt continues to skyrocket, the middle class continues to shrink, and, wages continue to stagnant.


----------



## Mac1958

mdk said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. The real winners here are the division pimps on both ends. The last thing they want is for us to communicate with each other and solve problems together.
> 
> 
> 
> Kneeling football players, Confederate statues, trannies in bathrooms are emotional molehills to keep us squabbling while the debt continues to skyrocket, the middle class continues to shrink, and, wages continue to stagnant.
Click to expand...

I do have to wonder, though, if it's more just intellectual laziness than misdirection.

You can't fit the solution to the problems you list on a bumper sticker or a protest sign.  They require effort.
.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mac1958 said:


> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.



You have no freedom of speech at work.


----------



## Mac1958

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no freedom of speech at work.
Click to expand...

We could just live and let live, allow people to express themselves as long as it doesn't (really) affect us.  Being "offended" doesn't count.

There's always an excuse to try to shut someone up.
.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
Click to expand...


Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.  

If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!

Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.

I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.


Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?

And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
.


----------



## Weatherman2020

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.


Shut up or we toss cotton at you.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Mac1958 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no freedom of speech at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could just live and let live, allow people to express themselves as long as it doesn't (really) affect us.  Being "offended" doesn't count.
> 
> There's always an excuse to try to shut someone up.
> .
Click to expand...


I tend to agree, personally, I think what they are doing is childish given the privilege they all enjoy.  Shit many of them make more per game then some people will see over the course of their lives.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
Click to expand...

Doing Nazi salutes to a burning cross at NFL games acceptable?

Everyone has lines drawn, just in different locations.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"
Click to expand...

While on contract they have limits on what they can do and still get a pay check.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
Click to expand...

I think you miss the entire point.  no one has ever said they don't have a right to do what they do.  But everyone has a right not to like what they do.  And voice an opinion about it.  why are you against opposition comment? I don't get your infantile position in that.  BTW, it would be nice if they actually did care about something, like playing fking football and win games and be successful.  If they wish to be a professional protester go for it, hang up the cleats and go.  again, no one is saying they ain't got a right, but maybe it makes more sense to let everyone know what it is you're against and how it pertains to the event about to be played.  just saying.


----------



## rightwinger

Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
Summed up? Considering the human calamities and dangers happening around us, and this nation seems to be absolutely fixated on this non-issue, I sum it up by saying simplistic and weak minds are easy to manipulate.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing Nazi salutes to a burning cross at NFL games acceptable?
> 
> Everyone has lines drawn, just in different locations.
Click to expand...


I'm still trying to get my head around what offended them so by Trump's words.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem



So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Millionaires who play kids games for their wealth can do a lot of real things to improve whatever cause they think is important. The antics of NFL players is just pure leftist BS of accomplishing nothing while pissing off half the people.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
Click to expand...


If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?

You libs just don't get it.

As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doing Nazi salutes to a burning cross at NFL games acceptable?
> 
> Everyone has lines drawn, just in different locations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to get my head around what offended them so by Trump's words.
Click to expand...

Everyone has the right to free speech as long as it fits the leftist agenda.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss the entire point.  no one has ever said they don't have a right to do what they do.  But everyone has a right not to like what they do.  And voice an opinion about it.  why are you against opposition comment? I don't get your infantile position in that.  BTW, it would be nice if they actually did care about something, like playing fking football and win games and be successful.  If they wish to be a professional protester go for it, hang up the cleats and go.  again, no one is saying they ain't got a right, but maybe it makes more sense to let everyone know what it is you're against and how it pertains to the event about to be played.  just saying.
Click to expand...

Oh my. Sorry for being infantile, I'll certainly try to increase my comments to your prodigious intellectual level.

This is precisely the argument I get from the Regressive Left.  "We're just voicing our opinion", when they're actually trying to do more than that.  Trump said that player who protests like this is a "son of a bitch" and should be* fired.*  And the crowd cheered.  That's exactly what a Regressive would do.  Punish and intimidate.  

Those are his words, not mine.  So my point remains:  Not sure why you folks are so eager to act like the Regressives.
.
.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, this whole debate is really kinda stupid.  Why?  Because they aren't doing their protest for the whole game, just during the time the anthem is being played.  It could be worse..................they could be burning flags on the sidelines.  

But, it's only a half to a minute of time in a game that lasts for several hours.  And, they don't keep up the protest during the game.  Shoot, the players didn't even show up on the field for the national anthem until 2009.  Why?  Because it was a marketing ploy designed to make sports look more "patriotic".

*Late last month, as the country was only just becoming consumed by Colin Kaepernick, Tom E. Curran of Comcast Sportsnet New England reported that, actually, NFL players did not typically stand for the national anthem until 2009. Somehow this escaped many of us until, uh, Stephen A. Smith highlighted it this morning on First Take.

Responding to a tip from one of his "boys," Smith brought up the fact that until 2009—eight years and a new Presidential administration after 9/11—players weren't on the field for the national anthem and instead generally remained in the locker room. According to Smith's boy (and the researcher at ESPN who checked it), the switch happened "because it was seen as a marketing strategy to make the athletes look more patriotic."*

Stephen A. Smith Points Out NFL's Paid Patriotism Problem

And, what Trump said in defending his comments was pretty laughable as well.  He said as president he's supposed to defend the flag.  No, as president he is supposed to support and defend the CONSTITUTION against all enemies, foreign and domestic. 

If you want to stand, stand.  If you want to kneel, kneel.  Either way it's free speech protected by the Constitution, and it doesn't really have any effect on the game one way or the other.  It's just a molehill that has been molded into a mountain.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  What they are doing is wrong and not good for the game.


----------



## Mac1958

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
Click to expand...

I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.

You and the Regressive Left don't.
.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Weatherman2020 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While on contract they have limits on what they can do and still get a pay check.
Click to expand...


I seem to recall from many years back, a NFL, a player was dismissed from the team, lost all of his money, and wound up penny-less for violating his contract by getting injured in a motorcycle accident.  They have many limits on their conduct, but I guess the NFL is bowing to the PC crowd and letting them get by with breaking their rules.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Summed up? Considering the human calamities and dangers happening around us, and this nation seems to be absolutely fixated on this non-issue, I sum it up by saying simplistic and weak minds are easy to manipulate.




You really should seek help for these self-esteem issues.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss the entire point.  no one has ever said they don't have a right to do what they do.  But everyone has a right not to like what they do.  And voice an opinion about it.  why are you against opposition comment? I don't get your infantile position in that.  BTW, it would be nice if they actually did care about something, like playing fking football and win games and be successful.  If they wish to be a professional protester go for it, hang up the cleats and go.  again, no one is saying they ain't got a right, but maybe it makes more sense to let everyone know what it is you're against and how it pertains to the event about to be played.  just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. Sorry for being infantile, I'll certainly try to increase my comments to your prodigious intellectual level.
> 
> This is precisely the argument I get from the Regressive Left.  "We're just voicing our opinion", when they're actually trying to do more than that.  Trump said that player who protests like this is a "son of a bitch" and should be* fired.*  And the crowd cheered.  That's exactly what a Regressive would do.  Punish and intimidate.
> 
> Those are his words, not mine.  So my point remains:  Not sure why you folks are so eager to act like the Regressives.
> .
> .
Click to expand...

well the fans pay their salary.  and in my world is their boss.  so technically, he was saying fk em to anyone who was listening and don't pay to watch that nonsense that is anti american.  see you don't even want me to make that statement.  In my opinion it is.  But you'll be bitchin at me about how I shouldn't say that.  well fk off, I'll give my opinion just like you did.  and yes your post was infantile.


----------



## Mac1958

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss the entire point.  no one has ever said they don't have a right to do what they do.  But everyone has a right not to like what they do.  And voice an opinion about it.  why are you against opposition comment? I don't get your infantile position in that.  BTW, it would be nice if they actually did care about something, like playing fking football and win games and be successful.  If they wish to be a professional protester go for it, hang up the cleats and go.  again, no one is saying they ain't got a right, but maybe it makes more sense to let everyone know what it is you're against and how it pertains to the event about to be played.  just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. Sorry for being infantile, I'll certainly try to increase my comments to your prodigious intellectual level.
> 
> This is precisely the argument I get from the Regressive Left.  "We're just voicing our opinion", when they're actually trying to do more than that.  Trump said that player who protests like this is a "son of a bitch" and should be* fired.*  And the crowd cheered.  That's exactly what a Regressive would do.  Punish and intimidate.
> 
> Those are his words, not mine.  So my point remains:  Not sure why you folks are so eager to act like the Regressives.
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the fans pay their salary.  and in my world is their boss.  so technically, he was saying fk em to anyone who was listening and don't pay to watch that nonsense that is anti american.  see you don't even want me to make that statement.  In my opinion it is.  But you'll be bitchin at me about how I shouldn't say that.  well fk off, I'll give my opinion just like you did.  and yes you post was infantile.
Click to expand...

_"see you don't even want me to make that statement.  In my opinion it is.  But you'll be bitchin at me about how I shouldn't say that."_

Nope, I've never said anything of the kind.  Straw man arguments.  Always a good sign, thanks.
.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
Click to expand...


He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.

I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals. 

Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.

What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this whole debate is really kinda stupid.  Why?  Because they aren't doing their protest for the whole game, just during the time the anthem is being played.  It could be worse..................they could be burning flags on the sidelines.
> 
> But, it's only a half to a minute of time in a game that lasts for several hours.  And, they don't keep up the protest during the game.  Shoot, the players didn't even show up on the field for the national anthem until 2009.  Why?  Because it was a marketing ploy designed to make sports look more "patriotic".
> 
> *Late last month, as the country was only just becoming consumed by Colin Kaepernick, Tom E. Curran of Comcast Sportsnet New England reported that, actually, NFL players did not typically stand for the national anthem until 2009. Somehow this escaped many of us until, uh, Stephen A. Smith highlighted it this morning on First Take.
> 
> Responding to a tip from one of his "boys," Smith brought up the fact that until 2009—eight years and a new Presidential administration after 9/11—players weren't on the field for the national anthem and instead generally remained in the locker room. According to Smith's boy (and the researcher at ESPN who checked it), the switch happened "because it was seen as a marketing strategy to make the athletes look more patriotic."*
> 
> Stephen A. Smith Points Out NFL's Paid Patriotism Problem
> 
> And, what Trump said in defending his comments was pretty laughable as well.  He said as president he's supposed to defend the flag.  No, as president he is supposed to support and defend the CONSTITUTION against all enemies, foreign and domestic.
> 
> If you want to stand, stand.  If you want to kneel, kneel.  Either way* it's free speech protected by the Constitution, *and it doesn't really have any effect on the game one way or the other.  It's just a molehill that has been molded into a mountain.



No, it is not free speech.That is where the PC crowd is making their error.

If that were true, I want to see a Dallas Cowboy kneel this week and when he gets fired by the owner, I want to see how long it takes for the lawsuit to be laughed out of court!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While on contract they have limits on what they can do and still get a pay check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to recall from many years back, a NFL, a player was dismissed from the team, lost all of his money, and wound up penny-less for violating his contract by getting injured in a motorcycle accident.  They have many limits on their conduct, but I guess the NFL is bowing to the PC crowd and letting them get by with breaking their rules.
Click to expand...


You guys do know that NFL players didn't start coming out on the field and standing for the anthem until around 2009, right?  It was done as a marketing ploy to make the NFL look more "patriotic" and sell them to the American people.


----------



## jc456

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you miss the entire point.  no one has ever said they don't have a right to do what they do.  But everyone has a right not to like what they do.  And voice an opinion about it.  why are you against opposition comment? I don't get your infantile position in that.  BTW, it would be nice if they actually did care about something, like playing fking football and win games and be successful.  If they wish to be a professional protester go for it, hang up the cleats and go.  again, no one is saying they ain't got a right, but maybe it makes more sense to let everyone know what it is you're against and how it pertains to the event about to be played.  just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my. Sorry for being infantile, I'll certainly try to increase my comments to your prodigious intellectual level.
> 
> This is precisely the argument I get from the Regressive Left.  "We're just voicing our opinion", when they're actually trying to do more than that.  Trump said that player who protests like this is a "son of a bitch" and should be* fired.*  And the crowd cheered.  That's exactly what a Regressive would do.  Punish and intimidate.
> 
> Those are his words, not mine.  So my point remains:  Not sure why you folks are so eager to act like the Regressives.
> .
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well the fans pay their salary.  and in my world is their boss.  so technically, he was saying fk em to anyone who was listening and don't pay to watch that nonsense that is anti american.  see you don't even want me to make that statement.  In my opinion it is.  But you'll be bitchin at me about how I shouldn't say that.  well fk off, I'll give my opinion just like you did.  and yes you post was infantile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"see you don't even want me to make that statement.  In my opinion it is.  But you'll be bitchin at me about how I shouldn't say that."_
> 
> Nope, I've never said anything of the kind.  Straw man arguments.  Always a good sign, thanks.
> .
Click to expand...

that's what you posted tank and why it was infantile.


----------



## boilermaker55

Yes he does. it seems you are the one left behind, as usual.




Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero,
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> Does he even know what the hell he is protesting?  Not likely.
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

mamooth said:


> Kaepernick is a national hero



An under-achieving, under-talented, attention-seeking out-of-work football player who condemned the entire nation, our flag, our national anthem and all that they stand for because of the actions of a small segment of our population is a *'National Hero'*?

Can you set that 'bar' any LOWER?

George Washington
Clara Barton
Neil Armstrong
Martin Luther King
Abraham Lincoln
Alvin York
Jesse Owens
Pat Tillman
Audie Murphy
John Glen
Jackie Robinson
John F Kennedy

..and you want to put Collin Kaepernick in that category?

Tell you what - since he has lots of time on his hands now that he doesn't have a job. Instead of taking a knee or sitting around on his ass, *why doesn't he go to Chicago and join 77-year old Sister Donna Liette actually DO SOMETHING to end violence?*

This 77-year-old Chicago nun is on a mission to fight violence in her neighborhood

_"A 77-year-old Chicago nun is working to end violence in her neighborhood by bringing neighbors together, and she __told__ NBC’s Megyn Kelly on Monday that God is protecting her.
_
*Community in a dangerous neighborhood*
_Sister Donna Liette works in Chicago’s Back of the Yards neighborhood, an area Kelly called “one of America’s toughest neighborhoods.” She works with teenage boys — many of whom have been victims of gun violence — as well as their mothers."_

*Any punk-ass attention-seeker can take a knee. Others actually get up and go to WORK trying to make a difference. THEY - like Sister Donna Liette - are the REAL 'American heroes'.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While on contract they have limits on what they can do and still get a pay check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to recall from many years back, a NFL, a player was dismissed from the team, lost all of his money, and wound up penny-less for violating his contract by getting injured in a motorcycle accident.  They have many limits on their conduct, but I guess the NFL is bowing to the PC crowd and letting them get by with breaking their rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys do know that NFL players didn't start coming out on the field and standing for the anthem until around 2009, right?  It was done as a marketing ploy to make the NFL look more "patriotic" and sell them to the American people.
Click to expand...



Good! If they want to keep the entire team inside, great!  Just make it a rule across the board for the whole NFL so you libtards will stop bitching about their precious rights of free speech, which you just proved they did not have.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure (as per usual) as to your position.  You talk circles around a topic.  Are you saying that preventing someone from protesting at their job is shutting down opposing speech?  If that is the case, go talk to your boss and see if they agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm extremely consistent, and no more so than this topic.
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression.  If they want to make this "statement", let them.  Disagree with them, great.  But trying to punish them in some way for doing it is not exactly going to change their mind.
> 
> Does the shutting down of a conservative from speaking at a college change your mind?  Nope.  In fact, it probably makes you even more resolute on that topic.
> 
> This ain't complicated for me.  If I see a problem, I want to fix it, not make it worse.  Screaming at each other and trying to shut each other up only makes it worse.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I want to change their mind? They can protest after the game anytime they want.  It is not the protest.  Everyone has that right and the right to prove themselves stupid beyond any doubt.
> 
> If they want to peacefully protest outside a police headquarters if that is stuck in their craw, great!  If they want to march down a city street, go for it!  If they want to dress up as pussies and walk down the National Mall, more power to them!
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> I want to see all the liberals crying when teams start protesting by kneeling at the 50 yard-line and holding a prayer.  Then we can say, "Hey, you started it!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While on contract they have limits on what they can do and still get a pay check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I seem to recall from many years back, a NFL, a player was dismissed from the team, lost all of his money, and wound up penny-less for violating his contract by getting injured in a motorcycle accident.  They have many limits on their conduct, but I guess the NFL is bowing to the PC crowd and letting them get by with breaking their rules.
Click to expand...

Yep, QB Steelers. 

Not sure now, but as of just a few years ago teams had a strict dress code on team travel, ties and suits.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

ABikerSailor said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
Click to expand...


All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.


----------



## Weatherman2020

easyt65 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is a national hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An under-achieving, under-talented, attention-seeking out-of-work football player who condemned the entire nation ,our flag, and our national anthem and all that they stand for because of the actions of a small segment of our population is a *'National Hero'*?
> 
> Can you set that 'bar' any LOWER?
> 
> George Washington
> Clara Barton
> Neil Armstrong
> Martin Luther King
> Abraham Lincoln
> Alvin York
> Jesse Owens
> Pat Tillman
> Audie Murphy
> John Glen
> Jackie Robinson
> John F Kennedy
> 
> ..and you want to put Collin Kaepernick in that category?
> 
> Tell you what - since he has lots of time on his hands now that he doesn't have a job. Instead of taking a knee or sitting around on his ass, why doesn't he go to Chicago and join 77-year old Sister Donna Liette actually DO SOMETHING to end violence?
> 
> This 77-year-old Chicago nun is on a mission to fight violence in her neighborhood
> 
> _"A 77-year-old Chicago nun is working to end violence in her neighborhood by bringing neighbors together, and she __told__ NBC’s Megyn Kelly on Monday that God is protecting her.
> _
> *Community in a dangerous neighborhood*
> _Sister Donna Liette works in Chicago’s Back of the Yards neighborhood, an area Kelly called “one of America’s toughest neighborhoods.” She works with teenage boys — many of whom have been victims of gun violence — as well as their mothers."_
> 
> *Any punk-ass attention seeker can take a knee. Others actually get up and go to WORK trying to make a difference. THEY - like Sister Donna Liette - are the REAL 'American heroes'.*
Click to expand...

Ya, but that nun working in the slums of Chicago is a coward compared to the brave Kaepernick.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Yes he does. it seems you are the one left behind, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero,
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> Does he even know what the hell he is protesting?  Not likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

what is it then?  what has he done to help out?


----------



## whitehall

How the hell do we deserve athletes? Granted, celebrity trends come and go but all we want from an athlete is to win. When they behave inappropriately and treat the Country that has been so good to them with disrespect they are disrespected in turn.


----------



## boilermaker55

*The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans

Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
Little history reading goes a long way.
Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
"After the Armistice, black veterans returning home were greeted not with recognition of their civil rights but, instead, with an intense wave of discrimination and hostility."

"Black soldiers stationed at military bases in the segregated South were forbidden from eating in restaurants that opened their doors to German prisoners of war."


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaepernick is a national hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An under-achieving, under-talented, attention-seeking out-of-work football player who condemned the entire nation, our flag, our national anthem and all that they stand for because of the actions of a small segment of our population is a *'National Hero'*?
> 
> Can you set that 'bar' any LOWER?
> 
> George Washington
> Clara Barton
> Neil Armstrong
> Martin Luther King
> Abraham Lincoln
> Alvin York
> Jesse Owens
> Pat Tillman
> Audie Murphy
> John Glen
> Jackie Robinson
> John F Kennedy
> 
> ..and you want to put Collin Kaepernick in that category?
> 
> Tell you what - since he has lots of time on his hands now that he doesn't have a job. Instead of taking a knee or sitting around on his ass, *why doesn't he go to Chicago and join 77-year old Sister Donna Liette actually DO SOMETHING to end violence?*
> 
> This 77-year-old Chicago nun is on a mission to fight violence in her neighborhood
> 
> _"A 77-year-old Chicago nun is working to end violence in her neighborhood by bringing neighbors together, and she __told__ NBC’s Megyn Kelly on Monday that God is protecting her.
> _
> *Community in a dangerous neighborhood*
> _Sister Donna Liette works in Chicago’s Back of the Yards neighborhood, an area Kelly called “one of America’s toughest neighborhoods.” She works with teenage boys — many of whom have been victims of gun violence — as well as their mothers."_
> 
> *Any punk-ass attention-seeker can take a knee. Others actually get up and go to WORK trying to make a difference. THEY - like Sister Donna Liette - are the REAL 'American heroes'.*
Click to expand...

without drawing attention to herself.  she doesn't need to stand up and say look at me!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Soggy in NOLA said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
Click to expand...


What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country. 

Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!


Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia 
 here....
"The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.

All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"


----------



## boilermaker55

Check out his rational for his mild form of prostest.




jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he does. it seems you are the one left behind, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero,
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> Does he even know what the hell he is protesting?  Not likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is it then?  what has he done to help out?
Click to expand...


----------



## easyt65

whitehall said:


> How the hell do we deserve athletes?



'We elevate them to 'American Hero' status just because they can run the 40 in 4.0 seconds, can pass the pall, can dunk a ball, can throw a 100+mph fast ball, etc.  This protest is just helping Americans who do so come back down to earth and realize these guys can be assholes like everyone else, that they aren't 'American heroes' - they are just people who can play certain sports really well.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ABikerSailor said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
Click to expand...

Leftism is about accomplishing nothing.


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
Click to expand...

how do you figure?  isn't it a sporting event?  you're confused, it's ok.


----------



## easyt65

jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
Click to expand...

And your point is?

I met several of the Tuskegee Airman years ago, and you would be hard-pressed to find any greater, more patriotic people in this country. Are you saying they would agree with what these players are doing today? I would agree that they would still defend their right to do so, but I find it extremely hard to believe that the men I met would agree to disrespecting the flag or national anthem.


----------



## boilermaker55

Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.

Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
*Returning home*
Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.



jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> I met several of the Tuskegee Airman years ago, and you would be hard-pressed to find any greater, more patriotic people in this country. Are you saying they would agree with what these players are doing today? I would agree that they would still defend their right to do so, but I find it extremely hard to believe that the men I met would agree to disrespecting the flag or national anthem.
Click to expand...

the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.


----------



## boilermaker55

And your point is? Others see their treatment as how unpatriotic this country is to black. And the injustice they  felt up to and including the Civil Rights movement of 1960's. And it carries on today, and leading the way is the pile of dog excrement that is in the whitehouse.




easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> I met several of the Tuskegee Airman years ago, and you would be hard-pressed to find any greater, more patriotic people in this country. Are you saying they would agree with what these players are doing today? I would agree that they would still defend their right to do so, but I find it extremely hard to believe that the men I met would agree to disrespecting the flag or national anthem.
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

My post was the entire truth. Not the sweet covered one.
Hiding the truth is lying.
*After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially*
Tue, 01/17/2012 - 5:56pm | Dave Hinton
After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially | Rantoul Press



jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> I met several of the Tuskegee Airman years ago, and you would be hard-pressed to find any greater, more patriotic people in this country. Are you saying they would agree with what these players are doing today? I would agree that they would still defend their right to do so, but I find it extremely hard to believe that the men I met would agree to disrespecting the flag or national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."


----------



## easyt65

jc456 said:


> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.



Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> And your point is? Others see their treatment as how unpatriotic this country is to black. And the injustice they  felt up to and including the Civil Rights movement of 1960's. And it carries on today, and leading the way is the pile of dog excrement that is in the whitehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> I met several of the Tuskegee Airman years ago, and you would be hard-pressed to find any greater, more patriotic people in this country. Are you saying they would agree with what these players are doing today? I would agree that they would still defend their right to do so, but I find it extremely hard to believe that the men I met would agree to disrespecting the flag or national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.
Click to expand...

"In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."


----------



## easyt65

boilermaker55 said:


> My post was the entire truth. Not the sweet covered one.
> Hiding the truth is lying.
> *After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially*
> Tue, 01/17/2012 - 5:56pm | Dave Hinton
> After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially | Rantoul Press



Didn't say you lied. Once upon a time blacks had to sit on the back of a bus, not in the front. ONCE UPON A TIME....


----------



## boilermaker55

How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
Try telling the entire truth.




jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

And now, blacks are disproportionately incarcerated and they are disproportionately  stopped by police and shot by law enforcement.




easyt65 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post was the entire truth. Not the sweet covered one.
> Hiding the truth is lying.
> *After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially*
> Tue, 01/17/2012 - 5:56pm | Dave Hinton
> After war, Tuskegee Airmen were not allowed to fly commercially | Rantoul Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say you lied. Once upon a time blacks had to sit on the back of a bus, not in the front. ONCE UPON A TIME....
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
> While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
> Try telling the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't know, but the US set the stage on how to treat someone equally and today that still isn't good enough for some.  it's really ashame, the greatest nation in the world and someone wishes to piss on it.  people crawl through deserts to get here illegally because it is the greatest place in the world and yet people making millions wish to piss on the flag that draws them here.


----------



## mudwhistle

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.


Thanks for the silly comment.
Totally 180 degrees out of reality too.
Typical.


----------



## boilermaker55

Bringing attention  to an injustice is not pissing on something.
Obviously you idea of what is happening it twisted in a foul manner.
They have the right to protest and the right to speak their mind in any legal manner they choose.
That is what the "patriots" of this country fought for, their right.




jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
> While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
> Try telling the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans*
> The Tragic, Forgotten History of Black Military Veterans
> 
> Take some time to educate yourselves on how "blacks" were treated fighting for democracy and then how long it took them to get to the "civil rights" of the 1960's.
> And you talk about patriotism , maybe just from one perspective.
> Little history reading goes a long way.
> Kneeling during the "National Anthem" is a minimal reaction to the injustice some "Americans" have had to endure. Comparatively!
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, but the US set the stage on how to treat someone equally and today that still isn't good enough for some.  it's really ashame, the greatest nation in the world and someone wishes to piss on it.  people crawl through deserts to get here illegally because it is the greatest place in the world and yet people making millions wish to piss on the flag that draws them here.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Bringing attention  to an injustice is not pissing on something.
> Obviously you idea of what is happening it twisted in a foul manner.
> They have the right to protest and the right to speak their mind in any legal manner they choose.
> That is what the "patriots" of this country fought for, their right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
> While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
> Try telling the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuskegee Airmen - Wikipedia
> here....
> "The *Tuskegee Airmen* /tʌsˈkiːɡiː/[1] is the popular name of a group of African-American military pilots (fighter and bomber) who fought in World War II. Officially, they formed the 332nd Fighter Group and the 477th Bombardment Group of the United States Army Air Forces. The name also applies to the navigators, bombardiers, mechanics, instructors, crew chiefs, nurses, cooks and other support personnel for the pilots.
> 
> All black military pilots who trained in the United States trained at Moton Field, the Tuskegee Army Air Field, and were educated at Tuskegee University, located near Tuskegee, Alabama. The group included five Haitians from the Haitian Air Force, and one pilot from Trinidad.[2]"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, but the US set the stage on how to treat someone equally and today that still isn't good enough for some.  it's really ashame, the greatest nation in the world and someone wishes to piss on it.  people crawl through deserts to get here illegally because it is the greatest place in the world and yet people making millions wish to piss on the flag that draws them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

yep, just like everyone that doesn't like it, doesn't have to like it right?  they fought for my right as well.  right?  injustice like what, name something please? like the player didn't get a four year deal, didn't get the right helmet?  the cleats are too short?


----------



## ABikerSailor

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
Click to expand...


You know, if they had been a white squadron, they would have gotten their awards back in the 1940's and 1950's, and wouldn't have had to wait until 2007 to be recognized.


----------



## boilermaker55

Seems you have no idea as to why they choose to not stand. Denial does not win on a disagreement.
It is about "social injustice", its not about the NFL.




jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing attention  to an injustice is not pissing on something.
> Obviously you idea of what is happening it twisted in a foul manner.
> They have the right to protest and the right to speak their mind in any legal manner they choose.
> That is what the "patriots" of this country fought for, their right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
> While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
> Try telling the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical right wing tea-bagger, only check history as far as you like to see it.
> 
> Returning home - Red Tail Squadron
> *Returning home*
> Despite their distinguished wartime record, the Tuskegee Airmen returned to an America unwilling to recognize their contributions. Racism and segregation continued to have a stranglehold on the country. Instead of being greeted with a hero’s welcome, the Tuskegee Airmen were segregated as soon as they disembarked the ships that brought them home. German prisoners of war were treated better than black Americans. It would be decades before their war efforts were acknowledged or even widely known, and it could be said that even today many people do not know about the remarkable achievements of the Tuskegee Airmen. Misinformation, or lack of any factual information at all, is rampant.
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, but the US set the stage on how to treat someone equally and today that still isn't good enough for some.  it's really ashame, the greatest nation in the world and someone wishes to piss on it.  people crawl through deserts to get here illegally because it is the greatest place in the world and yet people making millions wish to piss on the flag that draws them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, just like everyone that doesn't like it, doesn't have to like it right?  they fought for my right as well.  right?  injustice like what, name something please? like the player didn't get a four year deal, didn't get the right helmet?  the cleats are too short?
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

This even happened to black soldiers returning from Korea.
So, there is an extremely long history of sending "soldiers" to fight for freedom, but only for a select few.




ABikerSailor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, if they had been a white squadron, they would have gotten their awards back in the 1940's and 1950's, and wouldn't have had to wait until 2007 to be recognized.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
Click to expand...


I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN the players are choosing to do it.
People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players who do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tilly said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
Click to expand...


A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  

I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.


----------



## boilermaker55

Are you really serious?
A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.







Tilly said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

boilermaker55 said:


> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?


----------



## easyt65

boilermaker55 said:


> This even happened to black soldiers returning from Korea.
> So, there is an extremely long history of sending "soldiers" to fight for freedom, but only for a select few.


Ummm, the Tuskegee airman fought for their opportunity to fight for their country. Don't minimize who they were or what they did by claiming they were only there and did what they did because whites made them do it. (At least that is what it SOUNDED like you were doing.)

Ever hear of the Buffalo Soldiers. They were not forced into the military and forced to serve:

_"The *men* of the *Buffalo Soldiers* were the only African Americans that fought during the war. ... Several African-American regiments of United States *Volunteers* were formed and nicknamed "Immune Regiments", but none of these *volunteer* regiments served overseas in that war."
- Buffalo Soldier - Wikipedia_


----------



## boilermaker55

Many of the people at sporting events are using the restroom or buying something during this time.
Your comment is quite lame. really!



Tilly said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Tilly said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
Click to expand...


How is 30 sec. to a minute of kneeling in a game that is several hours long going to have an effect on either the game or the spectators?


----------



## Tilly

boilermaker55 said:


> Many of the people at sporting events are using the restroom or buying something during this time.
> Your comment is quite lame. really!
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And many aren't. And many don't want the sport they pay to watch politicised. What's so hard to understand? I guess you'll work it out when the stands and the coffers are empty. Maybe.


----------



## boilermaker55

Quite the fantasy. 
Then who gets to tell you what to do and when to do it?




Tilly said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the people at sporting events are using the restroom or buying something during this time.
> Your comment is quite lame. really!
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many aren't. And many don't want the sport they pay to watch politicised. What's so hard to understand? I guess you'll work it out when the stands and the coffers are empty. Maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

boilermaker55 said:


> Quite the fantasy.
> Then who gets to tell you what to do and when to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the people at sporting events are using the restroom or buying something during this time.
> Your comment is quite lame. really!
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many aren't. And many don't want the sport they pay to watch politicised. What's so hard to understand? I guess you'll work it out when the stands and the coffers are empty. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's quite simple. When you are at work you do your job. If you want to protest, do it on your own time.


----------



## IsaacNewton

If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IsaacNewton said:


> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.



Nice try.
As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.

Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like. 
And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights. 
They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
It is that simple.
  You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?

  These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.

If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
And it has.


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, if they had been a white squadron, they would have gotten their awards back in the 1940's and 1950's, and wouldn't have had to wait until 2007 to be recognized.
Click to expand...

maybe, wasn't my call. but something finally got them in.  What about Vietnam and all of those vets.  no one ever said it was fair.  recognition late is still recognition.


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.


I supposed it depends on many things, you can't yell bomb on a plane and you can't yell fire in a theater unless there is either.  It isn't as simple as you choose to make it.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> This even happened to black soldiers returning from Korea.
> So, there is an extremely long history of sending "soldiers" to fight for freedom, but only for a select few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point was that they are not forgotten, and that fk posts fake news.  I posted that out of respect for their service and what they did to show how blacks supported and wanted to fight to make a better country and kneeling means they're kneeling at their bravery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that post of respect for them, but through your post you have proven they are NOT forgotten. They are slowly becoming that way, though. I am not even sure if they are still taught in school...sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, if they had been a white squadron, they would have gotten their awards back in the 1940's and 1950's, and wouldn't have had to wait until 2007 to be recognized.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

recognition is still recognition.  you libs like to try and rewrite it all the time.  I see how you get confused.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Seems you have no idea as to why they choose to not stand. Denial does not win on a disagreement.
> It is about "social injustice", its not about the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing attention  to an injustice is not pissing on something.
> Obviously you idea of what is happening it twisted in a foul manner.
> They have the right to protest and the right to speak their mind in any legal manner they choose.
> That is what the "patriots" of this country fought for, their right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take this country to come to grips with the bravery and heroism to bestow this honor on them.
> While  the "others" received theirs' on return.
> Try telling the entire truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2007, the Tuskegee Airmen received the highest American civilian honor – the Congressional Gold Medal bestowed by the United States Congress. It is the highest expression of national appreciation for distinguished achievements and contributions. The Tuskegee Airmen received the medal as a 300-strong collective group, appearing at the U.S. Capitol to be honored by then President George W. Bush and Speaker of the House of Representatives Nancy Pelosi. The medal is on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of African American History & Culture in Washington, D.C."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, but the US set the stage on how to treat someone equally and today that still isn't good enough for some.  it's really ashame, the greatest nation in the world and someone wishes to piss on it.  people crawl through deserts to get here illegally because it is the greatest place in the world and yet people making millions wish to piss on the flag that draws them here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, just like everyone that doesn't like it, doesn't have to like it right?  they fought for my right as well.  right?  injustice like what, name something please? like the player didn't get a four year deal, didn't get the right helmet?  the cleats are too short?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

do you?  they never said.

why can't they wear headbands or different colors than team colors?  why can't they just do what the fk they want to do?


----------



## IsaacNewton

iamwhatiseem said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.
> 
> Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like.
> And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights.
> They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
> It is that simple.
> You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?
> 
> These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
> Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
> And it has.
Click to expand...


Nice try. 

Whenever a discussion of the wealthy paying taxes comes up conservatives are "it's none of your business how much they pay in taxes". Citizen's United? Well corporations are wealthy people. But when it's something you don't like then wealth suddenly is fair game. 

They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox. Just admit it, you want these people to shut up because it makes you uncomfortable because they are right about much of what they are saying. You just don't want to hear it. Turn the channel. I'd say turn the tv off and read a book but with conservatives I already know this is a non-starter. 

Who is being forced to watch tv at all, let alone a particular show? Nobody. You choose to watch so you can get angry and have something to push against. It feels so good to have some righteous indignation about something eh. Whatever. Cons shouldn't even have anything to talk about here, you should have turned the channel the moment you saw someone kneeling. But you didn't. 

You exercised your freedom of choice. Tada.


----------



## IsaacNewton

jc456 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed it depends on many things, you can't yell bomb on a plane and you can't yell fire in a theater unless there is either.  It isn't as simple as you choose to make it.
Click to expand...


Red Herrings served cold do not a dinner make.


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.
> 
> Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like.
> And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights.
> They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
> It is that simple.
> You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?
> 
> These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
> Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
> And it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Whenever a discussion of the wealthy paying taxes comes up conservatives are "it's none of your business how much they pay in taxes". Citizen's United? Well corporations are wealthy people. But when it's something you don't like then wealth suddenly is fair game.
> 
> They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox. Just admit it, you want these people to shut up because it makes you uncomfortable because they are right about much of what they are saying. You just don't want to hear it. Turn the channel. I'd say turn the tv off and read a book but with conservatives I already know this is a non-starter.
> 
> Who is being forced to watch tv at all, let alone a particular show? Nobody. You choose to watch so you can get angry and have something to push against. It feels so good to have some righteous indignation about something eh. Whatever. Cons shouldn't even have anything to talk about here, you should have turned the channel the moment you saw someone kneeling. But you didn't.
> 
> You exercised your freedom of choice. Tada.
Click to expand...

*They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox.* 

that is what people are doing. D'OH!


----------



## BlindBoo

iamwhatiseem said:


> You want to force people to watch it? - See how that works?



Wait.  I wanted to watch last year when it started.  I watched patently during the pre-game.  I wanted to see if any of my home team players were protesting.  Just when it appeared the National Anthem was going to be sung, they broke for a commercial and didn't come back till the opening kick-off.  I have cared less ever since.


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed it depends on many things, you can't yell bomb on a plane and you can't yell fire in a theater unless there is either.  It isn't as simple as you choose to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red Herrings served cold do not a dinner make.
Click to expand...

nope, completely viable.  if the NFL comes out with a rule that says players will stand or....... then guess what?  so, it isn't like that at all.  Even owners could say it for their respective teams, how about the union contract?  wow, dude, you don't understand life.


----------



## IsaacNewton

jc456 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.
> 
> Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like.
> And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights.
> They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
> It is that simple.
> You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?
> 
> These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
> Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
> And it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Whenever a discussion of the wealthy paying taxes comes up conservatives are "it's none of your business how much they pay in taxes". Citizen's United? Well corporations are wealthy people. But when it's something you don't like then wealth suddenly is fair game.
> 
> They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox. Just admit it, you want these people to shut up because it makes you uncomfortable because they are right about much of what they are saying. You just don't want to hear it. Turn the channel. I'd say turn the tv off and read a book but with conservatives I already know this is a non-starter.
> 
> Who is being forced to watch tv at all, let alone a particular show? Nobody. You choose to watch so you can get angry and have something to push against. It feels so good to have some righteous indignation about something eh. Whatever. Cons shouldn't even have anything to talk about here, you should have turned the channel the moment you saw someone kneeling. But you didn't.
> 
> You exercised your freedom of choice. Tada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox.*
> 
> that is what people are doing. D'OH!
Click to expand...


So then the ongoing bitching about it is, what, snowflakes consoling each other?


----------



## IsaacNewton

jc456 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed it depends on many things, you can't yell bomb on a plane and you can't yell fire in a theater unless there is either.  It isn't as simple as you choose to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red Herrings served cold do not a dinner make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, completely viable.  if the NFL comes out with a rule that says players will stand or....... then guess what?  so, it isn't like that at all.  Even owners could say it for their respective teams, how about the union contract?  wow, dude, you don't understand life.
Click to expand...


Right, only you 'understand life' and everyone else is clueless. You're so special.


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.
> 
> Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like.
> And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights.
> They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
> It is that simple.
> You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?
> 
> These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
> Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
> And it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Whenever a discussion of the wealthy paying taxes comes up conservatives are "it's none of your business how much they pay in taxes". Citizen's United? Well corporations are wealthy people. But when it's something you don't like then wealth suddenly is fair game.
> 
> They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox. Just admit it, you want these people to shut up because it makes you uncomfortable because they are right about much of what they are saying. You just don't want to hear it. Turn the channel. I'd say turn the tv off and read a book but with conservatives I already know this is a non-starter.
> 
> Who is being forced to watch tv at all, let alone a particular show? Nobody. You choose to watch so you can get angry and have something to push against. It feels so good to have some righteous indignation about something eh. Whatever. Cons shouldn't even have anything to talk about here, you should have turned the channel the moment you saw someone kneeling. But you didn't.
> 
> You exercised your freedom of choice. Tada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox.*
> 
> that is what people are doing. D'OH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then the ongoing bitching about it is, what, snowflakes consoling each other?
Click to expand...

again, it is our prerogative as fans to turn it off.  which is what is happening.  when the money dries up then perhaps there will be a change. funny, you don't get that's happening.


----------



## jc456

IsaacNewton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> I supposed it depends on many things, you can't yell bomb on a plane and you can't yell fire in a theater unless there is either.  It isn't as simple as you choose to make it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red Herrings served cold do not a dinner make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, completely viable.  if the NFL comes out with a rule that says players will stand or....... then guess what?  so, it isn't like that at all.  Even owners could say it for their respective teams, how about the union contract?  wow, dude, you don't understand life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, only you 'understand life' and everyone else is clueless. You're so special.
Click to expand...

well much more than you it appears.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
Click to expand...


Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?

Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!

I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  *
> 
> I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.
Click to expand...


The same argument is used by those who oppose public prayers.


----------



## Clementine

easyt65 said:


> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union.  Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .





Unfortunately, we currently have liberal Hollywood and the NFL weenies trying to decide for us what we want;    We reject some things.    Shows like the liberal The View and Seth Myers get low ratings but they keep pushing them at us.    Shows like Last Man Standing, a conservative show, gets the axe despite high ratings.    The people spoke but it fell on deaf ears as those in charge ignore us and continue to shove their views down our throats.

When Tim Tebow kneeled to pray, he was sharply criticized and told to stop it.    When players put memorials for 9/11 on their shoes, they were fined and warned not to do it again.   

Now we have idiots not only opening showing disrespect for our country but one started doing stretching exercises just to be an even bigger asshole.     We have black players giving the BLM salute after taking down a white player.    It's racism, pure and simple.    They are being racist while supposedly condemning racism.     Racism is not as rampant as the race baiters would have you believe.

It's nothing more than an attempt to divide people and manufacture a problem that isn't there just so government can have an excuse to curb freedom of speech.

While the players claim that protesting on the job is merely their first amendment right, they seek to squash the rights of others to speak if they don't agree with them.    A lot of language and symbols have been banned by the left.    They deem anything they don't like as hate speech and then seek to have it banned.  

Tim Tebow was accused of pushing religion.    The people memorializing 9/11 were offending Muslims.    And now the one guy who stood for the anthem is probably being accused of racism.   

This is how the left operates.    They do not believe in freedom of speech or any other freedoms.    They believe in total control and they want to tell us what we can think, what we can do and how we should live.

Here is a photo of 3 black men.    Guess which one likely believes the hype that blacks cannot succeed and have no choice but to turn to crime and gangs to survive.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
Click to expand...


Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................

All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest

And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that. 

And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, where is the rule on that?  Is it in the Constitution?
> 
> And, does this traumatize you in some way?  Do you feel victimized?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  *
> 
> I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same argument is used by those who oppose public prayers.
Click to expand...


I don't oppose public prayer.  There are quite a few places where it occurs, and I am fine with that.  However...............public schools should not require students to observe a prayer time during school, because not everyone who goes to public school is the same religion, or even religious at all.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, he comments on them protesting so they protest a song?  Fucking twits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that.
> 
> And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.
Click to expand...


How does anything you posted disagree with what I said?

You are starting to be a world class dumbass!  I suggest reading lessons.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> He commented on the protest, and it was pretty apparent from his tweets that he was pretty upset about it.
> 
> I mean..............there are lots of you conservatives who are happy that Trump is making the left go spinning in circles, even if his only accomplishment thus far is appointing a SC judge to the court.  I've seen the comments posted on these boards where a lot of conservatives have said that all Trump has to do to be a success in their eyes is piss off liberals.
> 
> Well, there are lots of liberals out there who want to piss off Trump, and it looks like they are doing just that, by protesting the anthem.
> 
> What's even funnier, is it makes the Trumptards go bananas, which is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that.
> 
> And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does anything you posted disagree with what I said?
> 
> You are starting to be a world class dumbass!  I suggest reading lessons.
Click to expand...


The protests have been (at least in Kapernick's case) about how black people are being treated in this country.  Started right around the time that black kids were being shot by cops for no reason.  No, he never protested Obama which is what you insinuated when you said this...................................

*Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?

Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  *
> 
> I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same argument is used by those who oppose public prayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't oppose public prayer.  There are quite a few places where it occurs, and I am fine with that.  However...............public schools should not require students to observe a prayer time during school, because not everyone who goes to public school is the same religion, or even religious at all.
Click to expand...


Did I say YOU did?

My God, how did you ever make it past boot camp with that reading ability?

The same argument was used by people supporting public prayer.  How well did that work out?

Nice deflection about schools, since that is not the topic.

I happen to oppose public prayer and prayer in schools.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I am saying is, it's pretty retarded to protest the national anthem because you don't like Trump.   The disconnect is breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that.
> 
> And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does anything you posted disagree with what I said?
> 
> You are starting to be a world class dumbass!  I suggest reading lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protests have been (at least in Kapernick's case) about how black people are being treated in this country.  Started right around the time that black kids were being shot by cops for no reason.  No, he never protested Obama which is what you insinuated when you said this...................................
> 
> *Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!*
Click to expand...


OK, shit for brains, go back and look at what YOU said.

"What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country."

If you are not assigning the target as being Trump, why bring him into it?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country.
> 
> Protesting during the national anthem because you don't like the way some things are done in this country or because you don't like who is running the country sounds like the perfect time to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that.
> 
> And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does anything you posted disagree with what I said?
> 
> You are starting to be a world class dumbass!  I suggest reading lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protests have been (at least in Kapernick's case) about how black people are being treated in this country.  Started right around the time that black kids were being shot by cops for no reason.  No, he never protested Obama which is what you insinuated when you said this...................................
> 
> *Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, shit for brains, go back and look at what YOU said.
> 
> "What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country."
> 
> If you are not assigning the target as being Trump, why bring him into it?
Click to expand...


I was talking to Soggy, not you.  But, yeah, she said that it was stupid to protest the national anthem if you don't like Trump, and I simply stated that both represent this country. 

Gonna quit talking to you now, you keep wanting to cherry pick stuff.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!
> 
> I'll bet you forgot that little tidbit, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the protests started just a couple of years ago.  Here's a link to help you out with that..................
> 
> All the athletes who joined Kaepernick’s national anthem protest
> 
> And.................fwiw.....................the NFL didn't start having the players come out during the national anthem until 2009.  Kapernick didn't start his protests until a couple of years after that.
> 
> And, he wasn't protesting the president, he was protesting the way blacks were treated in this country.  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does anything you posted disagree with what I said?
> 
> You are starting to be a world class dumbass!  I suggest reading lessons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The protests have been (at least in Kapernick's case) about how black people are being treated in this country.  Started right around the time that black kids were being shot by cops for no reason.  No, he never protested Obama which is what you insinuated when you said this...................................
> 
> *Why were they protesting Obama when he was in office because that is when Kaepernick started his protests?
> 
> Wow!  There is an inconvenient truth for you to chew on!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, shit for brains, go back and look at what YOU said.
> 
> "What disconnect?  Trump is the direct representative and face of this country, and the national anthem is the song that represents this country."
> 
> If you are not assigning the target as being Trump, why bring him into it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was talking to Soggy, not you.  But, yeah, she said that it was stupid to protest the national anthem if you don't like Trump, and I simply stated that both represent this country.
> 
> Gonna quit talking to you now, you keep wanting to cherry pick stuff.
Click to expand...


With you I don't have to cherry pick anything.  Everything you post is usually bullshit.

Have a nice time playing with, ...er  I mean by yourself.


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

Mac1958 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no freedom of speech at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could just live and let live, allow people to express themselves as long as it doesn't (really) affect us.  Being "offended" doesn't count.
> 
> There's always an excuse to try to shut someone up.
> .
Click to expand...


You can not protest at your work place because you are not being paid to express your opposition to a policy or make a political statement.  Owners set the policy their paid "employees", or players who work for them must follow during company time.  You wish to protest I guarantee you the company you work for would ask you do it at your *own* time ... not in their place of business and *definitely* *not* to be associated with their company's views  How many employees of a business do you personally see trying to make a public specticle by expressing what they *feel* needs to happen according to their own personal view?  Name for me a few businesses that allow employee protests to occur to distract from, and impose their views contrary to what customers came there for? Contrary to what you might think, customers don't have to tolerate what you may personally think needs to happen out of protest, when they can take their business ... and dollars ...  elsewhere.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.



And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement. 

Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor? 

More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.

All hail the regressive left!


----------



## Freewill

Important things need protested and discussed, like cotton displays in craft stores.


----------



## Papageorgio

Freewill said:


> Important things need protested and discussed, like cotton displays in craft stores.



I saw one of those yesterday, it was done all wrong!


----------



## Clementine

Freewill said:


> Important things need protested and discussed, like cotton displays in craft stores.





Everything is an outrage if it doesn't promote the liberal agenda.    No cotton displays but it's okay for a Dem senator to say she hopes that Trump is assassinated.    

Some people must go through life looking for things to be offended by.    And they have quite the imaginations sometimes.   A liberal rag just published an opinion piece claiming that marriage is for the privileged.   They were talking about how women don't marry the baby daddies because they do not have white privilege.    Of course, they won't acknowledge that big government promoting dependence is the main culprit when it comes to the breakdown of minority families.  

Facts don't play into things these days.   It's all about feelings and believing they are victims.   

Obama started the race war right after getting into office.    He got involved in a routine, and justified, police matter when the Cambridge police were doing their job.    He put a painting up in the WH to remind people that America was racist.   Instead of celebrating the fact that he was the first black president, and got elected because of white people voting for him, he decided to act like nothing had changed in 50 years.     Then he got involved in the Trayvon Martin case by commenting on it.  George Zimmerman is Hispanic but was magically transformed into an average white guy to fuel the racial tensions.   

Of course, after that, every case of police shootings were instantly turned into racist acts by evil cops.    Never mind that most are justified and the facts proved it.    Once everyone made assumptions, the facts were no longer relevant.   Many lies persist to this day regarding the circumstances.   

The left vilifies people by first choosing a real enemy.    Like saying it's good to hate Nazis, then turning around and convincing people that conservatives are Nazis so you should hate them, too.     Because of a tiny percent of cops being bad, it's suddenly okay to hate them all.     

There weren't enough instances of true racism so they started with the bullshit about microaggressions and then finally claiming that whites are born racist.   Whiteness is evil and scary.    Can't defend yourself from that because the left is stating it as fact.  

The left always mocked southerners for being stupid but it didn't generate enough hate.   So, they declared that anyone with a Confederate flag was racist, knowing how popular the flags are in the south.    That turned millions of people into racists and it's okay to hate them all.   

Now, you are impugned if you don't go along with the riots and protests, like the sole football player who stood for the national anthem while his lame teammates stayed in the locker room.     Now patriots are villains.  

Gun owners are villains, especially members of the NRA.   Okay to hate and attack them.

It's okay to attack Christians because they've been painted as bigots.

The left likes to paint as many people as possible as enemies so they find ways to vilify entire groups of people.  

So, we went from a handful of real racists to all white people being racists.    Neat trick, huh?     It helps to further divide and pit people against each other.     If the left regains power, this country is going down.  

The solution they will offer for the civil unrest and chaos in the streets is more government control and less freedom.    Just like the solution to the healthcare mess, that Obamacare made far worse, is government control over healthcare.    Obama already attempted to have government control over the private sector.    He got CEOs fired and was behind closing a lot of businesses.     Of course, the global warming bullshit solutions are designed to reach deeper into our pockets to redistribute the wealth and allow government to control all energy.     

Energy, food, industry and healthcare.    When government controls these things, they control the people completely.   Of course, the people must be unarmed for government to succeed but they are still working on that.     If they get their way, we are done.    No more freedom and liberty.    Just socialist hell.      And everything that has happened has been geared toward making that reality.    It is literally in the book.     And too many fail to see the big picture.


----------



## Snouter

This guy goes over the facts!


----------



## Mac1958

ShaklesOfBigGov said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no freedom of speech at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could just live and let live, allow people to express themselves as long as it doesn't (really) affect us.  Being "offended" doesn't count.
> 
> There's always an excuse to try to shut someone up.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not protest at your work place because you are not being paid to express your opposition to a policy or make a political statement.  Owners set the policy their paid "employees", or players who work for them must follow during company time.  You wish to protest I guarantee you the company you work for would ask you do it at your *own* time ... not in their place of business and *definitely* *not* to be associated with their company's views  How many employees of a business do you personally see trying to make a public specticle by expressing what they *feel* needs to happen according to their own personal view?  Name for me a few businesses that allow employee protests to occur to distract from, and impose their views contrary to what customers came there for? Contrary to what you might think, customers don't have to tolerate what you may personally think needs to happen out of protest, when they can take their business ... and dollars ...  elsewhere.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  What matters is the individual company.  Jerry Jones took a knee with the Cowboys last night.
.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IsaacNewton said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If exercising your rights under the Constitution cannot be tolerated, what good are those rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> As the old saying goes...you have the right to do it, but that does not make it right to do so.
> 
> Every NFL player, as a citizen of this country, has the right to protest all manner of things they don't like.
> And despite you, and many like you, trying to frame the argument into whether they have a right or not...that isn't what people are angry about. And no one, besides you guys, are trying to remove any rights.
> They have  aright to protest, and we have a right to not like it and CHOOSE not to watch them do it.
> It is that simple.
> You want to force people to watch it?  - See how that works?
> 
> These players are among the most privileged people in America. They have been given more than they could possibly deserve, by simply playing a game. That is their only job. The American public is who gives them the $millions they make. They are stupid enough to make fake gestures and faux outrage by pulling stunts that the majority of people take issue with how they do it???
> Then they must face the wrath of the very hand that feeds them.
> 
> If these spoiled children are so interested in unfair treatment of minorities, as they see it, then they can use some of those $millions to start non profit organizations to do something about it. These people can get cameras and microphones in front of them any day of the week. But no, instead, they choose to "protest" by refusing to respect the flag. Which will only create MORE DIVISION!!!!!!!!
> And it has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try.
> 
> Whenever a discussion of the wealthy paying taxes comes up conservatives are "it's none of your business how much they pay in taxes". Citizen's United? Well corporations are wealthy people. But when it's something you don't like then wealth suddenly is fair game.
> 
> They are exercising their rights, don't like it turn the channel and watch wrestling on Fox. Just admit it, you want these people to shut up because it makes you uncomfortable because they are right about much of what they are saying. You just don't want to hear it. Turn the channel. I'd say turn the tv off and read a book but with conservatives I already know this is a non-starter.
> 
> Who is being forced to watch tv at all, let alone a particular show? Nobody. You choose to watch so you can get angry and have something to push against. It feels so good to have some righteous indignation about something eh. Whatever. Cons shouldn't even have anything to talk about here, you should have turned the channel the moment you saw someone kneeling. But you didn't.
> 
> You exercised your freedom of choice. Tada.
Click to expand...


No they are not right


----------



## Mac1958

I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.

This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.

We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.

Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.

We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
.


----------



## initforme

Has this country not always been divided?


----------



## Moonglow

It has been united by war any other time it's a bitchfest..


----------



## initforme

Differing viewpoints have always made it a better place.


----------



## Moonglow

The NFL players are doing what they feel is right, protesting how police act towards the citizens...The cops have decided to ignore complaints and so we have national protest...It's nothing new...We have had to protest their actions before and they need to get the message that just because they are law enforcement they do not get to act in any manner they so please..


----------



## G.T.

Lets go back to a better time.

Which is.........**cricketts**


----------



## gtopa1

G.T. said:


> Lets go back to a better time.
> 
> Which is.........**cricketts**



Huh??

Like when Babe met Don?






????????????????????

Greg


----------



## 007

The "divide" is clearly between those who love our country and those who love to PISS on our country.


----------



## iceberg

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


you're starting to sound like shades of me.   except i know we'll wake up. we've already been here, done this, and got through it just fine. it was the late 60s and early 70s. the "tone" of the people was pretty much the same. some things never change.

the only downside is after it did "end" we got disco.

i hope that part does not repeat...


----------



## NightFox

Mac1958 said:


> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> .



Exactly Mac, the whole system is turned upside down, the way things should work is that the common citizenry unite to fracture centers of power that become too dominant and thus threaten the life, liberty and property of the citizenry. Instead what we have is vast centers of political and economic supremacy that fracture the common citizenry into mindless herds and pit them against each other.

It's us against us and the political elite and the special interests that control them are laughing at us and why shouldn't they? We've demonstrated that we don't deserve to govern ourselves and are just the clueless sheeple that they believe we are.

Welcome to the United States of Oligarchy and its legions of pom-pom waiving, slogan slinging, partisan serfs.

"_What I may call the messages of Brave New World, but it is possible to make people contented with their servitude. I think this can be done. I think it has been done in the past. I think it could be done even more effectively now because you can provide them with bread and circuses and you can provide them with endless amounts of distractions and propaganda._" -- *Aldous Huxley, A Brave New World*


----------



## G.T.

gtopa1 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets go back to a better time.
> 
> Which is.........**cricketts**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh??
> 
> Like when Babe met Don?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????????
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Is that the era you want to talk about being less divided? Negro leagues, uhh? lol


----------



## Billo_Really

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


Very well said.  The government is a reflection of us.  If we want a better government, then we have to become a better society. If we want a better society, then we have to be a better person in our own lives.  

Just don't look to me for answers, because I'm an asshole.


----------



## Mac1958

NightFox said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mac, the whole system is turned upside down, the way things should work is that the common citizenry unite to fracture centers of power that become too dominant and thus threaten the life, liberty and property of the citizenry. Instead what we have is vast centers of political and economic supremacy that fracture the common citizenry into mindless herds and pit them against each other.
> 
> It's us against us and the political elite and the special interests that control them are laughing at us and why shouldn't they? We've demonstrated that we don't deserve to govern ourselves and are just the clueless sheeple that they believe we are.
> 
> Welcome to the United States of Oligarchy and its legions of pom-pom waiving, slogan slinging, partisan serfs.
> 
> "_What I may call the messages of Brave New World, but it is possible to make people contented with their servitude. I think this can be done. I think it has been done in the past. I think it could be done even more effectively now because you can provide them with bread and circuses and you can provide them with endless amounts of distractions and propaganda._" -- *Aldous Huxley, A Brave New World*
Click to expand...

A few here are inferring that it's no big deal.  Maybe we shouldn't take all this so seriously - just partisan bullshit, huh?
.


----------



## Billo_Really

Mac1958 said:


> A few here are inferring that it's no big deal.  Maybe we shouldn't take all this so seriously - just partisan bullshit, huh?
> .


Partisan bullshit is a big deal.  It is destroying our democracy.  Whatever happened to doing something for the sake of duty?


----------



## martybegan

initforme said:


> Has this country not always been divided?



Not this divided. The past was more of a division based on location using the States as an identifier, and maybe your region.

What we have now is a further balkanization into penny packet identity groups. While Americans have always and an ancestry they harkened back to, it used to be more about how you lived your home life, what extra holidays you celebrated, and maybe what Church/community org/fraternal org you belonged to.

Now identity politics combines further sub-divisions with a "race to the bottom" to see who, in their eyes, is more oppressed, thus giving that group the most power when it comes to social and political issues and positions. It's become about revenge for some groups. On the Right, the white power idiots take the same position on identities, but they go with the "we are awesome, you suck" method of trying to gain power they did not really earn. 

I also blame the internet for it's ability to spread information fast and far. Now dinky local issues can turn into national shitstorms in days. Also the internet via social media allows many more people to have their opinions voiced to a huge audience. That isn't bad in and of itself, but people used to the old media model give too much credence to these keyboard commandos.


----------



## iceberg

now - why do i feel it's changing? because under obama you could not speak out against people doing this. you were railroaded, the social justice warriors went out in force and came after you and flooded your pages with their hate. but when advertisers get into this, it simply tells you where the money. that is going to drive so much of this.

now - in the aftermath of the weekend, we have:

Von Miller Ads Being Pulled After Anthem Protest
will von miller still believe in the change he can effect by kneeling down after it costs him actual money? an NFL player has a limited lifespan and opportunity to pull in the big $$$. von miller is one of the best in the NFL to be sure but he just got taken down a peg. again, under obama no way would these ads be pulled. 

NFL’s Sponsors Tiptoe Around Trump’s Latest Twitter Fight

before the advertisers would speak out loud and proud about the kneeling and support for minorities. now? ads being pulled, companies taking the "middle ground" to see what develops before it does in fact cost them $$$ to go one way or another. this in itself is a change.

the NFL is now losing sponsors.
NFL broadcasts lose Viagra, Cialis as major advertisers

some were losing their ad revenue last year - so it had already began:
This NFL Player Lost 2 Endorsement Deals for National Anthem Protests

to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his nappy ass into every social situation so i hate it also when trump does it. *this* is where the divide comes from as we see our "leaders" argue, fight and divide and demand THEIR way - we reflect that.

the NFL has a serious change to make. the question is - how much power do SJW's still have today? that "power" is shrinking but rest assured these people spending millions on advertising will be conducting a no holds barred surveys w/o any care of predetermination. they just do not want to waste money or turn a bigger fan base away.

i think by now we know who the bigger base is. just not as vocal until you get them good and pissed off and politicizing the NFL has done it.


----------



## G.T.

Mac1958 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mac, the whole system is turned upside down, the way things should work is that the common citizenry unite to fracture centers of power that become too dominant and thus threaten the life, liberty and property of the citizenry. Instead what we have is vast centers of political and economic supremacy that fracture the common citizenry into mindless herds and pit them against each other.
> 
> It's us against us and the political elite and the special interests that control them are laughing at us and why shouldn't they? We've demonstrated that we don't deserve to govern ourselves and are just the clueless sheeple that they believe we are.
> 
> Welcome to the United States of Oligarchy and its legions of pom-pom waiving, slogan slinging, partisan serfs.
> 
> "_What I may call the messages of Brave New World, but it is possible to make people contented with their servitude. I think this can be done. I think it has been done in the past. I think it could be done even more effectively now because you can provide them with bread and circuses and you can provide them with endless amounts of distractions and propaganda._" -- *Aldous Huxley, A Brave New World*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few here are inferring that it's no big deal.  Maybe we shouldn't take all this so seriously - just partisan bullshit, huh?
> .
Click to expand...

It is. 

There's nothing going on that we havent seen in this country historically - its just that some are unwilling to accept that the information age makes one necessarily have to dig deeper into statistics and actually learn something, to figure this out.

Youre only looking surface level if youre one of the "err mee geeerd rome is burning" folks.


----------



## Mac1958

Billo_Really said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few here are inferring that it's no big deal.  Maybe we shouldn't take all this so seriously - just partisan bullshit, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Partisan bullshit is a big deal.  It is destroying our democracy.  Whatever happened to doing something for the sake of duty?
Click to expand...

That's simply not a priority at this point, period.
.


----------



## 007

Billo_Really said:


> Partisan bullshit is a big deal.  It is destroying our democracy.  Whatever happened to doing something for the sake of duty?


America is a constitutional republic, not a democracy.

Haven't you ever said the Pledge of Allegiance?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


Pretty soon the National Football League will be the No Football League.  Stupid uneducated players are going to lose out on the United States gravy train, when those they are insulting stop paying.


----------



## BluesLegend

We are at war with leftist scum intent on destroying our country, get used to it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

iceberg said:


> now - why do i feel it's changing? because under obama you could not speak out against people doing this. you were railroaded, the social justice warriors went out in force and came after you and flooded your pages with their hate. but when advertisers get into this, it simply tells you where the money. that is going to drive so much of this.
> 
> now - in the aftermath of the weekend, we have:
> 
> Von Miller Ads Being Pulled After Anthem Protest
> will von miller still believe in the change he can effect by kneeling down after it costs him actual money? an NFL player has a limited lifespan and opportunity to pull in the big $$$. von miller is one of the best in the NFL to be sure but he just got taken down a peg. again, under obama no way would these ads be pulled.
> 
> NFL’s Sponsors Tiptoe Around Trump’s Latest Twitter Fight
> 
> before the advertisers would speak out loud and proud about the kneeling and support for minorities. now? ads being pulled, companies taking the "middle ground" to see what develops before it does in fact cost them $$$ to go one way or another. this in itself is a change.
> 
> the NFL is now losing sponsors.
> NFL broadcasts lose Viagra, Cialis as major advertisers
> 
> some were losing their ad revenue last year - so it had already began:
> This NFL Player Lost 2 Endorsement Deals for National Anthem Protests
> 
> to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his nappy ass into every social situation so i hate it also when trump does it. *this* is where the divide comes from as we see our "leaders" argue, fight and divide and demand THEIR way - we reflect that.
> 
> the NFL has a serious change to make. the question is - how much power do SJW's still have today? that "power" is shrinking but rest assured these people spending millions on advertising will be conducting a no holds barred surveys w/o any care of predetermination. they just do not want to waste money or turn a bigger fan base away.
> 
> i think by now we know who the bigger base is. just not as vocal until you get them good and pissed off and politicizing the NFL has done it.




they should lose all sponsors i can drink coke over pepsi i can eat hardies instead of McDonalds 

it is all quite simple really


----------



## NightFox

Mac1958 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Mac, the whole system is turned upside down, the way things should work is that the common citizenry unite to fracture centers of power that become too dominant and thus threaten the life, liberty and property of the citizenry. Instead what we have is vast centers of political and economic supremacy that fracture the common citizenry into mindless herds and pit them against each other.
> 
> It's us against us and the political elite and the special interests that control them are laughing at us and why shouldn't they? We've demonstrated that we don't deserve to govern ourselves and are just the clueless sheeple that they believe we are.
> 
> Welcome to the United States of Oligarchy and its legions of pom-pom waiving, slogan slinging, partisan serfs.
> 
> "_What I may call the messages of Brave New World, but it is possible to make people contented with their servitude. I think this can be done. I think it has been done in the past. I think it could be done even more effectively now because you can provide them with bread and circuses and you can provide them with endless amounts of distractions and propaganda._" -- *Aldous Huxley, A Brave New World*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few here are inferring that it's no big deal.
> .
Click to expand...

Of course, overdosing on propaganda, fear, uncertainty and doubt has decoupled their consciousness from their capacity for reason and objectivity, they don't think anymore they just react in accordance to whatever their overlords have trained them to do.

The organ grinder plays the tune and the monkeys dance.



> Maybe we shouldn't take all this so seriously - just partisan bullshit, huh?


It's more than partisan bullshit, it's the Hobbes versus Locke debate playing out again right before our eyes and Hobbes is winning.


----------



## Billo_Really

007 said:


> America is a constitutional republic, not a democracy.
> 
> Haven't you ever said the Pledge of Allegiance?


We have to be a well-informed nation to be a republic.  You're not going to get that watching Fox News.

We are a corporate oligarchy.


----------



## otto105

007 said:


> The "divide" is clearly between those who love our country and those who love to PISS on our country.



The divide is clearly between those who understand our constitution and those who think we live on an authoritarian regime.


----------



## SavannahMann

initforme said:


> Has this country not always been divided?



No. Rarely like this. FDR called Republicans “The Loyal Opposition” during the New Deal and the Second World War. Yet they came together even before Pearl Harbor to begin building the military we would need. They agreed to Lend Lease. They supported the nation. They negotiated and compromised to find a workable solution. 

The closest we can see in history to where we are now is the inaptly named civil war and McCarthy. 

There is no more compromise. Any suggestion of one is denounced as Treason. That word has never been used as much as it is now. Defeating the opponents in an election is no longer enough. You must destroy them. Not even in the arena of ideas, but physically destroy them. Gang warfare where wearing red in a blue neighborhood is cause for death. Now it is political.


----------



## 007

Billo_Really said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is a constitutional republic, not a democracy.
> 
> Haven't you ever said the Pledge of Allegiance?
> 
> 
> 
> We have to be a well-informed nation to be a republic.  You're not going to get that watching Fox News.
> 
> We are a corporate oligarchy.
Click to expand...

No, we are a republic, period. 

There's no worse propaganda outlets spewing lies, hate, vitriol and division than the democrat propaganda machine.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Yet, you watch the Lame Stream, Lickspittle, Lapdog, FAUX news orgs like Communist News Netword(CNN), National Broadcast Communism(NBC), American Broadcasting Communism(ABC) or Communist Broadcasting System(CBS).  And this is why you are a fucking moron.  Remember this, when you lose your freedoms to Communism, there wont be an America left to champion you against the Commies.  Are you really that stupid to want to lose your freedoms?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


You make an excellent point, Mac.  The bigger picture in all of this is that we are a nation divided.  I counted the poll numbers last night on what others thought about consequences to the NFL players and it was 25 - do nothing while the rest voted varying degrees - whatever they were - 26.  That is pretty much a split down the middle and that is what I see happening to this country. A house divided against itself cannot stand.  Neither can a nation.  Here we are on the precipice of a war with NK which could ultimately lead to war with China and then Russia - worst case scenario - and the country is being distracted with bread and circuses.  It would be wise to take a step back and look at what is at stake here.  The NFL is just another indicator that our nation is in trouble and the people are clearly divided on multitudes of issues.  America is facing formidable enemies and I'm sure they are noticing (if not even promoting) the divisive state our nation is currently in.  Again a house divided against itself cannot stand.  Clearly we are already there.


----------



## Freewill

Papageorgio said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important things need protested and discussed, like cotton displays in craft stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of those yesterday, it was done all wrong!
Click to expand...

I heard that next the football players will be taking a knee over cotton shirts.


----------



## Mac1958

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point, Mac.  The bigger picture in all of this is that we are a nation divided.  I counted the poll numbers last night on what others thought about consequences to the NFL players and it was 25 - do nothing while the rest voted varying degrees - whatever they were - 26.  That is pretty much a split down the middle and that is what I see happening to this country. A house divided against itself cannot stand.  Neither can a nation.  Here we are on the precipice of a war with NK which could ultimately lead to war with China and then Russia - worst case scenario - and the country is being distracted with bread and circuses.  It would be wise to take a step back and look at what is at stake here.  The NFL is just another indicator that our nation is in trouble and the people are clearly divided on multitudes of issues.  America is facing formidable enemies and I'm sure they are noticing (if not even promoting) the divisive state our nation is currently in.  Again a house divided against itself cannot stand.  Clearly we are already there.
Click to expand...

There are people who say that this is essentially normal, that we've always been divided.  Yes, there have always been divisions, but they're ignoring the significance of degree here.  The divisions are deeper and wider right now, and clearly growing by the day.  The bigger problem, to me, is that there is virtually no one trying to step into the breach and trying to promote healing.

Right now, all the energy is going into making things worse.  I wonder how long that continues, and what remains at that point.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> ShaklesOfBigGov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no freedom of speech at work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We could just live and let live, allow people to express themselves as long as it doesn't (really) affect us.  Being "offended" doesn't count.
> 
> There's always an excuse to try to shut someone up.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not protest at your work place because you are not being paid to express your opposition to a policy or make a political statement.  Owners set the policy their paid "employees", or players who work for them must follow during company time.  You wish to protest I guarantee you the company you work for would ask you do it at your *own* time ... not in their place of business and *definitely* *not* to be associated with their company's views  How many employees of a business do you personally see trying to make a public specticle by expressing what they *feel* needs to happen according to their own personal view?  Name for me a few businesses that allow employee protests to occur to distract from, and impose their views contrary to what customers came there for? Contrary to what you might think, customers don't have to tolerate what you may personally think needs to happen out of protest, when they can take their business ... and dollars ...  elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  What matters is the individual company.  Jerry Jones took a knee with the Cowboys last night.
> .
Click to expand...

That fake lying POS.  For once I was thinking positively about Dallas, what a fool I am.

But the reason he did is pointed out by Shannon Sharpe.  It isn't over some "cause" it is because Trump drew attention to the shield and Jones and the rest of the owners are going to protect the NFL by any means.  F.k them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point, Mac.  The bigger picture in all of this is that we are a nation divided.  I counted the poll numbers last night on what others thought about consequences to the NFL players and it was 25 - do nothing while the rest voted varying degrees - whatever they were - 26.  That is pretty much a split down the middle and that is what I see happening to this country. A house divided against itself cannot stand.  Neither can a nation.  Here we are on the precipice of a war with NK which could ultimately lead to war with China and then Russia - worst case scenario - and the country is being distracted with bread and circuses.  It would be wise to take a step back and look at what is at stake here.  The NFL is just another indicator that our nation is in trouble and the people are clearly divided on multitudes of issues.  America is facing formidable enemies and I'm sure they are noticing (if not even promoting) the divisive state our nation is currently in.  Again a house divided against itself cannot stand.  Clearly we are already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who say that this is essentially normal, that we've always been divided.  Yes, there have always been divisions, but they're ignoring the significance of degree here.  The divisions are deeper and wider right now, and clearly growing by the day.  The bigger problem, to me, is that there is virtually no one trying to step into the breach and trying to promote healing.
> 
> Right now, all the energy is going into making things worse.  I wonder how long that continues, and what remains at that point.
> .
Click to expand...

Before responding, Mac, I should tell you that your OP is the first thread I've seen on this subject that focuses in on what is really happening to our country.  You are the first person I've seen address it.  You are right.  This is not an ordinary event that has happened in times past.  This is different and it is leading to our demise.   As you stated the division is deeper and wider now and it's growing.  As to how long it continues......the first thing that came to me when I read this - was a story I heard once from a minister I greatly respect.  He said that he was at a children's fair with his daughter and there was a game where water was added to a bucket little by little  and when it became full to overflowing an electronic arm would suddenly push it over and the water would all pour out at once.  He said it was like a visual lesson concerning a tipping point.  That there is a tipping point and when that tipping point comes it happens suddenly.  Not gradually.  It's one sudden outpouring of destruction for anything in its path and when it tips over and pours out - it is too late.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


the problem is that for both sides to unite someone has to eat their ideology.  How does white America reconcile millionaire protesting by showing disrespect for the country, the flag and those who served in the military?  It is not possible.  Especially when you consider that those who are protesting are the only ones that can effect the outcome of the protest.  Whitey isn't going to solve the problems that face the black community, it will take blacks actually doing something other then pissing off white America.

Do I think cops should shoot unarmed blacks, no, I don't think they should shoot anyone unarmed, like happened to the white kid just the other day.  Do I think blacks should sell drugs on the street corner?  Hell no, but what can I do about it?  Do I think that black men should abandon their families?  Hell no but what am I to do about it?  Maybe I could help with black illiteracy but I think that is a self motivation problem.

Here is a solution.  A poor person could live fairly well on 50K.   Anyone can live very well on 1 million a year.  So if those so concerned, black and white, kept 1 million for themselves and gave the rest to poor families then they would really be making a difference in a lot of lives.  Communities could be rebuilt with that kinda money.  For each million 20 families could be raised out of poverty.  THAT would make  a difference.

So I don't see how we come together when the views are so diametrically opposed.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point, Mac.  The bigger picture in all of this is that we are a nation divided.  I counted the poll numbers last night on what others thought about consequences to the NFL players and it was 25 - do nothing while the rest voted varying degrees - whatever they were - 26.  That is pretty much a split down the middle and that is what I see happening to this country. A house divided against itself cannot stand.  Neither can a nation.  Here we are on the precipice of a war with NK which could ultimately lead to war with China and then Russia - worst case scenario - and the country is being distracted with bread and circuses.  It would be wise to take a step back and look at what is at stake here.  The NFL is just another indicator that our nation is in trouble and the people are clearly divided on multitudes of issues.  America is facing formidable enemies and I'm sure they are noticing (if not even promoting) the divisive state our nation is currently in.  Again a house divided against itself cannot stand.  Clearly we are already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who say that this is essentially normal, that we've always been divided.  Yes, there have always been divisions, but they're ignoring the significance of degree here.  The divisions are deeper and wider right now, and clearly growing by the day.  The bigger problem, to me, is that there is virtually no one trying to step into the breach and trying to promote healing.
> 
> Right now, all the energy is going into making things worse.  I wonder how long that continues, and what remains at that point.
> .
Click to expand...

I don't know, the country was pretty divided in 1861.


----------



## G.T.

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You make an excellent point, Mac.  The bigger picture in all of this is that we are a nation divided.  I counted the poll numbers last night on what others thought about consequences to the NFL players and it was 25 - do nothing while the rest voted varying degrees - whatever they were - 26.  That is pretty much a split down the middle and that is what I see happening to this country. A house divided against itself cannot stand.  Neither can a nation.  Here we are on the precipice of a war with NK which could ultimately lead to war with China and then Russia - worst case scenario - and the country is being distracted with bread and circuses.  It would be wise to take a step back and look at what is at stake here.  The NFL is just another indicator that our nation is in trouble and the people are clearly divided on multitudes of issues.  America is facing formidable enemies and I'm sure they are noticing (if not even promoting) the divisive state our nation is currently in.  Again a house divided against itself cannot stand.  Clearly we are already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people who say that this is essentially normal, that we've always been divided.  Yes, there have always been divisions, but they're ignoring the significance of degree here.  The divisions are deeper and wider right now, and clearly growing by the day.  The bigger problem, to me, is that there is virtually no one trying to step into the breach and trying to promote healing.
> 
> Right now, all the energy is going into making things worse.  I wonder how long that continues, and what remains at that point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, the country was pretty divided in 1861.
Click to expand...

and during the civil rights era

and during the hippy era/vietnam era

and during the civil war era

its all relative to the observor and what they wish to focus on.

mac focuses on media.


others go outdoors, and for the most part folks are getting along just dandy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .



It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.


----------



## Mac1958

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.


Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.

I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
Click to expand...

An example of my point.
.


----------



## Freewill

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.


OK, what is the disease?

Let me take a guess, white intolerance.


----------



## G.T.

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
Click to expand...

Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.

Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse. 

Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
Click to expand...

By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?


----------



## NYcarbineer

The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.

I thought that in and of itself was one of the condemnations of the Washington establishment.


----------



## Mac1958

G.T. said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.
> 
> Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse.
> 
> Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.
Click to expand...

Always interesting, thanks.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Some of the reactions here are certainly illustrating my point.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
Click to expand...

Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
Click to expand...

You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.  

So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.


----------



## Freewill

NYcarbineer said:


> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.
> 
> I thought that in and of itself was one of the condemnations of the Washington establishment.


Crap, I am going to have to agree with you.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.

What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.  
.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.I thought that in and of itself was one of the condemnations of the Washington establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I am going to have to agree with you.
Click to expand...

The first line of my sig, illustrated beautifully, again.
.


----------



## G.T.

I like the way shits going.

Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.

Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.

There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.

We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.

Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.

We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.

The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.

Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.

Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.


This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.I thought that in and of itself was one of the condemnations of the Washington establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I am going to have to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first line of my sig, illustrated beautifully, again.
> .
Click to expand...

Mac, you have fallen off the wagon, how does me, a conservative, agreeing with a rabid liberal prove you point?  It actually proves otherwise.


----------



## G.T.

I wonder what folks like mac were saying during the rodney king crap


romes burning romes burning!!

30 years or so later, ohhh look, nothin happened


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.I thought that in and of itself was one of the condemnations of the Washington establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, I am going to have to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first line of my sig, illustrated beautifully, again..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac, you have fallen off the wagon, how does me, a conservative, agreeing with a rabid liberal prove you point?  It actually proves otherwise.
Click to expand...

Can you not see the first line in my sig?  I can't explain it to you any better than that.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
Click to expand...

 You really think that communicate, listen and understand, cooperate is the answer.  Really?  You really think that because some cop shot some man who happened to be black that condemns all of America.  Really, that is what you obviously believe.  Wow, just wow.

What do you think that the black community needs to communicate that they are not?  Why do you think that the black community isn't listening?  What is it that you think that the black community doesn't understand?  Why do you think that the black community doesn't cooperate?


----------



## BluesLegend

The left are defying a free and fair election result because they lost, FACT!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
Click to expand...

Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.


----------



## Freewill

G.T. said:


> I wonder what folks like mac were saying during the rodney king crap
> 
> 
> romes burning romes burning!!
> 
> 30 years or so later, ohhh look, nothin happened


I bet he was saying Reginald Denny didn't understand.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really think that communicate, listen and understand, cooperate is the answer.  Really?  You really think that because some cop shot some man who happened to be black that condemns all of America.  Really, that is what you obviously believe.  Wow, just wow.
> 
> What do you think that the black community needs to communicate that they are not?  Why do you think that the black community isn't listening?  What is it that you think that the black community doesn't understand?  Why do you think that the black community doesn't cooperate?
Click to expand...

Okay, then please see post 45.
.


----------



## Mac1958

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.


.


----------



## Freewill

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

How much money is it going to cost white America to be down with the "cause?"


----------



## G.T.

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

And you obsessively point to each disagreement and try to sweep it under the rug.

Its cuz you cant handle disagreement.

Hence the thread.

Its your underlying issue, you see disagreement as rome burning and arent really able to use math and statistics to maintain an accurate perspective. 

This is all measurable.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An example of my point.
> .
Click to expand...


^An example of mine.

The players aren't dividing anyone. The media isn't dividing anyone. The NFL isn't dividing anyone. Those throwing the tantrum are the divisive ones. The most divisive of all is also the one with the most influence. Our president.




Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a* "statement"*), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.



You yourself are divisive. The way you clearly  attempt to minimize the actions of the player-protesters as something not serious or otherwise frivilous by putting it in quotes is taking the position I outlined in my first post. The black guy is the problem. The black guy is divisive with their petty nonsense. No. It's your reaction and not the action that is divisive.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side". Somehow.
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
Click to expand...

No it isn't, you are being a divisive moron.  I ask again, not platitudes, what in the hell do you want white America to do about some cop who shoots a black man?  WTF does it have to do with respect for the country, the flag, those who actually did serve?  What?  A white man was unarmed and shot by a police officer just the other day, which happens more then blacks being shot, when is the riot, when does the 5 finger discount begin?

You manage investments, how much money are you going to direct to businesses in the black community?  Come on mac, make a real difference.


----------



## Mac1958

You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.


----------



## Freewill

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An example of my point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^An example of mine.
> 
> The players aren't dividing anyone. The media isn't dividing anyone. The NFL isn't dividing anyone. Those throwing the tantrum are the divisive ones. The most divisive of all is also the one with the most influence. Our president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a* "statement"*), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You yourself are divisive. The way you clearly  attempt to minimize the actions of the player-protesters as something not serious or otherwise frivilous by putting it in quotes is taking the position I outlined in my first post. The black guy is the problem. The black guy is divisive with their petty nonsense. No. It's your reaction and not the action that is divisive.
Click to expand...

OK, let's say the show of disrespect by the NFL is all white America's fault.  Exactly what would you have white America do?  Let me guess, shut up.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.


It is because those are BS feel good answers with no substance.


----------



## NightFox

NYcarbineer said:


> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.
> .


Then he has exactly what you claim he wants already; Democrats, Republicans.... two wings of the same organized crime family the only distinguishing feature between the two is the useful idiot pool they choose to pander and lie to.

However that doesn't appear to be what he wants, what it appears he's hoping for is for the sheeple to overcome their FUD and wake those centers of objectivity, reason and critical thinking that lie deeply slumbering between their ears and stop doing the partisan miscreants dirty work for 'em.

"_Fear is the mind-killer, Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration._" -- *Bene Gesserit Litany, Dune*


----------



## Freewill

G.T. said:


> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.


What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> It is because those are BS feel good answers with no substance.
Click to expand...

Or because they would require too much effort and a little humility.  One of the two, I guess.
.


----------



## G.T.

Kaepernick's protest was proven effective by, at least in part, causing Police forces across America to take a look at themselves.

This happened almost universally ~ which is a great thing.

Its not perfect, and so the continued effort to protest exists. Perhaps would have even gone quiet if there wasn't an emotionally driven President.

Then, the President said what he said which.....was dumb, seems to most because many of his supporters were able to buck up and speak out against it.

Then, the new kneeling was a unity against his dumbass comments.


This will be forgotten in 3 weeks, and mac will find something else. Its a lack of perspective.


24/7 media + 320million folks = sensationalized, overhyped dramatics.

And then, it blows by once again. Bandwidth wasted. Table talk, then forget. Table talk, then forget. Rinse, repeat.



North Korea has been on the cover of the news for wrecklessly "launching missiles" for as long as Ive been alive, too.

Iran and their nuke program has been in the news since I was a baby as well, that bantee died down after some sanctions a few years ago and poo pood out.

Itll come up again when bandwidth and table talk gets boring.


----------



## Mac1958

NightFox said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP wants everyone in some sort of middle where you can't tell one party from the other.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Then he has exactly what you claim he wants already; Democrats, Republicans.... two wings of the same organized crime family the only distinguishing feature between the two is the useful idiot pool they choose to pander and lie to.
> 
> However that doesn't appear to be what he wants, what it appears he's hoping for is for the sheeple to overcome their FUD and wake those centers of objectivity, reason and critical thinking that lie deeply slumbering between their ears and stop doing the partisan miscreants dirty work for 'em.
> 
> "_Fear is the mind-killer, Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration._" -- *Bene Gesserit Litany, Dune*
Click to expand...

Attacking & insulting is easy.  Communicating like adults is HARD.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.



I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own. NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other. And worse, we're willing participants. I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.



so is it the regressives, the PC Police or the vast Islamic Conspiracy.  

If we are "divided" on this issue, it's because a large section of the population apparently thinks that it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests. 

I'm happy to be divided from people who think that's in any way acceptable or okay or not something we want to address. 

Mac's response "see, see, that's exactly what I'm talking about. The world doesn't understand my wisdom"...

seriously, fuck you and the pompous horse you rode in on.


----------



## Freewill

G.T. said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.
> 
> Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse.
> 
> Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.
Click to expand...

Mac is all for diversity until it gets in his way.


----------



## easyt65

*BACKLASH: Angry Fans Bombard NFL *
*Teams’ Facebook Pages With Negative Comments*





*Veterans’ Groups Blast NFL Players For *
*Disrespecting The American Flag*


Yeah, the NFL just went where they really don't want to go...dragging politics into the sport. 
They had every 'right' to do it...and the fans have every 'right' to respond by punishing them for it.


----------



## Freewill

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own. NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other. And worse, we're willing participants. I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the regressives, the PC Police or the vast Islamic Conspiracy.
> 
> If we are "divided" on this issue, it's because a large section of the population apparently thinks that it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests.
> 
> I'm happy to be divided from people who think that's in any way acceptable or okay or not something we want to address.
> 
> Mac's response "see, see, that's exactly what I'm talking about. The world doesn't understand my wisdom"...
> 
> seriously, fuck you and the pompous horse you rode in on.
Click to expand...

NO, that is absolutely a lie straight from Hell but it does illustrate the real problem.

NO one thinks shooting an unarmed is right, NO ONE.   Your lies are the fuel for what is going on in the country.


----------



## Mac1958

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
Click to expand...

I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An example of my point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^An example of mine.
> 
> The players aren't dividing anyone. The media isn't dividing anyone. The NFL isn't dividing anyone. Those throwing the tantrum are the divisive ones. The most divisive of all is also the one with the most influence. Our president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a* "statement"*), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You yourself are divisive. The way you clearly  attempt to minimize the actions of the player-protesters as something not serious or otherwise frivilous by putting it in quotes is taking the position I outlined in my first post. The black guy is the problem. The black guy is divisive with their petty nonsense. No. It's your reaction and not the action that is divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's say the show of disrespect by the NFL is all white America's fault.  Exactly what would you have white America do?  Let me guess, shut up.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> Exactly what would you have white America do?



Listen.

Be open.


----------



## G.T.

Freewill said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.
> 
> Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse.
> 
> Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac is all for diversity until it gets in his way.
Click to expand...

It seems like it.

He doesnt realize, but hollaring at "the left and right" about having opinions all day every day is just as divisive as being hardcore left or right.

Its not centerist, its a horse of a different color. 

Im centerist in that I have some left, and some right opinions.

Mac thinks hes centerist in the fact that he freaks out that people actually disagree about stuff, at all.


----------



## JoeB131

iceberg said:


> to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his *nappy* ass into every social situation



Nappy?  Yeah, you guys who hated Obama weren't the least bit racist.


----------



## Freewill

Hutch Starskey said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An example of my point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^An example of mine.
> 
> The players aren't dividing anyone. The media isn't dividing anyone. The NFL isn't dividing anyone. Those throwing the tantrum are the divisive ones. The most divisive of all is also the one with the most influence. Our president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a* "statement"*), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You yourself are divisive. The way you clearly  attempt to minimize the actions of the player-protesters as something not serious or otherwise frivilous by putting it in quotes is taking the position I outlined in my first post. The black guy is the problem. The black guy is divisive with their petty nonsense. No. It's your reaction and not the action that is divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's say the show of disrespect by the NFL is all white America's fault.  Exactly what would you have white America do?  Let me guess, shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what would you have white America do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen.
> 
> Be open.
Click to expand...

Listen to what?  No one, or very very few, condone the shooting of blacks.

Open to what?  Disrespect for the flag, the country and those who served, ain't gonna happen.

The problems with the black community are problems that ONLY the black community can solve.  White America has more then bent over backwards to help them.  It is time they listened and were open.

But of course you meant only white America needs to listen and be open.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
Click to expand...


That is true. 
Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
Click to expand...

Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
Click to expand...

Um, the point of the thread isn't about just race.  It's about a little more than that.
.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


This is what the left does wherever they go. 
Liberals  have nothing good to offer the world. Nothing but but hate, division, and chaos.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the point of the thread isn't about just race.  It's about a little more than that.
> .
Click to expand...

Now that is just damn funny.  Avoid the issue and then lecture others, wow mac you are outdoing yourself today.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> They want more.



I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.


----------



## NightFox

JoeB131 said:


> If we are "divided" on this issue, it's because a large section of the population apparently thinks that it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests.



Simplistic as usual, that "_large section of the population_" doesn't think "_it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests_" because they don't see the incident(s) you're referring to in the way you characterize them. They're being fed propaganda at the same rate you are, just by different sources and neither you nor they have the first clue as to what is really going on.

Both sides are full of confirmation bias junkies that get off on the supposition that anyone that disagrees with you is evil, inhuman and immoral, the chattering classes know that and exploit it to the fullest.



> seriously, fuck you and the pompous horse you rode in on.


Oh what light through yonder window breaks? it's the bright, shining flame of a pompous horse's ass calling the kettle black.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the point of the thread isn't about just race.  It's about a little more than that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is just damn funny.  Avoid the issue and then lecture others, wow mac you are outdoing yourself today.
Click to expand...

I'm not really sure what you want from me.

You're clearly convinced that you and your side have all the answers.  Okay, go ahead, show us, lead the way.   I'm nobody, I don't have all the answers like you.

Go ahead.  "Beat" the "other side" and save the country.  I'm sure you can.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own. NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other. And worse, we're willing participants. I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is it the regressives, the PC Police or the vast Islamic Conspiracy.
> 
> If we are "divided" on this issue, it's because a large section of the population apparently thinks that it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests.
> 
> I'm happy to be divided from people who think that's in any way acceptable or okay or not something we want to address.
> 
> Mac's response "see, see, that's exactly what I'm talking about. The world doesn't understand my wisdom"...
> 
> seriously, fuck you and the pompous horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, that is absolutely a lie straight from Hell but it does illustrate the real problem.
> 
> NO one thinks shooting an unarmed is right, NO ONE.   Your lies are the fuel for what is going on in the country.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> NO one thinks shooting an unarmed is right, NO ONE. Your lies are the fuel for what is going on in the country.



So what's your beef then?
If you agree with the principle then why disagree with the protest?


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> There are people who say that this is essentially normal, that we've always been divided. Yes, there have always been divisions, but they're ignoring the significance of degree here. The divisions are deeper and wider right now, and clearly growing by the day. The bigger problem, to me, is that there is virtually no one trying to step into the breach and trying to promote healing.



why should we?  

Look, the people who elected the Orange Shitgibbon did so because of their own racism, misogyny and Islamophobia. When people do stupid stuff out of FEAR, you don't feed their fears by telling them, they might have a point.  

The people who voted for the Orange Shitgibbon are going to figure out he can't bring back the jobs - in fact, unemployment WILL get worse on his watch - then maybe we can get around to talking about real solutions to the problem. 

In the meantime, I'm happy for Trump and his supporters to expose their ugliness.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Freewill said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.
> 
> Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse.
> 
> Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac is all for diversity until it gets in his way.
Click to expand...


Mac's game is to vehemently disagree with those he believes vehemently disagree too much.


----------



## G.T.

Hutch Starskey said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
Click to expand...

The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.

When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.


Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.  

The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.


----------



## G.T.

NYcarbineer said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what Mac is doing with his OP is addressing the disease itself and not the symptoms.  Treating the symptoms without identifying the disease is like putting  salve and a band aid on gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  What concerns me a bit here is how many people are perfectly happy with the way things are going.  That tells me that they've completely bought into their "side's" dogma and are willing to push this towards some conclusion - presumably the permanent "victory" of their "side".
> 
> I guess something like that is possible, but I think it's more likely it isn't, and that what remains won't be pretty.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just that some people can handle a diversity of opinions.
> 
> Others think that a diversity of opinions means their world's going to collapse.
> 
> Youre the latter, and so you sensationalize and strawman the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac is all for diversity until it gets in his way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac's game is to vehemently disagree with those he believes vehemently disagree too much.
Click to expand...

lol so spot on


----------



## deanrd

Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.

This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.

This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.

He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?

Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.

Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.


----------



## Freewill

Hutch Starskey said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
Click to expand...

You mean a day when blacks don't sell drugs, go on  high speed chases or kill other blacks, I hope so.


----------



## JoeB131

Freewill said:


> the problem is that for both sides to unite someone has to eat their ideology. How does white America reconcile millionaire protesting by showing disrespect for the country, the flag and those who served in the military? It is not possible.



Except that's not what they are doing. YOu start out with a false premise, and argue the hell out of it. 

They are protesting the fact that it is still considered acceptable for police officers to brutalize young black men for no good reason and suffer no consequences.  

Now, it would be easy for these "millionaire" as you say, to continue to collect their fat paychecks and say nothing.  Shit, that's what most of us would probably do.  



Freewill said:


> Do I think cops should shoot unarmed blacks, no, I don't think they should shoot anyone unarmed, like happened to the white kid just the other day. Do I think blacks should sell drugs on the street corner? Hell no, but what can I do about it? Do I think that black men should abandon their families? Hell no but what am I to do about it? Maybe I could help with black illiteracy but I think that is a self motivation problem.



Why do you dodge the main point by bringing up other points. That's like a five year old who gets caught doing something he shouldn't be doing saying 'But Sally Picks her nose!"  



Freewill said:


> Here is a solution. A poor person could live fairly well on 50K. Anyone can live very well on 1 million a year. So if those so concerned, black and white, kept 1 million for themselves and gave the rest to poor families then they would really be making a difference in a lot of lives. Communities could be rebuilt with that kinda money. For each million 20 families could be raised out of poverty. THAT would make a difference.



Okay, you are not going to undo 400 years of institutionalized racism by contributing a little charity.


----------



## Mac1958

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.

It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Some of the reactions here are certainly illustrating my point.



everything illustrates your point. 

You are like the joke about the guy who gets a Rorschach test and describes each image in the most lurid, sexual terms.  

When the Shrink points out he's obsessed with sex, the man exclaims, "Me? You're the one with all the dirty pictures!!!"


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the point of the thread isn't about just race.  It's about a little more than that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is just damn funny.  Avoid the issue and then lecture others, wow mac you are outdoing yourself today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really sure what you want from me.
> 
> You're clearly convinced that you and your side have all the answers.  Okay, go ahead, show us, lead the way.   I'm nobody, I don't have all the answers like you.
> 
> Go ahead.  "Beat" the "other side" and save the country.  I'm sure you can.
> .
Click to expand...

NO, absolutely NOT.  My "side" has no answers because we don't know the question.  WTF do these NFL players want to answer their protest? WHAT?  OK, I'll listen, is that going to make what bothers them better?  Will my understanding make the black community safer?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?


----------



## mudwhistle

Hutch Starskey said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
Click to expand...

The only reason one fears the police is because you break the law.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .



This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.


----------



## frigidweirdo

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason one fears the police is because you break the law.
Click to expand...


Really? So, no one has ever been convicted of a crime they didn't commit.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a symptom alright. A symptom of institutional racism. The same people who have outrage over a silent protest at a ball game are the very same people who have outrage over the idea that black lives matter.
> No one is angry that anyone disrespected the flag, that's just the cover story. They're  really angry that black men have the audacity to disrupt their entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> An example of my point.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^An example of mine.
> 
> The players aren't dividing anyone. The media isn't dividing anyone. The NFL isn't dividing anyone. Those throwing the tantrum are the divisive ones. The most divisive of all is also the one with the most influence. Our president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a* "statement"*), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You yourself are divisive. The way you clearly  attempt to minimize the actions of the player-protesters as something not serious or otherwise frivilous by putting it in quotes is taking the position I outlined in my first post. The black guy is the problem. The black guy is divisive with their petty nonsense. No. It's your reaction and not the action that is divisive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, let's say the show of disrespect by the NFL is all white America's fault.  Exactly what would you have white America do?  Let me guess, shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what would you have white America do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen.
> 
> Be open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to what?  No one, or very very few, condone the shooting of blacks.
> 
> Open to what?  Disrespect for the flag, the country and those who served, ain't gonna happen.
> 
> The problems with the black community are problems that ONLY the black community can solve.  White America has more then bent over backwards to help them.  It is time they listened and were open.
> 
> But of course you meant only white America needs to listen and be open.
Click to expand...

^ The reaction is the division.

The flag has not a damned thing to do with this. 

You simultaneously agree with the principle at the heart of the protest but lose your shit over the protest happening. You then become very defensive as if white people are being attacked. No one has attacked white people. I suggest that if you feel as if you're being attacked and that the mere suggestion that black folks may have problems that you don't feels divisive to you, that you look inwards to find why you feel this way.


----------



## Freewill

frigidweirdo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason one fears the police is because you break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So, no one has ever been convicted of a crime they didn't commit.
Click to expand...

And no one has ever got off for a crime they did commit?


----------



## G.T.

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
Click to expand...

There have been forums with politically vitriolic disagreements like this one since the internet came onto the scene man. Im an eye witness to it.


Its easier to accept this next phrase if you read it in a friendly Jamaican accent....


errr ting gown be arright, mun


----------



## JoeB131

Freewill said:


> No it isn't, you are being a divisive moron. I ask again, not platitudes, what in the hell do you want white America to do about some cop who shoots a black man?



1) Demand accountability from their police departments. 
2) Fire the offending cops.
3) Send the offending cops to prison

That's what I think we should do.  



Freewill said:


> WTF does it have to do with respect for the country, the flag, those who actually did serve?



I'm sorry, when did the flag become a religious relic?  It's just a flag, at the end of the day.  



Freewill said:


> What? A white man was unarmed and shot by a police officer just the other day, which happens more then blacks being shot, when is the riot, when does the 5 finger discount begin?



I'm guessing THAT cop will be held accountable. There will be a real investigation and not just sweeping it under the rug.


----------



## Redfish

Moonglow said:


> The NFL players are doing what they feel is right, protesting how police act towards the citizens...The cops have decided to ignore complaints and so we have national protest...It's nothing new...We have had to protest their actions before and they need to get the message that just because they are law enforcement they do not get to act in any manner they so please..




bullshit.   a few bad cops does not make all cops bad.  

You want social justice?   then lets pass a law that says that all sports teams have to have a racial makeup the matches the country.   That would be "fair" as you libs describe fair. 

So lets make sports fair.   Recruit more white, Asians, arabs, and native americans for the NBA, NFL, NHL, and all other sports.   Gotta be FAIR, cant let ability or skill determine who plays, right?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we are "divided" on this issue, it's because a large section of the population apparently thinks that it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic as usual, that "_large section of the population_" doesn't think "_it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests_" because they don't see the incident(s) you're referring to in the way you characterize them. They're being fed propaganda at the same rate you are, just by different sources and neither you nor they have the first clue as to what is really going on.
> 
> Both sides are full of confirmation bias junkies that get off on the supposition that anyone that disagrees with you is evil, inhuman and immoral, the chattering classes know that and exploit it to the fullest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, fuck you and the pompous horse you rode in on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh what light through yonder window breaks? it's the bright, shining flame of a pompous horse's ass calling the kettle black.
Click to expand...




NightFox said:


> Simplistic as usual, that "_large section of the population_" doesn't think "_it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests_" because they don't see the incident(s) you're referring to in the way you characterize them.



Your right, a large section of the population has a problem with black folks having an opinion at all.
Certainly those folks know way better than black folks how the police interact with them.


----------



## JoeB131

Freewill said:


> NO, that is absolutely a lie straight from Hell but it does illustrate the real problem.
> 
> NO one thinks shooting an unarmed is right, NO ONE. Your lies are the fuel for what is going on in the country.



Um, no, every time there is a shooting, you have a section that gets out on this board and tells us that it was okay, because the kid who got shot was a less than perfect person. 

"Oh, look, Mike Brown shoved that store clerk (who cheated him). He deserved to be shot." 

"oh, LaQuan McDonald had a juvy record. He deserved to be shot." 

"Trayvon Martin smoked weed once. He deserved to be shot." 

"Sandra Bland had unpaid tickets, she deserved to be locked up."


----------



## deanrd

CrusaderFrank said:


> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?


Something is wrong with you.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?



War on poverty fed and housed millions


----------



## frigidweirdo

Freewill said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason one fears the police is because you break the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So, no one has ever been convicted of a crime they didn't commit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And no one has ever got off for a crime they did commit?
Click to expand...


I was making a point, you're just deflecting or something. 

The point is that people do have something to fear from the police even if they haven't committed a crime. What's your point?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

deanrd said:


> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.


Why do you hate Puerto Ricans?


----------



## Mac1958

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
Click to expand...

There are people on both ends of the spectrum who have a vested professional interest in keeping their "side" angry and divided from other.  It appears to be working just great.
.


----------



## frigidweirdo

G.T. said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been forums with politically vitriolic disagreements like this one since the internet came onto the scene man. Im an eye witness to it.
> 
> 
> Its easier to accept this next phrase if you read it in a friendly Jamaican accent....
> 
> 
> errr ting gown be arright, mun
Click to expand...


The problem seems to be getting worse all the time though. The US is becoming more and more partisan, the rich, especially the Koch brothers have got more and more power over the political system, and more worrying over the brains of many people who don't use them much. The US is on the way down.


----------



## JoeB131

NightFox said:


> Simplistic as usual, that "_large section of the population_" doesn't think "_it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests_" because they don't see the incident(s) you're referring to in the way you characterize them. They're being fed propaganda at the same rate you are, just by different sources and neither you nor they have the first clue as to what is really going on.



I think I've got a pretty good bead on it. Look, the point is, the Police in this country shoot 1200 americans every year. And yeah, most of those are probably "justified", even though other industrialized countries only need to shoot a handful a year.  

But when we see a really outrageous action, like LaQuan McDonald, Phialdro Cruz, Mike Brown, and t here's still a bunch off you out there that take the police's side, people get upset. 



NightFox said:


> Both sides are full of confirmation bias junkies that get off on the supposition that anyone that disagrees with you is evil, inhuman and immoral, the chattering classes know that and exploit it to the fullest.



I don't think that. I would categorize most Trump supporters as fearful and stupid.  The One Percent has spent the last 40 years scaring the shit out of them, while diminishing their quality of life.  They are smart enough to realize something is wrong, but too dumb to realize the root causes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

deanrd said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with you.
Click to expand...


Can you show us these millions of Americans out of food and water?  I know that there's about 1 Billion people in other parts of the world that do not have access to potable water like every single American.  I think you're exaggerating


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful. Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.



You betray your true self and intentions with comments like this.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War on poverty fed and housed millions
Click to expand...


War on Poverty created an unbreakable inter-generational cycle of ignorance, poverty and government dependency all of which are vital for the health of the Democrat Party


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mac1958 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are people on both ends of the spectrum who have a vested professional interest in keeping their "side" angry and divided from other.  It appears to be working just great.
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, it's working for those who want this to work. Generally this isn't the people of the US, but a small select bunch of rich people who have decided to buy what they want.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really mac, don't be frustrated do something meaningful.  Invest in the black community, money talks, BS walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the point of the thread isn't about just race.  It's about a little more than that.
> .
Click to expand...


I my point a little clearer now?


----------



## G.T.

One thing I dont get about the Police, is that in like 100 if these videos I saw of them shooting someone dead...

and it WAS the perp's fault...

They had like a knife or a bat or just ran at the cop or some such....




Is like, why the lack of better solutions when dealing with human life...

most of these killings, some science could have resolved..... a fuggin tranq dart.

i dunno, they made freakin sonic tubes that can THROW a person backward

wtf, whys a dumb drug addicts hallucination gotta end in his death...when theres like 27 other options...i cant understand that.


----------



## frigidweirdo

JoeB131 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simplistic as usual, that "_large section of the population_" doesn't think "_it's okay for the police to shoot unarmed black people during traffic stops and misdemeanor arrests_" because they don't see the incident(s) you're referring to in the way you characterize them. They're being fed propaganda at the same rate you are, just by different sources and neither you nor they have the first clue as to what is really going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got a pretty good bead on it. Look, the point is, the Police in this country shoot 1200 americans every year. And yeah, most of those are probably "justified", even though other industrialized countries only need to shoot a handful a year.
> 
> But when we see a really outrageous action, like LaQuan McDonald, Phialdro Cruz, Mike Brown, and t here's still a bunch off you out there that take the police's side, people get upset.
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both sides are full of confirmation bias junkies that get off on the supposition that anyone that disagrees with you is evil, inhuman and immoral, the chattering classes know that and exploit it to the fullest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that. I would categorize most Trump supporters as fearful and stupid.  The One Percent has spent the last 40 years scaring the shit out of them, while diminishing their quality of life.  They are smart enough to realize something is wrong, but too dumb to realize the root causes.
Click to expand...


The question is, why does the US have such a high rate of police shootings? Why does the US have such a high rate of police officers being shot? And why does the US have such a high rate of people shooting people? And why does the US do NOTHING about it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

When Trump wraps himself in the flag, he makes sure he leaves one arm free,

so he can wave his Bible around.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> There are people on both ends of the spectrum who have a vested professional interest in keeping their "side" angry and divided from other. It appears to be working just great.



If you aren't angry, you aren't paying attention.


----------



## G.T.

frigidweirdo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been forums with politically vitriolic disagreements like this one since the internet came onto the scene man. Im an eye witness to it.
> 
> 
> Its easier to accept this next phrase if you read it in a friendly Jamaican accent....
> 
> 
> errr ting gown be arright, mun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be getting worse all the time though. The US is becoming more and more partisan, the rich, especially the Koch brothers have got more and more power over the political system, and more worrying over the brains of many people who don't use them much. The US is on the way down.
Click to expand...

Hey, youre free to believe it however you see it. Im very much enjoying my life here.


----------



## whitehall

Eight years of a half Black democrat president and the Country is in worse shape racially than it was before Obama. What the hell happened?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

G.T. said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
Click to expand...


I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Freewill said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean a day when blacks don't sell drugs, go on  high speed chases or kill other blacks, I hope so.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean a day when blacks don't sell drugs, go on  high speed chases or kill other blacks, I hope so.
Click to expand...




Freewill said:


> You mean a day when blacks don't sell drugs, go on high speed chases or kill other blacks, I hope so.



And...there it is. As if on cue.


----------



## Tehon

NightFox said:


> t's more than partisan bullshit, it's the Hobbes versus Locke debate playing out again right before our eyes and Hobbes is winning.


I'm genuinely curious about this comment. Can you elaborate on why you believe Hobbes is winning today? As I understand it, the debate is over the natural state of man and whether man has a right to overthrow government.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
Click to expand...


Or constantly experiencing it personally.


----------



## Moonglow

Redfish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players are doing what they feel is right, protesting how police act towards the citizens...The cops have decided to ignore complaints and so we have national protest...It's nothing new...We have had to protest their actions before and they need to get the message that just because they are law enforcement they do not get to act in any manner they so please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.   a few bad cops does not make all cops bad.
> 
> You want social justice?   then lets pass a law that says that all sports teams have to have a racial makeup the matches the country.   That would be "fair" as you libs describe fair.
> 
> So lets make sports fair.   Recruit more white, Asians, arabs, and native americans for the NBA, NFL, NHL, and all other sports.   Gotta be FAIR, cant let ability or skill determine who plays, right?
Click to expand...

That's not even close to what this is about..


----------



## Mac1958

whitehall said:


> Eight years of a half Black democrat president and the Country is in worse shape racially than it was before Obama. What the hell happened?


Did you stumble into the wrong thread?
.


----------



## frigidweirdo

G.T. said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been forums with politically vitriolic disagreements like this one since the internet came onto the scene man. Im an eye witness to it.
> 
> 
> Its easier to accept this next phrase if you read it in a friendly Jamaican accent....
> 
> 
> errr ting gown be arright, mun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be getting worse all the time though. The US is becoming more and more partisan, the rich, especially the Koch brothers have got more and more power over the political system, and more worrying over the brains of many people who don't use them much. The US is on the way down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, youre free to believe it however you see it. Im very much enjoying my life here.
Click to expand...


Well that's fine for you. The big problem is that the last two presidents have got into power by basically saying "your life suck ass, I'll give you the hope you desire", and then don't give it.


----------



## G.T.

Hutch Starskey said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
Click to expand...

This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.

On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.

On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists. 

Its cray, yo!


----------



## G.T.

frigidweirdo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is a perfect example of how split the country is, partisan hacks coming on day in day out and talking complete nonsense. But where did this nonsense come from? Probably from the rich people who control politics. The Koch brothers are spending millions of making sure their message gets out there, and it's working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been forums with politically vitriolic disagreements like this one since the internet came onto the scene man. Im an eye witness to it.
> 
> 
> Its easier to accept this next phrase if you read it in a friendly Jamaican accent....
> 
> 
> errr ting gown be arright, mun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem seems to be getting worse all the time though. The US is becoming more and more partisan, the rich, especially the Koch brothers have got more and more power over the political system, and more worrying over the brains of many people who don't use them much. The US is on the way down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, youre free to believe it however you see it. Im very much enjoying my life here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's fine for you. The big problem is that the last two presidents have got into power by basically saying "your life suck ass, I'll give you the hope you desire", and then don't give it.
Click to expand...

All of them say that shiznit! 

lol come on. 

Which one says....

"Yall are doing just perfect, I will just continue the status quo of my predecessor thank ya very much..."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
Click to expand...


I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

mudwhistle said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason one fears the police is because you break the law.
Click to expand...


In your experience I'm sure that's true.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Are you accepting responsibility here? Is that possible?


----------



## JoeB131

frigidweirdo said:


> The question is, why does the US have such a high rate of police shootings? Why does the US have such a high rate of police officers being shot? And why does the US have such a high rate of people shooting people? And why does the US do NOTHING about it?



Because the dun-der founding fathers dun der gave us a right to guns. 

And here's where i can be a bit sympathetic to the cops. You never know who might have a gun. 

But the fact is, only 60 officers a year are killed by criminals, vs. 1200 americans by cops.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> By all means, provide us with the information on what white America has to do to make the problems for black Americans go away?  Move back to Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I believe your thread serves as a timely warning to get out of the path of destruction and go to higher ground immediately.  The problem is, Mac, many people do not recognize the danger that we're in.  Neither did these people prior to a 3 wave Tsunami.  This video serves as analogy / lesson of what happens when people refuse to believe those who sound the alarm warning of danger ahead (because they can't see it at the time).  It's one of the most devastating videos I have ever seen and it reminds me somewhat of America (on a smaller scale) and the attitude of many I see here on this thread.  They won't believe it until it is too late.
WARNING:  Graphic destruction


----------



## Mac1958

Hutch Starskey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know this country has turned a corner when a person who advocates for communication, listening, and cooperation is called divisive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
Click to expand...

Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.

I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War on poverty fed and housed millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War on Poverty created an unbreakable inter-generational cycle of ignorance, poverty and government dependency all of which are vital for the health of the Democrat Party
Click to expand...


It provided food, shelter, education, healthcare to millions

The cycle of poverty has been perpetrated by capitalists who used up inner city resources and then abandoned them


----------



## JoeB131

whitehall said:


> Eight years of a half Black democrat president and the Country is in worse shape racially than it was before Obama. What the hell happened?



white people like you freaked out and elected a crazy Nazi most of us didn't want. 

It was in all the papers.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online. It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life. This is far more cultural now.



so people in your real life think you are pompous and full of shit. 

Yeah, must be the rest of the world.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Mac1958

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing can be done.  Beat the other side, that's your only option.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe your thread serves as a timely warning to get out of the path of destruction and go to higher ground immediately.  The problem is, Mac, many people do not recognize the danger that we're in.  Neither did these people prior to a 3 wave Tsunami.  This video serves as analogy / lesson of what happens when people refuse to believe those who sound the alarm warning of danger ahead (because they can't see it at the time).  It's one of the most devastating videos I have ever seen and it reminds me somewhat of America (on a smaller scale) and the attitude of many I see here on this thread.  They won't believe it until it is too late.
Click to expand...

I don't know if we don't see what we're doing to ourselves, or if we've just become so hateful and narcissistic that we somehow think our "side" can "win".  Or maybe nihilism is seeping in, and we're all so angry that we just to see it all burn.  If that's the case, I'd be curious to know what the root cause is.
.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

G.T. said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way shits going.
> 
> Racial tension's always been here, its nothing new.
> 
> Police forces, if you have your ear to it....are addressing their tactics. Installing body cameras, prosecuting via internal affairs more than ever.
> 
> There's no racial "rules" to where you can live or what businesses you can patron.
> 
> We 're still allowed to be as disrespectful to our NON Royal Politicians... with no legal recourse, as ever.
> 
> Violent Crime rates are on the average, to below average scale for all of the 2000s.
> 
> We are still electing both "sides" to office on a fluctuating scale.
> 
> The internet has made a diversity of opinions way more widespread, and easier to find.
> 
> Youtube's given more a voice, and at least a place to vent.
> 
> Science, and the futurists working in the field, are doing AMAZING things which will shape the world in a COMPLETELY different way, if you at all keep up with the modern advances. Specifically, computers and the brain sciences are merging.
> 
> 
> This is literally the best time probably ever to live in America.
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
Click to expand...


The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac. Is one of the "two sides" more likely to adhere to and rely on facts and evidence when developing  their views on issues? 

If so, which?


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> I don't know if we don't see what we're doing to ourselves, or if we've just become so hateful and narcissistic that we somehow think our "side" can "win". Or maybe nihilism is seeping in, and we're all so angry that we just to see it all burn. If that's the case, I'd be curious to know what the root cause is.



the root cause is that the Wingnuts fuck it up by voting against their own economic interests.  

You show them a scary negro or a dude in a dress and they freak out and vote more of their rights away to rich people.

I've honestly tried reasoning with these people, some of them relatives, and you simply can't. Their racism, misogyny, etc... blinds them to reason. 

And I voted republican for years, before I saw the light. I tried to play down the obvious racism that Reagan and the Bush Crime Family engaged in. 

I don't do that anymore.


----------



## mamooth

Papageorgio said:


> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality.



Good thing nobody is doing that. Why are you pretending they are? Go on, specifically describe how the flag is being disrespected. Lay out to us, in detail, exactly what every human must do to "respect the flag", and explain why that's the case.

Your masters are furious with Trump and the Trumpflakes now. The media was trying to bury the issue of racist police brutality, because it's one of the tools conservatism uses to hold power, and the national media is very, very conservative. Everything was quieting down, then Trump pushed it front and center again. 

Again, that's why we thank Trump and you for your help here.


----------



## Wry Catcher

deanrd said:


> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.



The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:


CrusaderFrank
WillHaftawaite
The Breeze
Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
Click to expand...


Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.

If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

deanrd said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> Something is wrong with you.
Click to expand...


Rdean derpy derpy doo doo.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War on poverty fed and housed millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War on Poverty created an unbreakable inter-generational cycle of ignorance, poverty and government dependency all of which are vital for the health of the Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It provided food, shelter, education, healthcare to millions
> 
> The cycle of poverty has been perpetrated by capitalists who used up inner city resources and then abandoned them
Click to expand...


Capitalist build public housing and run public schools, you know the inner city public schools with a 40% drop out rate and a graduating class where 4 of 5 can't read or write?  Really?


----------



## G.T.

Hutch Starskey said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you posted is exactly what needs communicated and actually might make a difference.  I think that is what most find so frustrating.  Everything that has been done, everything that has been accomplished, and everything we have to look forward to isn't apparently good enough.  They want more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.
Click to expand...

I agree, except with the last part. I think its more-so residual side effect.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wry Catcher said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
Click to expand...


Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
Click to expand...


Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Wry Catcher said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
Click to expand...


Maybe if someone other than the board clown had written it, and left a few of his jokes out of it, fewer people would have laughed at it.


----------



## JoeB131

NightFox said:


> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.



The problem is even the "Exceptions" are treated like they are no big deal. 

Take LaQuan McDonald.  In that case, the suspect was shot 16 times, 9 times in the back, while he was lying on the ground.  They got this clearly on video.  

And here it is, three years later, and Officer 16 Shots still hasn't even started his trial yet.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
Click to expand...


It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.

The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report

What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War on poverty fed and housed millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War on Poverty created an unbreakable inter-generational cycle of ignorance, poverty and government dependency all of which are vital for the health of the Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It provided food, shelter, education, healthcare to millions
> 
> The cycle of poverty has been perpetrated by capitalists who used up inner city resources and then abandoned them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalist build public housing and run public schools, you know the inner city public schools with a 40% drop out rate and a graduating class where 4 of 5 can't read or write?  Really?
Click to expand...


Capitalists raped our cities, used them up and then abandoned them

They are the reason we have poverty in our cities


----------



## Hutch Starskey

G.T. said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except with the last part. I think its more-so residual side effect.
Click to expand...


I agree. I was just being facetious.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone other than the board clown had written it, and left a few of his jokes out of it, fewer people would have laughed at it.
Click to expand...


Which part of his OP do you consider clowning or joking?
Looks dead serious to me


----------



## rightwinger

Soggy in NOLA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
Click to expand...


Millions of Puerto Ricans

Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL


----------



## Wry Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?



Great Society Achievements

How much did we spend on the invasion and occupation of Iraq and what was accomplished?


----------



## bendog

Moonglow said:


> It has been united by war any other time it's a bitchfest..


In just my lifetime, we were united from Ike through LBJ.  Then from Reagan through W. Trump's NFL schtick is not really any different from McCarthy or Nixon rants agaist the elite (with racist overtones).  He is not a very subtle practioner.  The Central Park 5 - not just the race fear but demonizing the "elites" who would not just free but pay damages to these guys - who were not just innocent but railroaded.


----------



## NightFox

Tehon said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> t's more than partisan bullshit, it's the Hobbes versus Locke debate playing out again right before our eyes and Hobbes is winning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm genuinely curious about this comment. Can you elaborate on why you believe Hobbes is winning today? As I understand it, the debate is over the natural state of man and whether man has a right to overthrow government.
Click to expand...


Hobbes, an absolutist, argued for the concentration of power in the hands of a the few at the expense of the political and social power of the commons because, as he argued, the natural state of man was conflict and immorality and thus required strict direction at the hands of a powerful ruling authority. In his time it was monarchy along with its attendant bureaucracy and aristocracy, in our time its an entrenched political establishment wedded to corporations and "special" interests. 

Hobbes unlike the liberal thinkers of the following century didn't believe in the inherent goodness of human beings and thus he argued required strict control lest their baser impulses be unleashed upon one another, the American Founders (heavily influenced by Locke and others of a more liberal mind) took a distinctly different approach when they laid out a framework for decentralization of power and popular sovereignty .

IMHO the Hobbesian view looks far more like what we're experiencing nowadays.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone other than the board clown had written it, and left a few of his jokes out of it, fewer people would have laughed at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part of his OP do you consider clowning or joking?
> Looks dead serious to me
Click to expand...


of course it looks serious..


 to another clown


----------



## PredFan

Moonglow said:


> The NFL players are doing what they feel is right, protesting how police act towards the citizens...The cops have decided to ignore complaints and so we have national protest...It's nothing new...We have had to protest their actions before and they need to get the message that just because they are law enforcement they do not get to act in any manner they so please..



Except that the narrative is false. The cops are no more unfair to blacks as to whites. The Ferguson episode with Michael Brown, which truly started this whole mess was based on a complete lie. Brown tried to kill a cop and instead got killed. "Hands up don't shoot" is a complete lie.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Come on trump DOES care about the flag

This flag


----------



## G.T.

Hutch Starskey said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Police are addressing it, its not all that widespread either it just some bad eggs caught on tape and viral, but its caused the conversation and the attempted fix. Its a good thing.
> 
> When weed is fully legal, there will also be a lot less bullshit to harrass people over, and the lopsided incarceration figures for black folks will hopefully begin to subside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except with the last part. I think its more-so residual side effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I was just being facetious.
Click to expand...

That word always reminds.me.of.food, lol


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> When Trump wraps himself in the flag, he makes sure he leaves one arm free,
> 
> so he can wave his Bible around.


Must be a tiny bible for him to be able to hold it in one tiny hand.


----------



## L.K.Eder

NYcarbineer said:


> When Trump wraps himself in the flag, he makes sure he leaves one arm free,
> 
> so he can wave his Bible around.


and so that he can read from his favourite story about 2 corinthians going to a bar.


----------



## bodecea

MarkDuffy said:


> Come on trump DOES care about the flag
> 
> This flag


Same with the trumpanzees who had no problem waving that flag at a rally.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

G.T. said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. It's the outrage over black folks simply having an option that I'm  addressing.
> 
> 
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except with the last part. I think its more-so residual side effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I was just being facetious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That word always reminds.me.of.food, lol
Click to expand...

Wake-n-bake catching up.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MarkDuffy said:


> Come on trump DOES care about the flag
> 
> This flag




and it has 2 more colors than Obamas flag


----------



## G.T.

Hutch Starskey said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole Race shit is like a problem that will never resolve itself on a micro scale.
> 
> On the macro, I think its the best its probably been in our Country's history.
> 
> On the micro, we have huge issues in minorities' OWN communities which are so widespread, they overshadow the thinking of the fence sitters and lend credence to the actual racists.
> 
> Its cray, yo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problems on the micro are varied, systemic and in part a legacy of the failures of social reform. Over policing and incarceration only exacerbates and perpetuates those problems. It's almost like it was by design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, except with the last part. I think its more-so residual side effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I was just being facetious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That word always reminds.me.of.food, lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake-n-bake catching up.
Click to expand...

naw, i cant smoke


----------



## Wry Catcher

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone other than the board clown had written it, and left a few of his jokes out of it, fewer people would have laughed at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part of his OP do you consider clowning or joking?
> Looks dead serious to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course it looks serious..
> 
> 
> to another clown
Click to expand...


I suppose thanking you for proofing my point, by posting another vapid post would be silly, it comes to you naturally.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millions are out of food and water?  What happened to the trillions we've spent on the Democrat "War on Poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War on poverty fed and housed millions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> War on Poverty created an unbreakable inter-generational cycle of ignorance, poverty and government dependency all of which are vital for the health of the Democrat Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It provided food, shelter, education, healthcare to millions
> 
> The cycle of poverty has been perpetrated by capitalists who used up inner city resources and then abandoned them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalist build public housing and run public schools, you know the inner city public schools with a 40% drop out rate and a graduating class where 4 of 5 can't read or write?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalists raped our cities, used them up and then abandoned them
> 
> They are the reason we have poverty in our cities
Click to expand...


Sure Comrade.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Puerto Ricans
> 
> Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL
Click to expand...

Trump administration faces pressure to speed up recovery efforts in Puerto Rico

Til they get the ports repaired, they can only do so much


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe if someone other than the board clown had written it, and left a few of his jokes out of it, fewer people would have laughed at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which part of his OP do you consider clowning or joking?
> Looks dead serious to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course it looks serious..
> 
> 
> to another clown
Click to expand...


Doesn't answer the question

Where in the OP is deanrd not being serious or engaging in clowning?
Seems like a serious post


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on people.  This is a guy who did everything he could to keep from serving this country.
> 
> This is a man who stiffed people who worked for him.
> 
> This is a guy who cut off medical care for an infant because he was mad at his own kin.
> 
> He was able to find good in Nazi's, but can't in young people engaged in a silent protest?  Over shooting unarmed people?
> 
> Every time Trump hits a new low, I'm astounded that his base supports him.
> 
> Meanwhile, millions are quickly running out of food and water and a nuclear powered country is announcing we are at war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Puerto Ricans
> 
> Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration faces pressure to speed up recovery efforts in Puerto Rico
> 
> Til they get the ports repaired, they can only do so much
Click to expand...



Trump is using his office to rally opposition to black protesters in the NFL rather than the need for national involvement in rescuing/rebuilding Puerto Rico

It is a case of priorities


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Puerto Ricans
> 
> Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration faces pressure to speed up recovery efforts in Puerto Rico
> 
> Til they get the ports repaired, they can only do so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is using his office to rally opposition to black protesters in the NFL rather than the need for national involvement in rescuing/rebuilding Puerto Rico
> 
> It is a case of priorities
Click to expand...


read the link, moron

https://www.adn.com/nation-world/20...to-speed-up-recovery-efforts-in-puerto-rico/n


----------



## Wry Catcher

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The following stupid people found this thread funny, yet could not write a rebuttal in defense of Trump and his behavior:
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> WillHaftawaite
> The Breeze
> Typical of most Trump supporters, poorly educated, ignorant and vapid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Puerto Ricans
> 
> Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration faces pressure to speed up recovery efforts in Puerto Rico
> 
> Til they get the ports repaired, they can only do so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is using his office to rally opposition to black protesters in the NFL rather than the need for national involvement in rescuing/rebuilding Puerto Rico
> 
> It is a case of priorities
Click to expand...


Trump's sole concern is Donald Trump.  That is a fact!


----------



## Freewill

Let us review.

Mac says that the protest can be resolved by listening, understanding, cooperating.

As I understand it the protest WAS in response to perceived racial injustice.  i.e. unarmed blacks being shot by police.  So I wait to listen to the solution to that problem.  I believe it has already been addressed but I am more then willing to be told why it has not.

Now the protest is about what Trump said and protecting the NFL brand.  Too funny going from justice warriors to fighting for the rich man.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Let us review.
> 
> Mac says that the protest can be resolved by listening, understanding, cooperating.
> 
> As I understand it the protest WAS in response to perceived racial injustice.  i.e. unarmed blacks being shot by police.  So I wait to listen to the solution to that problem.  I believe it has already been addressed but I am more then willing to be told why it has not.
> 
> Now the protest is about what Trump said and protecting the NFL brand.  Too funny going from justice warriors to fighting for the rich man.


Okay, I'm wrong.

"Beat" the "other side".

Let me know when you're done.  I'll wait here.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> Mac says that the protest can be resolved by listening, understanding, cooperating.
> 
> As I understand it the protest WAS in response to perceived racial injustice.  i.e. unarmed blacks being shot by police.  So I wait to listen to the solution to that problem.  I believe it has already been addressed but I am more then willing to be told why it has not.
> 
> Now the protest is about what Trump said and protecting the NFL brand.  Too funny going from justice warriors to fighting for the rich man.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wrong.
> 
> "Beat" the "other side".
> 
> Let me know when you're done.  I'll wait here.
> .
Click to expand...

Funny thing, both sides say you are wrong, so you united us.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us review.
> 
> Mac says that the protest can be resolved by listening, understanding, cooperating.
> 
> As I understand it the protest WAS in response to perceived racial injustice.  i.e. unarmed blacks being shot by police.  So I wait to listen to the solution to that problem.  I believe it has already been addressed but I am more then willing to be told why it has not.
> 
> Now the protest is about what Trump said and protecting the NFL brand.  Too funny going from justice warriors to fighting for the rich man.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm wrong.
> 
> "Beat" the "other side".
> 
> Let me know when you're done.  I'll wait here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny thing, both sides say you are wrong, so you united us.
Click to expand...

Yep.  As I point out in my sig.  Thanks for noticing.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get your point but your style doesn't always convey the neutrality you think it might.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
> .
Click to expand...

Maybe consider the common denominator.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I'm definitely frustrated and concerned.  The way stuff comes across online may not always be accurate.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe consider the common denominator.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right.  Your side always is.
.


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of the millions of Americans without access to food or water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't have access to food & water?  Good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions of Puerto Ricans
> 
> Trump should be using the office of the President to call attention to the suffering in Puerto Rico instead of engaging in a silly war with the NFL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump administration faces pressure to speed up recovery efforts in Puerto Rico
> 
> Til they get the ports repaired, they can only do so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is using his office to rally opposition to black protesters in the NFL rather than the need for national involvement in rescuing/rebuilding Puerto Rico
> 
> It is a case of priorities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the link, moron
> 
> https://www.adn.com/nation-world/20...to-speed-up-recovery-efforts-in-puerto-rico/n
Click to expand...


Alaska Dispatch...Page Not Found


----------



## bodecea

jon_berzerk said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> now - why do i feel it's changing? because under obama you could not speak out against people doing this. you were railroaded, the social justice warriors went out in force and came after you and flooded your pages with their hate. but when advertisers get into this, it simply tells you where the money. that is going to drive so much of this.
> 
> now - in the aftermath of the weekend, we have:
> 
> Von Miller Ads Being Pulled After Anthem Protest
> will von miller still believe in the change he can effect by kneeling down after it costs him actual money? an NFL player has a limited lifespan and opportunity to pull in the big $$$. von miller is one of the best in the NFL to be sure but he just got taken down a peg. again, under obama no way would these ads be pulled.
> 
> NFL’s Sponsors Tiptoe Around Trump’s Latest Twitter Fight
> 
> before the advertisers would speak out loud and proud about the kneeling and support for minorities. now? ads being pulled, companies taking the "middle ground" to see what develops before it does in fact cost them $$$ to go one way or another. this in itself is a change.
> 
> the NFL is now losing sponsors.
> NFL broadcasts lose Viagra, Cialis as major advertisers
> 
> some were losing their ad revenue last year - so it had already began:
> This NFL Player Lost 2 Endorsement Deals for National Anthem Protests
> 
> to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his nappy ass into every social situation so i hate it also when trump does it. *this* is where the divide comes from as we see our "leaders" argue, fight and divide and demand THEIR way - we reflect that.
> 
> the NFL has a serious change to make. the question is - how much power do SJW's still have today? that "power" is shrinking but rest assured these people spending millions on advertising will be conducting a no holds barred surveys w/o any care of predetermination. they just do not want to waste money or turn a bigger fan base away.
> 
> i think by now we know who the bigger base is. just not as vocal until you get them good and pissed off and politicizing the NFL has done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should lose all sponsors i can drink coke over pepsi i can eat hardies instead of McDonalds
> 
> it is all quite simple really
Click to expand...

But they are sponsors too.


----------



## Freewill

JoeB131 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of a half Black democrat president and the Country is in worse shape racially than it was before Obama. What the hell happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white people like you freaked out and elected a crazy Nazi most of us didn't want.
> 
> It was in all the papers.
Click to expand...

And liberal crusaders like yourself elected a president we didn't want.  I doubt there is a Republican you would like and there damn well isn't a democrat I like.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I found it with no problem at all

Trump administration faces pressure to speed recovery efforts in Puerto Rico


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.
> Lately I've tried to start on middle ground and work out from there but there is soon a tsunami of crap that overwhelms any point.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe consider the common denominator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.  Your side always is.
> .
Click to expand...

More derisive BS from the King of BS.

I am listening, tell me what the protest on Sunday was all about and why it went from a few to many.  Why did the Ravens knee for the US anthem then stand, in respect, for the British anthem.  Which again is really funny considering Britain's role in slavery.  I contend there would not have been slavery in the US without the British.


----------



## Mac1958

Freewill said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It can certainly be like grade school around here, and this thread is certainly no exception.
> 
> It does seem to me, though, that this behavior is spreading through our culture pretty rapidly.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe consider the common denominator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.  Your side always is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More derisive BS from the King of BS.
> 
> I am listening, tell me what the protest on Sunday was all about and why it went from a few to many.  Why did the Ravens knee for the US anthem then stand, in respect, for the British anthem.  Which again is really funny considering Britain's role in slavery.  I contend there would not have been slavery in the US without the British.
Click to expand...

I'm the King of BS.  No need to ask me anything.
.


----------



## Freewill

Mac1958 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I blame technology. We all do this anonymously rather than get together in person. It's far more difficult to uncivil when face to face.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've pretty much given up trying to have normal conversations online.  It happens now and then, but I don't expect it.
> 
> I'm concerned that I'm seeing these behaviors more and more in real life.  This is far more cultural now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe consider the common denominator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're right.  Your side always is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More derisive BS from the King of BS.
> 
> I am listening, tell me what the protest on Sunday was all about and why it went from a few to many.  Why did the Ravens knee for the US anthem then stand, in respect, for the British anthem.  Which again is really funny considering Britain's role in slavery.  I contend there would not have been slavery in the US without the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the King of BS.  No need to ask me anything.
> .
Click to expand...

Sorry King I will STFU that is what you and the NFL want.  I'll just listen for the answers that never seem to come.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mac1958 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one being all high and mighty.  I don't have a solution nor control over the situation.  What in the hell do those highly paid athletes, playing a game expect white America to do that has not already been done.
> 
> So get you magic 8 ball out and tell us what you want done by white America.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe your thread serves as a timely warning to get out of the path of destruction and go to higher ground immediately.  The problem is, Mac, many people do not recognize the danger that we're in.  Neither did these people prior to a 3 wave Tsunami.  This video serves as analogy / lesson of what happens when people refuse to believe those who sound the alarm warning of danger ahead (because they can't see it at the time).  It's one of the most devastating videos I have ever seen and it reminds me somewhat of America (on a smaller scale) and the attitude of many I see here on this thread.  They won't believe it until it is too late.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if we don't see what we're doing to ourselves, or if we've just become so hateful and narcissistic that we somehow think our "side" can "win".  Or maybe nihilism is seeping in, and we're all so angry that we just to see it all burn.  If that's the case, I'd be curious to know what the root cause is.
> .
Click to expand...

Mac, I believe that you answered part of the equation when you mentioned "humility."  The other part of the equation (I believe) is this nation turning to God even as Nineveh did and repenting but I do not see that happening.  I believe it will run its course until the full judgment of God is poured out on this nation.  Sometimes that is what it takes.  150 comments on this thread and people are still insisting they are right rather than listening.  I do have faith in God that His judgments will not be a random event.  God is in full control and He sees the end from the beginning.  He's not late, just long suffering that none would perish.  What keeps a person from seeing what is so self evident concerning the state of our nation?  A hardened heart.  Obviously that is not the case with you and to that I say, Thank God.


----------



## Theowl32

Mac1958 said:


> I don't want to take away from the furious outrage that has once again gripped the country (this time over some guys in shoulder pads making a "statement"), but I'd just like to point out that this it's just another symptom of a much larger problem.
> 
> This country is fractured, it's in pieces, and it's a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> We can blame the "other guys" all we want, but our words and actions are our own.  NO ONE is making us behave this way.
> 
> Those who want to see us divided are winning, big, and we're just being willing, obedient sheep in the whole thing.
> 
> We've become so controlled and paralyzed by our egos and our dogma and our rage that we've completely lost each other.  And worse, we're willing participants.  I wonder if we'll wake up before it's too late.
> .


The victimology strategy used by the democrats via the mass media, entertainment industry and educational system is to blame.

If you can't see the desperate attempt by those institutions to keep any and all groups to feel like victims, then you are blind.

How the hell do minority millionaires believe in their minds that they are still victims. Can you even hear their voices over the sound of their V12 Bentley engines?

Police kill blacks around 1 PERCENT of the time in this country and the msm hypes it every time. Why do you suppose our schools don't teach about the white slave trade on the Barbary coast? Why do you suppose black history month never refers to the trans Sahara slave trade? Omitting information is a very effective way to manipulate. 

You can't see who is responsible for that? You can't see why we are where we are? The biggest threat to the large black vote (90%) goes to party of slavery, was a successful black man and the thought they finally made it. Why do you suppose under his presidency the racial divide became so great?  BLM under obama, created for a reason. The hype of cops killing blacks and false narrative of Ferguson which directly led to what we are seeing now in the NFL all a part of it.

Can't see it? Yeah, you can. I have read where you acknowledged it.


----------



## Mac1958

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who thinks this way.  We're just not as angry and loud as you folks are.
> 
> What worries me is that you have to ask someone else what to do here.  Since I already know that my answer - communicate, listen, understand, cooperate - is not your cup of tea, I don't have any other ideas for you.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Initially I was appalled at this story concerning the NFL ( and said so) but after seeing that poll last night and thinking about the house divided analogy and then reading your thread this morning, Mac, I can clearly see that the right course of action is not to play the game because there are no winners and it is only drawing us nearer to our own destruction.  I appreciate your insightful thread, Mac.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much appreciated.  A few here don't agree with you, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe your thread serves as a timely warning to get out of the path of destruction and go to higher ground immediately.  The problem is, Mac, many people do not recognize the danger that we're in.  Neither did these people prior to a 3 wave Tsunami.  This video serves as analogy / lesson of what happens when people refuse to believe those who sound the alarm warning of danger ahead (because they can't see it at the time).  It's one of the most devastating videos I have ever seen and it reminds me somewhat of America (on a smaller scale) and the attitude of many I see here on this thread.  They won't believe it until it is too late.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if we don't see what we're doing to ourselves, or if we've just become so hateful and narcissistic that we somehow think our "side" can "win".  Or maybe nihilism is seeping in, and we're all so angry that we just to see it all burn.  If that's the case, I'd be curious to know what the root cause is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mac, I believe that you answered part of the equation when you mentioned "humility."  The other part of the equation (I believe) is this nation turning to God even as Nineveh did and repenting but I do not see that happening.  I believe it will run its course until the full judgment of God is poured out on this nation.  Sometimes that is what it takes.  150 comments on this thread and people are still insisting they are right rather than listening.  I do have faith in God that His judgments will not be a random event.  God is in full control and He sees the end from the beginning.  He's not late, just long suffering that none would perish.  What keeps a person from seeing what is so self evident concerning the state of our nation?  A hardened heart.  Obviously that is not the case with you and to that I say, Thank God.
Click to expand...

Ultimately this rests in our hands.  And as you can see from the responses from both ends, we're not terribly close.
.


----------



## NightFox

JoeB131 said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is even the "Exceptions" are treated like they are no big deal.
Click to expand...

They're treated like they are "no big deal" (by many) because the propaganda pushers that have a vested interest in characterizing them as "no big deal" are just as effective at distorting reality as the propaganda pushers that characterize the police departments as professional African American hunters.

Your viewpoint will depend on which propaganda outlet(s) you prefer and that preference is far too often determined based on which one(s) feed your confirmation bias, nobody wants to accept evidence or conclusions that don't feed that bias and the propaganda pushers are right there to spin up reasons why they shouldn't.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Moonglow said:


> The NFL players are doing what they feel is right, protesting how police act towards the citizens...The cops have decided to ignore complaints and so we have national protest...It's nothing new...We have had to protest their actions before and they need to get the message that just because they are law enforcement they do not get to act in any manner they so please..



I'm more of an opinion that the NFL players are acting like a bunch of spoiled brats throwing childish temper tantrums. Disrespecting the flag in no way protests the police or anything else.


----------



## MindWars

*There is a ton of news about what the current NFL protests mean, politically speaking. For the moment, I’m leaving that out. I want to take a different angle.*
Trump Goes to War with NFL: What Happened

--------------------------------------------------

We can assume the left will never understand what the true meaning of " INFOWAR" even means and how severely it is being used to play them.  Gawd you are real suckers.


----------



## Fang

MindWars said:


> *There is a ton of news about what the current NFL protests mean, politically speaking. For the moment, I’m leaving that out. I want to take a different angle.*
> Trump Goes to War with NFL: What Happened
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> We can assume the left will never understand what the true meaning of " INFOWAR" even means and how severely it is being used to play them.  Gawd you are real suckers.



The players are protesting to prove they have a right to protest. Not sure what else it would be about.


----------



## Toro

What happened was that he exacerbated the situation, caused even more players to kneel, and demonstrated once again that he is the most divisive President of the last 100 years.


----------



## MindWars




----------



## pullURpantsup

Is there honestly anything that black people haven't ruined?


----------



## K9Buck

Trump needs to get off this NFL crusade.  This country has far bigger issues.


----------



## toobfreak

Fang said:


> The players are protesting to prove they have a right to protest. Not sure what else it would be about.



But they DON'T have a right to protest.  It is a violation of NFL conduct rules that Goodell should have enforced 2 years ago.  If they want to protest social injustices, TAKE IT OUT ON THE STREET OUTSIDE THE GAME and quit disrespecting or blaming our Flag.  There is no room for politics in the game;  people go there to get AWAY from that crap!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

K9Buck said:


> Trump needs to get off this NFL crusade.  This country has far bigger issues.




that is WHY i have lost respect for him and am no longer a supporter.just like all presidents,he is only concerned about trival things instead of the real corruption going on in washington where the criminals run the whole country


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
Click to expand...

There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"? 

You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.


----------



## MindWars

LA RAM FAN said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs to get off this NFL crusade.  This country has far bigger issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is WHY i have lost respect for him and am no longer a supporter.just like all presidents,he is only concerned about trival things instead of the real corruption going on in washington where the criminals run the whole country
Click to expand...


he was only speaking for the people who know what they are doing is total disrespect for our Country and our Military.  He speaks what we as true American freedom lovers think and feel as well. 

He stand with US.


----------



## jon_berzerk

bodecea said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> now - why do i feel it's changing? because under obama you could not speak out against people doing this. you were railroaded, the social justice warriors went out in force and came after you and flooded your pages with their hate. but when advertisers get into this, it simply tells you where the money. that is going to drive so much of this.
> 
> now - in the aftermath of the weekend, we have:
> 
> Von Miller Ads Being Pulled After Anthem Protest
> will von miller still believe in the change he can effect by kneeling down after it costs him actual money? an NFL player has a limited lifespan and opportunity to pull in the big $$$. von miller is one of the best in the NFL to be sure but he just got taken down a peg. again, under obama no way would these ads be pulled.
> 
> NFL’s Sponsors Tiptoe Around Trump’s Latest Twitter Fight
> 
> before the advertisers would speak out loud and proud about the kneeling and support for minorities. now? ads being pulled, companies taking the "middle ground" to see what develops before it does in fact cost them $$$ to go one way or another. this in itself is a change.
> 
> the NFL is now losing sponsors.
> NFL broadcasts lose Viagra, Cialis as major advertisers
> 
> some were losing their ad revenue last year - so it had already began:
> This NFL Player Lost 2 Endorsement Deals for National Anthem Protests
> 
> to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his nappy ass into every social situation so i hate it also when trump does it. *this* is where the divide comes from as we see our "leaders" argue, fight and divide and demand THEIR way - we reflect that.
> 
> the NFL has a serious change to make. the question is - how much power do SJW's still have today? that "power" is shrinking but rest assured these people spending millions on advertising will be conducting a no holds barred surveys w/o any care of predetermination. they just do not want to waste money or turn a bigger fan base away.
> 
> i think by now we know who the bigger base is. just not as vocal until you get them good and pissed off and politicizing the NFL has done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should lose all sponsors i can drink coke over pepsi i can eat hardies instead of McDonalds
> 
> it is all quite simple really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they are sponsors too.
Click to expand...



then i can stop them too ya ninny


----------



## K9Buck

MindWars said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump needs to get off this NFL crusade.  This country has far bigger issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is WHY i have lost respect for him and am no longer a supporter.just like all presidents,he is only concerned about trival things instead of the real corruption going on in washington where the criminals run the whole country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was only speaking for the people who know what they are doing is total disrespect for our Country and our Military.  He speaks what we as true American freedom lovers think and feel as well.
> 
> He stand with US.
Click to expand...


Do you have Twitter?  Trump is all over the NFL.  It's time to move on.


----------



## bendog

jon_berzerk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> now - why do i feel it's changing? because under obama you could not speak out against people doing this. you were railroaded, the social justice warriors went out in force and came after you and flooded your pages with their hate. but when advertisers get into this, it simply tells you where the money. that is going to drive so much of this.
> 
> now - in the aftermath of the weekend, we have:
> 
> Von Miller Ads Being Pulled After Anthem Protest
> will von miller still believe in the change he can effect by kneeling down after it costs him actual money? an NFL player has a limited lifespan and opportunity to pull in the big $$$. von miller is one of the best in the NFL to be sure but he just got taken down a peg. again, under obama no way would these ads be pulled.
> 
> NFL’s Sponsors Tiptoe Around Trump’s Latest Twitter Fight
> 
> before the advertisers would speak out loud and proud about the kneeling and support for minorities. now? ads being pulled, companies taking the "middle ground" to see what develops before it does in fact cost them $$$ to go one way or another. this in itself is a change.
> 
> the NFL is now losing sponsors.
> NFL broadcasts lose Viagra, Cialis as major advertisers
> 
> some were losing their ad revenue last year - so it had already began:
> This NFL Player Lost 2 Endorsement Deals for National Anthem Protests
> 
> to be clear - i DO NOT think trump should have said a damn thing. i hated it when obama had to weigh his nappy ass into every social situation so i hate it also when trump does it. *this* is where the divide comes from as we see our "leaders" argue, fight and divide and demand THEIR way - we reflect that.
> 
> the NFL has a serious change to make. the question is - how much power do SJW's still have today? that "power" is shrinking but rest assured these people spending millions on advertising will be conducting a no holds barred surveys w/o any care of predetermination. they just do not want to waste money or turn a bigger fan base away.
> 
> i think by now we know who the bigger base is. just not as vocal until you get them good and pissed off and politicizing the NFL has done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they should lose all sponsors i can drink coke over pepsi i can eat hardies instead of McDonalds
> 
> it is all quite simple really
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they are sponsors too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then i can stop them too ya ninny
Click to expand...


When AmBev took over Budwieser against the Busch family wishes, didn't this thread lose meaning?   (-:


----------



## Votto

Art Rooney II: Our players’ intent was to avoid making a political statement

So now the Steeler high ups are trying to weasel out of this whole fiasco by saying that they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?  Really?  Is that why one of their players defied their decision by taking the field?

What a load of crap!  What am I missing here?

The Steelers have taken sides with the leftist moon bats.  Sorry Steeler conservatives, you know what you must now do.  Do your duty no matter how painful it may be.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose a world where black folks don't  fear the police is too big of an ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
Click to expand...


The reports show the disproportionality.
Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.

It's not just about police shootings. It's all police interaction.


----------



## Bonzi

I'm done with them
And the NFL

College games are better anyway


----------



## Votto

Here is what I'm not going to do, I'm not going to continue to be lectured by a bunch of liars that just took away my health care that I can no longer afford to try and convince me that the entire nation is racist after Obama has been elected for two terms

Got it?

Now that the Steeler nation has chosen sides with Nancy Pelosi and company, perhaps they can now apply for a tax exempt status like the DNC tool NAACP.

During half time maybe they can perform free abortions for the fans.


----------



## K9Buck

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway



Me too.


----------



## BluesLegend

Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?


----------



## Votto

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway



I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.

I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.


----------



## RDD_1210

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?



This was during the national anthem? Which fake news site told you that? 

This move Beckham pulled is bush-league but it was after a touchdown not during the anthem. 

I know facts don't matter, but at least pretend to care about getting your info correct.


----------



## Votto

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?



I heard that there is an NFL rule book somewhere that states players must stand at attention during the national anthem.

I reckon that the commissioner is like Obama in this regard.  He simply ignores the rules and laws that he does not like.


----------



## Issa

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway


They are more liberal because they are educated. Prepare for watching them kneel too. At this rate you will hate everyone on TV ...follow Donnie he will make you love lonely and grumpy.


----------



## RDD_1210

Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully. 

Cry some more, why don't ya?


----------



## Votto

Issa said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> They are more liberal because they are educated. Prepare for watching them kneel too. At this rate you will hate everyone on TV ...follow Donnie he will make you love lonely and grumpy.
Click to expand...


Dims don't need conservatives in government, whey would they be needed in sports?

It's not like it is our country anymore.


----------



## Issa

Votto said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
Click to expand...

Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. We will have a pinata of trump before each game.


----------



## BluesLegend

RDD_1210 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the national anthem? Which fake news site told you that?
> 
> This move Beckham pulled is bush-league but it was after a touchdown not during the anthem.
> 
> I know facts don't matter, but at least pretend to care about getting your info correct.
Click to expand...


This was an extension of the national anthem kneeling crap, come on.


----------



## MindWars

This is what they kneel for.


----------



## RDD_1210

BluesLegend said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was during the national anthem? Which fake news site told you that?
> 
> This move Beckham pulled is bush-league but it was after a touchdown not during the anthem.
> 
> I know facts don't matter, but at least pretend to care about getting your info correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was an extension of the national anthem kneeling crap, come on.
Click to expand...


LOL, says who? You? Do you even follow football? 

That player is Odell Beckham and he is very talented but very immature. His celebration has nothing to do with the kneeling. He even discussed his celebration after the game and not once indicated it was in any way linked to the protests. He's a showboat and immature. He was doing it to get a rise out of the rival fans in their stadium.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Votto said:


> Art Rooney II: Our players’ intent was to avoid making a political statement
> 
> So now the Steeler high ups are trying to weasel out of this whole fiasco by saying that they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?  Really?  Is that why one of their players defied their decision by taking the field?
> 
> What a load of crap!  What am I missing here?
> 
> The Steelers have taken sides with the leftist moon bats.  Sorry Steeler conservatives, you know what you must now do.  Do your duty no matter how painful it may be.
> 
> Enough is enough.


digging the hole deeper

--LOL

fck em


----------



## Rocko

Toro said:


> What happened was that he exacerbated the situation, caused even more players to kneel, and demonstrated once again that he is the most divisive President of the last 100 years.



Here's the thing. I get it that the players took exception to what Trump said, but to protest the national anthem because you don't like trump or don't like what he said is just stupid misdirected anger.


----------



## TheDude

ILMAO Steelers lost to the Bears.  Who'd have saw that coming, fucking losers.  Steelers once had the best franchise.  Now they suck X 2.  

I'm near done with the NFL anyhow. I place one bet weekly, but I don't watch any games until playoffs.


----------



## Mr.Blonde

RDD_1210 said:


> Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully.
> 
> Cry some more, why don't ya?



Are you allowed to protest at work?

Me either. I would be sent home without pay because my boss would say "people didn't come here to watch you protest they came here to eat"

People spend hundreds of dollars to go watch a football game not watch someone protest. If these players want to they can protest on their own time or better yet they have money go spend it making things better.

No it is cheaper not to spend any money and more time effective to force people after they spent their money to watch them protest.


----------



## RDD_1210

Mr.Blonde said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully.
> 
> Cry some more, why don't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you allowed to protest at work?
> 
> Me either. I would be sent home without pay because my boss would say "people didn't come here to watch you protest they came here to eat"
> 
> People spend hundreds of dollars to go watch a football game not watch someone protest. If these players want to they can protest on their own time or better yet they have money go spend it making things better.
> 
> No it is cheaper not to spend any money and more time effective to force people after they spent their money to watch them protest.
Click to expand...


Do you have to stand for the national anthem at your work? Neither do I. 

Other than that, great insight, really.


----------



## pullURpantsup

Fang said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a ton of news about what the current NFL protests mean, politically speaking. For the moment, I’m leaving that out. I want to take a different angle.*
> Trump Goes to War with NFL: What Happened
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> We can assume the left will never understand what the true meaning of " INFOWAR" even means and how severely it is being used to play them.  Gawd you are real suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The players are protesting to prove they have a right to protest. Not sure what else it would be about.
Click to expand...

Players have a right to protest ON THEIR OWN TIME!  Show up at your job sometime and take a knee, see how long you last.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rocko said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was that he exacerbated the situation, caused even more players to kneel, and demonstrated once again that he is the most divisive President of the last 100 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing. I get it that the players took exception to what Trump said, but to protest the national anthem because you don't like trump or don't like what he said is just stupid misdirected anger.
Click to expand...


except they were doing it last year BEFORE  he became president.lol.

oh and you really really need to stop being  coward and stop living in denial that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted by the cheatriots,that they have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and are just as much frauds and cheaters as lance armstrong and barry bonds coming up with flimsy excuse after excuse that they have done no worse than other pro players.


you REALLY disgrace your hero jim kelly in the process by ignoring how he has called out shady brady.pathetic.


----------



## G.T.




----------



## LA RAM FAN

pullURpantsup said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a ton of news about what the current NFL protests mean, politically speaking. For the moment, I’m leaving that out. I want to take a different angle.*
> Trump Goes to War with NFL: What Happened
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> We can assume the left will never understand what the true meaning of " INFOWAR" even means and how severely it is being used to play them.  Gawd you are real suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The players are protesting to prove they have a right to protest. Not sure what else it would be about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Players have a right to protest ON THEIR OWN TIME!  Show up at your job sometime and take a knee, see how long you last.
Click to expand...


except the NFL is a corrupt cartel as corrupt as our government is and needs to be aboloished so with all these patriotic players taking a stand against them,the NFL probably wont be around much longer.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway


Alabama, and the few teams that have ever beaten them, makes the NFL look like a minor league.


----------



## Cellblock2429

RDD_1210 said:


> Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully.
> 
> Cry some more, why don't ya?


/----/ "Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully. "
Nothing peaceful about Progs. 
SEIU Attack Black Tea Party Patriot & Tampa Town DNC Slaps Man


----------



## NLT

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway


wont be long before the colleges are doing it to.


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Art Rooney II: Our players’ intent was to avoid making a political statement
> 
> So now the Steeler high ups are trying to weasel out of this whole fiasco by saying that they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?  Really?  Is that why one of their players defied their decision by taking the field?
> 
> What a load of crap!  What am I missing here?
> 
> The Steelers have taken sides with the leftist moon bats.  Sorry Steeler conservatives, you know what you must now do.  Do your duty no matter how painful it may be.
> 
> Enough is enough.



There is no "left" or "right" in basic First Amendment rights.  Unless you want to count the fascism that tries to dictate personal behavior postures.

There is though, arguably, a wimpout factor in staying in the locker room to avoid the spectacle, you have a point ---- although until 8 years ago ALL teams regularly stayed in the locker room during the NA.  That's a recent devolution and has much to do with the Pentagon pimping patriotism with your tax dollars.

Oh but that was OK, right?


----------



## Dalia

We can hope that the others athletes do not follow those loosers of NFL players and act the same way.


----------



## Votto

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?




I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.

But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.

Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.

Amazing.


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, in a world where black folks are constantly being told they should be afraid of police and police are constantly being told they should be afraid of black folks it is.
> 
> The inevitable result of constantly selling the masses on the idea that the exception is the rule is that the masses eventually buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reports show the disproportionality.
> Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.
Click to expand...

Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?


----------



## Votto

NLT said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> wont be long before the colleges are doing it to.
Click to expand...


What about the baseball players?

They must all be a bunch of racists or uncle toms.


----------



## Votto

RDD_1210 said:


> Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully.
> 
> Cry some more, why don't ya?



Funny, isn't it?

Now what I will roll on the ground laughing at are empty NFL stadiums around the country.  Don't you think that will be funny as well?


----------



## NLT

Votto said:


> wont be long before the colleges are doing it to.



What about the baseball players?

They must all be a bunch of racists or uncle toms.[/QUOTE]
All ready happened







A’s Bruce Maxwell first MLB player to kneel for anthem


----------



## Pogo

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?




*BULLSHIT*.
That's a player inappropriately celebrating (read: trolling) a touchdown DURING A GAME, has nothing to do with a national anthem.  He got fined for it.

Interesting that you have to completely make shit up to try to validate your bullshit position.  Fucking *liar*.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Here is a quote from Ramon:


> “I was kind of pissed at how people reacted to it,” said Foster. “In a sense, that we didn’t ask for that.



In every sense you *DID *ask for that.  Your *political *actions on a football field *caused *the reaction.   If you are too dumb to realize that fact, then you had better stick to sports.  You are to stupid to do anything else but chase a ball around in the grass...


----------



## LoneLaugher

Votto said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
Click to expand...


Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BULLSHIT*.
> That's a player inappropriately celebrating (read: trolling) a touchdown DURING A GAME, has nothing to do with a national anthem.  He got fined for it.
> 
> Interesting that you have to completely make shit up to try to validate your bullshit position.  Fucking *liar*.
Click to expand...


More like dog shit....at least, I think he was imitating a dog.

Had he put fingers on his head and charged one of the cheer leaders I would agree to the bullshit theory.


----------



## Votto

LoneLaugher said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
Click to expand...


What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Votto said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
Click to expand...


The timing. When in the game did this jerkoff pretend to pee on the field?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Issa said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
Click to expand...

*We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*

Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.


----------



## Votto

LoneLaugher said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The timing. When in the game did this jerkoff pretend to pee on the field?
Click to expand...


During potty time?


----------



## LoneLaugher

Votto said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The timing. When in the game did this jerkoff pretend to pee on the field?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> During potty time?
Click to expand...


Still gonna pass on the lie?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Votto said:


> Art Rooney II: Our players’ intent was to avoid making a political statement
> 
> So now the Steeler high ups are trying to weasel out of this whole fiasco by saying that they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?  Really?  Is that why one of their players defied their decision by taking the field?
> 
> What a load of crap!  What am I missing here?
> 
> The Steelers have taken sides with the leftist moon bats.  Sorry Steeler conservatives, you know what you must now do.  Do your duty no matter how painful it may be.
> 
> Enough is enough.



 They had opened up a door that cannot be closed. A lot of fans had burned up their seasonal tickets and memorabilia. That was a wrong move that they had done. They should of had looked at what had happened to Colin K. Eventhough that I believed that Colin K. knelt because Soros probably had threaten to reopened his rape case that was probably was paid by the NFL to have it closed in the first place. A lot of ball players get set up so easily, because they all thinks with their peckers.


*Army Black Knights Football Tickets Army Football Tickets | 2017 Army Black Knights Tickets*


----------



## The Irish Ram

Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.  < that you wouldn't be receiving anywhere else but this country.  
You should be on your knees *thanking *this country for your opportunity to thrive here.


----------



## mudwhistle

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?


A dog pissing on America.


----------



## whitehall

Every day it becomes more evident that the left's version of reality is not only skewed and upside down but it is border line psychotic. What if the football players were down on one knee saying a prayer? They would be maligned and ridiculed and even hauled off the field in handcuffs but when they kneel to disrespect the Flag and the National Anthem and everything America stands for the crazy left applauds.


----------



## Pogo

The Irish Ram said:


> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.



The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.

So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.

Oh but we can't talk about that, right?

Having it both ways -- priceless.


----------



## mudwhistle

BTW, O'Dell Beckham seems to have mysoganistic tendencies.

Odell Beckham Kindly Doesn't Care About Lena Dunham


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
Click to expand...


Are you fucking illiterate?

Once again what was posted was and I quote:

"Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog *during the national anthem*."

Dumbass.

It's beyond my comprehension that anyone is willing to go on the internets and pretend to be this degree of fuckin' stoopid.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

People often do the opposite of what you tell them to.


----------



## Bonzi

Issa said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> They are more liberal because they are educated. Prepare for watching them kneel too. At this rate you will hate everyone on TV ...follow Donnie he will make you love lonely and grumpy.
Click to expand...

I don't follow anyone per se, but don't bite the hand that feeds you and if you have something to say, say it


----------



## WEATHER53

This will soon cause dissention within the locker room between the fantasy offendeds  and those rooted in reality. When teammates start getting into it THEN the owner will make changes


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

BluesLegend said:


> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?



How lovely.


----------



## WEATHER53

it was however after a TD but does show the general mentality of those who are "protesting"


----------



## Dalia

CNN wants to make sure it's Trump's fault when will they leave him alone?
The whole world is watching this channel that is against Trump it is doing your President a lot of harm and at the same time to your country


----------



## Votto

Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.

What will you now do about it if anything?


----------



## G.T.

Votto said:


> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?


----------



## The Irish Ram

The anthem is not a political statement, it is a patriotic statement.  So is the flag.  `Maybe this will help you see what is lacking in our well paid, over indulged, ball players:


----------



## easyt65

Big Ben, their QB, has now come out and said the team should have been out on the field.

...

_'they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?'_

BTW, doing NOTHING, especially _making the choice_ to stay in the locker room, IS taking a stance...


----------



## jc456

Issa said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> They are more liberal because they are educated. Prepare for watching them kneel too. At this rate you will hate everyone on TV ...follow Donnie he will make you love lonely and grumpy.
Click to expand...

not if they wish to play in the nfl.  funny how it ties them together.


----------



## jc456

The Irish Ram said:


> The anthem is not a political statement, it is a patriotic statement.  So is the flag.  `Maybe this will help you see what is lacking in our well paid, over indulgent, ball players:


those guys look proud.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or constantly experiencing it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reports show the disproportionality.
> Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
Click to expand...


Yes, the DOJ is lying and they should list 12 million arrests so you can count them. 
 Why don't you do that and report your findings?


----------



## The Irish Ram

jc456 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> The anthem is not a political statement, it is a patriotic statement.  So is the flag.  `Maybe this will help you see what is lacking in our well paid, over indulgent, ball players:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those guys look proud.
Click to expand...


^ And there you have it. The shot across the bow.  jc is 100% correct.


----------



## bendog

The DOJ statistics do show disproportionality, and imo discrimination in society.  However, the stats do not show some evil intent on cops as a whole.  But, I'm sure you already know that.  My post is more to nightfox.


----------



## Freewill

easyt65 said:


> Big Ben, their QB, has now come out and said the team should have been out on the field.
> 
> ...
> 
> _'they did not take the field so as not to take a political stance?'_
> 
> BTW, doing NOTHING, especially _making the choice_ to stay in the locker room, IS taking a stance...


He should have kept his mouth shut.  They hid in the tunnel like little girls and now he is trying to weasel out of it.  Sounds like his story about a girl and a rest room.


----------



## Mac1958

Just for the record...... the thread is about the big picture, not individual issues....

That's why I said this NFL stuff is "just another symptom".


.


----------



## Borillar

Votto said:


> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?


Huh? Trump is president. Repugs hold majorities in House and Senate. The USSC is majority repug. Talk radio is mostly Reich wing. Education system depends on where you are. If you don't like the protests, change the channel or do like I do and tune in after the game begins. Then you will avoid the unpleasantness without the need to rush to your nearest right wing empathy tent.


----------



## LoneLaugher

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?



Who did what?


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing nobody is doing that. Why are you pretending they are? Go on, specifically describe how the flag is being disrespected. Lay out to us, in detail, exactly what every human must do to "respect the flag", and explain why that's the case.
> 
> Your masters are furious with Trump and the Trumpflakes now. The media was trying to bury the issue of racist police brutality, because it's one of the tools conservatism uses to hold power, and the national media is very, very conservative. Everything was quieting down, then Trump pushed it front and center again.
> 
> Again, that's why we thank Trump and you for your help here.
Click to expand...


You are off the rail nuts! I have only one master and so seem to not know who that is. The media is also not burying the issue, they seem to have embraced the issue. 

Your idea that the media is all conservative is bunk! Prove that they are.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

LoneLaugher said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
Click to expand...


Took a knee or picked their nose or something.


----------



## WEATHER53

Dissections within teams is starting up and this is when efforts to shut down the fakery will begin


----------



## Votto

Borillar said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Trump is president. Repugs hold majorities in House and Senate. The USSC is majority repug. Talk radio is mostly Reich wing. Education system depends on where you are. If you don't like the protests, change the channel or do like I do and tune in after the game begins. Then you will avoid the unpleasantness without the need to rush to your nearest right wing empathy tent.
Click to expand...


Americans elected Trump and the GOP for two things, a wall and repeal of Obamacare.

Neither will happen.

Conservatives are left with a Supreme court justice that will probably turn out like Roberts, a GOP activist judge that single handedly rewrites Obamacare to make it half way Constitutional so that it can remain a law.

Conservaitives also have a myriad of Executive orders struck down by the liberal courts.  They are waiting to overrule him on other things.

No, conservatives are not welcome in government nor are they welcome at Steeler stadium.

Go screw yourselves conservatives.

At the end of the day, a single payer socialized health care system awaits you in 2020.


----------



## LoneLaugher

QuickHitCurepon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
Click to expand...


You want to know what they (liberals?) would do if soldiers in uniform took a knee during the anthem?


----------



## Votto

LoneLaugher said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know what they (liberals?) would do if soldiers in uniform took a knee during the anthem?
Click to expand...


Now that gays are allowed in they might get on their knees.


----------



## WEATHER53

Used to be men of Steel now men of Feel


----------



## Borillar

Votto said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Trump is president. Repugs hold majorities in House and Senate. The USSC is majority repug. Talk radio is mostly Reich wing. Education system depends on where you are. If you don't like the protests, change the channel or do like I do and tune in after the game begins. Then you will avoid the unpleasantness without the need to rush to your nearest right wing empathy tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans elected Trump and the GOP for two things, a wall and repeal of Obamacare.
> 
> Neither will happen.
> 
> Conservatives are left with a Supreme court justice that will probably turn out like Roberts, a GOP activist judge that single handedly rewrites Obamacare to make it half way Constitutional so that it can remain a law.
> 
> Conservaitives also have a myriad of Executive orders struck down by the liberal courts.  They are waiting to overrule him on other things.
> 
> No, conservatives are not welcome in government nor are they welcome at Steeler stadium.
> 
> Go screw yourselves conservatives.
> 
> At the end of the day, a single payer socialized health care system awaits you in 2020.
Click to expand...

There there... 

There's still NASCAR and hockey.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

LoneLaugher said:


> You want to know what they (liberals?) would do if soldiers in uniform took a knee during the anthem?



Firing squad?


----------



## Votto

Borillar said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Trump is president. Repugs hold majorities in House and Senate. The USSC is majority repug. Talk radio is mostly Reich wing. Education system depends on where you are. If you don't like the protests, change the channel or do like I do and tune in after the game begins. Then you will avoid the unpleasantness without the need to rush to your nearest right wing empathy tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans elected Trump and the GOP for two things, a wall and repeal of Obamacare.
> 
> Neither will happen.
> 
> Conservatives are left with a Supreme court justice that will probably turn out like Roberts, a GOP activist judge that single handedly rewrites Obamacare to make it half way Constitutional so that it can remain a law.
> 
> Conservaitives also have a myriad of Executive orders struck down by the liberal courts.  They are waiting to overrule him on other things.
> 
> No, conservatives are not welcome in government nor are they welcome at Steeler stadium.
> 
> Go screw yourselves conservatives.
> 
> At the end of the day, a single payer socialized health care system awaits you in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There there...
> 
> There's still NASCAR and hockey.
Click to expand...


Can't wait till you Progs legalize drugs, then people are sure never to wake up.


----------



## LoneLaugher

QuickHitCurepon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know what they (liberals?) would do if soldiers in uniform took a knee during the anthem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firing squad?
Click to expand...


Applaud?


----------



## WEATHER53

Taking a knee is generally a sign of submission so are they surrendering to the fact that they are a bunch of dummies?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Lone Steelers Player Who Stood During the National Anthem: 'I Feel Embarrassed'


 But the team had made him feel stupid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bonzi said:


> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway


That's laughable. Colleges are infested with the bullshit you claim to be protesting about the NFL.
Remember just a year or two ago when Mizzou football players refused to play until the President was fired. They took the BLM football & ran with it.

FUCK college sports.


----------



## flacaltenn

*Again -- we need to condense down today's NFL threads. Discussion ends up substantially the same and it's just BARELY political anyways.. Five threads merged. All from today. The separate discussions will sort themselves out in a couple hours. Be patient..  *


----------



## jc456

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the 1st Amendment, it only mentions Congress righting laws.  Since they have not limited their speech by law, why can't their employer limit their speech?
> 
> You libs just don't get it.
> 
> As libs often say when conservatives complain about free speech issues, you have freedom of speech, but you do not have freedom from consequences of that speech.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  *
> 
> I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same argument is used by those who oppose public prayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't oppose public prayer.  There are quite a few places where it occurs, and I am fine with that.  However...............public schools should not require students to observe a prayer time during school, because not everyone who goes to public school is the same religion, or even religious at all.
Click to expand...

I believe there was a head coach at a high school fired for taking a knee at midfield everyday.  the hypocrites are proud of themselves today. when is n't free speech free speech. LOL

Bremerton High School football coach Joe Kennedy fired for praying after games loses appeal

"SEATTLE — A Washington state high school football coach took advantage of his position when he prayed on the field after games, and he’s not entitled to immediately get his job back, a federal appeals court said Wednesday.

The three-judge panel of the 9th U.S. District Court of Appeals unanimously held that Bremerton High coach Joe Kennedy’s prayers did not constitute protected free speech because he was acting as a public employee, not a private citizen, when he conducted them."


----------



## BluesLegend

Pogo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BULLSHIT*.
> That's a player inappropriately celebrating (read: trolling) a touchdown DURING A GAME, has nothing to do with a national anthem.  He got fined for it.
> 
> Interesting that you have to completely make shit up to try to validate your bullshit position.  Fucking *liar*.
Click to expand...


Tillman says you are wrong, Tillman said it was a Trump protest.


----------



## BluesLegend

Votto said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
Click to expand...


The liberals had a category 10 meltdown over that photo. Media outlets are reporting that Tillman himself said it was a Trump protest which has them foaming at the mouth.


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing a bit of evidence that supports my point, characterizing the exception as if it were the rule. The only things that happen "constantly" are police officers responding to reported incidents, the vast majority of which are handled in a professional manner and African Americans "constantly" conducting themselves in a law abiding manner without infringement upon the life, liberty and property of others.
> 
> If you're interested in solving the problem, treat the exceptions on a case by case basis and draw conclusions about each based on the unvarnished evidence from a holistic standpoint while disregarding what the propaganda pumpers carefully cherry pick, filter and mangle pursuant to serving their own agendas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reports show the disproportionality.
> Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the DOJ is lying and they should list 12 million arrests so you can count them.
> Why don't you do that and report your findings?
Click to expand...

Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?

.. and I never even implied the "DOJ is lying", that's a complete fabrication on your part, what I'm asking is how many abusive cases did the sources you cited report? after all if your exception is the rule assertion is accurate it should be a statistically significant percentage of the whole, right?



> Why don't you do that and report your findings?


LOL, You want me to attempt to prove your argument for you? Apparently you've figured out that your "exception is the rule" argument is patently ridiculous and that attempting to support it on the basis of reason and evidence is an impossible task either that or you're most intellectually lazy person on the Internet.


----------



## jc456

jc456 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in freedom of expression for all.  The more the merrier.  Let's hear it and discuss it.
> 
> You and the Regressive Left don't.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most people here aren't objection to the freedom to express oneself , but rather WHEN they are doing it. People who pay to watch a game shouldn't be subjected to this - they are like a captive audience and it isn't what they paid to see.  The players that do this are abusing their position and their audience, imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A "captive audience"?  Really?  You mean to tell me that 30 seconds to a minute of someone kneeling during the anthem is going to have an effect on the game or how people feel about it?  *
> 
> I don't watch the games to see the protests, I watch them to see the players play football.  Besides, during the opening festivities, I'm either watching something else or raiding the 'fridge for some game snacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same argument is used by those who oppose public prayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't oppose public prayer.  There are quite a few places where it occurs, and I am fine with that.  However...............public schools should not require students to observe a prayer time during school, because not everyone who goes to public school is the same religion, or even religious at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe there was a head coach at a high school fired for taking a knee at midfield everyday.  the hypocrites are proud of themselves today. when is n't free speech free speech. LOL
> 
> Bremerton High School football coach Joe Kennedy fired for praying after games loses appeal
> 
> "SEATTLE — A Washington state high school football coach took advantage of his position when he prayed on the field after games, and he’s not entitled to immediately get his job back, a federal appeals court said Wednesday.
> 
> The three-judge panel of the 9th U.S. District Court of Appeals unanimously held that Bremerton High coach Joe Kennedy’s prayers did not constitute protected free speech because he was acting as a public employee, not a private citizen, when he conducted them."
Click to expand...

the precedence has been set right here.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

NightFox said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more the rule than you care to know or believe.
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> What the Justice Department’s decades-long pursuit of abusive police departments has actually achieved
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reports show the disproportionality.
> Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the DOJ is lying and they should list 12 million arrests so you can count them.
> Why don't you do that and report your findings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
> 
> .. and I never even implied the "DOJ is lying", that's a complete fabrication on your part, what I'm asking is how many abusive cases did the sources you cited report? after all if your exception is the rule assertion is accurate it should be a statistically significant percentage of the whole, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you do that and report your findings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, You want me to attempt to prove your argument for you? Apparently you've figured out that your "exception is the rule" argument is patently ridiculous and that attempting to support it on the basis of reason and evidence is an impossible task either that or you're most intellectually lazy person on the Internet.
Click to expand...


The links I provided are clear on the matter.
There is also links to the DOJ report in pdf form. Stop playing the obtuse asshole and read them.

The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report

From the link:


----------



## jc456

Papageorgio said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
Click to expand...

why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.


----------



## ABikerSailor

QuickHitCurepon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
Click to expand...


If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.

Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate. 

And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.

I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.


----------



## Pogo

ABikerSailor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
Click to expand...


Oh no, not when it's inconvenient.  That's different.  Here I thought they were against government overspending taxes too, but nary a whimper about the the Pentagon pimping for fake-patriotism charades in sports that started all this, with taxpayer money.

It's the height of irony that the Orangeman wants to play the role of "patriot" after sitting out Vietnam with "bone spurs" (can't remember which foot) so he could wage his own "personal Vietnam" in New York sex clubs.

"Do as I crow, not as I go".


----------



## Pogo

BluesLegend said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals had a category 10 meltdown over that photo. Media outlets are reporting that Tillman himself said it was a Trump protest which has them foaming at the mouth.
Click to expand...


You already disqualified yourself as a fucking liar when you tried to tie it to the national anthem and got busted for it.

How the fuck would a dog pissing refer to Rump?  What, his golden showers thing? 

Looks more like a yoga posture actually.  Except he's gotta straighten that knee.  Good stretch for the hammy.


----------



## dudmuck

ABikerSailor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
Click to expand...

Its really not about government, this Trump-NFL spat goes back decades.  Back in the 80's Trump tried to own football teams but they saw him as a scumbag huckster.


----------



## ABikerSailor

dudmuck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really not about government, this Trump-NFL spat goes back decades.  Back in the 80's Trump tried to own football teams but they saw him as a scumbag huckster.
Click to expand...


Actually, it DID become about the government when Trump told the NFL what to do as president.  Trump needs to realize that he's not a private citizen anymore and his words carry weight.


----------



## Rocko

ABikerSailor said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really not about government, this Trump-NFL spat goes back decades.  Back in the 80's Trump tried to own football teams but they saw him as a scumbag huckster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it DID become about the government when Trump told the NFL what to do as president.  Trump needs to realize that he's not a private citizen anymore and his words carry weight.
Click to expand...


What are you trying to pull? He didn't tell them what to do. Gtfoh


----------



## Freewill

ABikerSailor said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine what they would do to our soldiers who did this in uniform when the anthem is played?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
Click to expand...

He did not say they needed to fire them, he said wouldn't it be great if they did.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Rocko said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really not about government, this Trump-NFL spat goes back decades.  Back in the 80's Trump tried to own football teams but they saw him as a scumbag huckster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it DID become about the government when Trump told the NFL what to do as president.  Trump needs to realize that he's not a private citizen anymore and his words carry weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you trying to pull? He didn't tell them what to do. Gtfoh
Click to expand...


Trump: NFL owners should fire players who protest - CNNPolitics

*Trump said NFL owners should respond to the players by saying, "Get that son of a bitch off the field right now, he's fired. He's fired!"*


----------



## Rocko

ABikerSailor said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a knee or picked their nose or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone in the military took a knee while in uniform and in formation, they would be taken to CO's mast.  But, you can't compare the military to what civilians are allowed to do because you lose about half of your rights when you join.
> 
> Shoot...............we were forbidden from wearing our uniforms to a political rally that supported a particular candidate, because that could be interpreted by some as my particular service being in support of that candidate.
> 
> And, a quick question for you conservatives..................Trump is the president, meaning he's the leader of the government.  The NFL is a private owned business.  Trump told the NFL that they needed to fire anyone who took a knee during the anthem.
> 
> I thought conservatives were against the government telling private businesses what they can or can't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its really not about government, this Trump-NFL spat goes back decades.  Back in the 80's Trump tried to own football teams but they saw him as a scumbag huckster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it DID become about the government when Trump told the NFL what to do as president.  Trump needs to realize that he's not a private citizen anymore and his words carry weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you trying to pull? He didn't tell them what to do. Gtfoh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump: NFL owners should fire players who protest - CNNPolitics
> 
> *Trump said NFL owners should respond to the players by saying, "Get that son of a bitch off the field right now, he's fired. He's fired!"*
Click to expand...


So what? He's giving his opinion that they should be fired. He's not telling anyone what to do. And I think you understand that.


----------



## BluesLegend

Pogo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an NFL player pretending to piss like a dog during the national anthem. Now who are you going to side with Trump who's defending America or this asshole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when Tim Teebow kneeled down to pray.  The media went nuts and said how divisive he was.
> 
> But I guess pretending to be a dog pooping during the national anthem is high caliber social justice.
> 
> Of all the infidels to decapitate, he escapes.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you perpetuating a lie? Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie is that?  Is the picture photo shopped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals had a category 10 meltdown over that photo. Media outlets are reporting that Tillman himself said it was a Trump protest which has them foaming at the mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already disqualified yourself as a fucking liar when you tried to tie it to the national anthem and got busted for it.
> 
> How the fuck would a dog pissing refer to Rump?  What, his golden showers thing?
> 
> Looks more like a yoga posture actually.  Except he's gotta straighten that knee.  Good stretch for the hammy.
Click to expand...


Calm down before your forehead bursts open.


----------



## Borillar

jc456 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
Click to expand...

They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.


----------



## Freewill

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
Click to expand...

So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.


----------



## Borillar

Freewill said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
Click to expand...

I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.


----------



## jc456

Borillar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
Click to expand...

what did he exactly do?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.


----------



## jc456

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
Click to expand...

why, we can use our free speech rights as well. he can get fked.  see how that works?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
Click to expand...


You go right ahead.  I'm not stupid.


----------



## my2¢

For years I've been boycotting every network show which isn't preceded by the national anthem.


----------



## Borillar

jc456 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did he exactly do?
Click to expand...

He forced the owners of lucrative businesses to take a stand that would be sure to piss off lots of people no matter which way they went. This will result in decreased popularity, sales, and income to these billionaire owners who supported Trump. If Trump would have just kept his big mouth shut, these protests would have remained small and marginalized. Now the whole focus is on the protests and not the games. That's what Trump did to the owners.


----------



## dudmuck




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dudmuck said:


>



Read the flag code dumbass!

Also, this picture was cherry-picked.  He put his hand over his heart.


----------



## Freewill

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did he exactly do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He forced the owners of lucrative businesses to take a stand that would be sure to piss off lots of people no matter which way they went. This will result in decreased popularity, sales, and income to these billionaire owners who supported Trump. If Trump would have just kept his big mouth shut, these protests would have remained small and marginalized. Now the whole focus is on the protests and not the games. That's what Trump did to the owners.
Click to expand...

Trump revealed them for what they are, money greedy bastards (the owners).  The protest was small until Trump told the owners what they should do and there is nothing rich folks hate more then that.  It is all  now about the money, not country, not social injustice and certainly not about blacks being shot by cops.


----------



## Freewill

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
Click to expand...

Your cartoon is BS.  You don't have to show respect and stand, you have the right in this country to be a dick and sit.  As I have the right to call you a dick for doing so.


----------



## Desperado

Siete said:


> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's


Once again Trump is Correct


----------



## Borillar

Freewill said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did he exactly do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He forced the owners of lucrative businesses to take a stand that would be sure to piss off lots of people no matter which way they went. This will result in decreased popularity, sales, and income to these billionaire owners who supported Trump. If Trump would have just kept his big mouth shut, these protests would have remained small and marginalized. Now the whole focus is on the protests and not the games. That's what Trump did to the owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump revealed them for what they are, money greedy bastards (the owners).  The protest was small until Trump told the owners what they should do and there is nothing rich folks hate more then that.  It is all  now about the money, not country, not social injustice and certainly not about blacks being shot by cops.
Click to expand...

For businessmen, it's always about the money. Trump just cost them a bundle.


----------



## Billo_Really

007 said:


> No, we are a republic, period.


You are a dumbass, period.

This country is run by a corporate oligarchy.  The government represents them, not us.  Thanks to Citizens United, we don't mean shit anymore.




007 said:


> There's no worse propaganda outlets spewing lies, hate, vitriol and division than the democrat propaganda machine.


You got a lot of gall to talk about the hatred of others they way you fuckers have treated Hillary, Obama, Bill Clinton, etc.  You use the word 'liberal' in the same vein as the f-word.  There is no bigger propaganda machines on the planet than Fox News and Pumpkin-head.  And speaking of vitriol, blacks can't even protest racial inequality without you fuckers getting all butt hurt about it.

But what really gets me going, is that stupid, home schooled, pieces of shit like yourself, think they can contribute to this country's politics.


----------



## Freewill

Borillar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did he exactly do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He forced the owners of lucrative businesses to take a stand that would be sure to piss off lots of people no matter which way they went. This will result in decreased popularity, sales, and income to these billionaire owners who supported Trump. If Trump would have just kept his big mouth shut, these protests would have remained small and marginalized. Now the whole focus is on the protests and not the games. That's what Trump did to the owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump revealed them for what they are, money greedy bastards (the owners).  The protest was small until Trump told the owners what they should do and there is nothing rich folks hate more then that.  It is all  now about the money, not country, not social injustice and certainly not about blacks being shot by cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For businessmen, it's always about the money. Trump just cost them a bundle.
Click to expand...

  No, they cost themselves a bundle and I could not be more pleased.


----------



## Issa

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
Click to expand...

 Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
 Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.


----------



## Billo_Really

You fuckers want the Star Spangled Banner?  Okay, I'll give you the Star Spangled Banner.  I want everyone to stand up and put their hand over their heart.


----------



## WEATHER53

Trump told the truth, stated the facts, NFL wants to delicately cater to the feelings fantasy that cops are out to get minority youth


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
Click to expand...


Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US. 

So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
Click to expand...

Where do you live?
Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.

There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .

Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Well, now I see what is going on... It sort of had surprised me when coaches are participating in something that will destroy revenue for the organization. And Colin K. coming back to play.  And now a group of basketball coaches are being investigated for fixing games. I betcha that there are going to be a lot of coaches taking a knee. The Establishment are showing coaches that they mean serious business. If they do not take a knee, that they will bring out dirty laundry about the organizations. I already known that some of these games were being fixed.  It is all about the money.I guess everybody needs to stay away from these sports, and get off into fishing, bowling, pool, car racing and golfing.  Wow! Jeff Session cannot find any evidence on Hillary, but the DOJ all of a sudden can produced evidence overnight on a few coaches.
 Well, I guess everything is not working in Pres.Trump favor.


*The Department of Justice is soon to announce more about a corruption investigation into college basketball.*
The FBI is investigating and charging college basketball coaches for bribing players - SBNation.com

President Trump To NY Times: I Never Would've Hired Sessions If I Knew He'd Recuse Himself


----------



## LeftofLeft

rightwinger said:


> Credit Trump for the increase in players protesting the National Anthem



Blame Trump for a quip on how he felt. It was a Trump opinion; he was not creating policy or threatening owners to fire players who knelt. The players chose to react to a Trump remark on such a magnitude that you now have many of the fans turning their backs on the NFL as a whole. You people will blame Trump for taking down the NFL which would be ironic to watch given that he really did try to take down the NFL 30 years ago in a lawsuit and here you people will give him credit over one statement.


----------



## RDD_1210

Votto said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the snowflakes crying about some people protesting peacefully.
> 
> Cry some more, why don't ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, isn't it?
> 
> Now what I will roll on the ground laughing at are empty NFL stadiums around the country.  Don't you think that will be funny as well?
Click to expand...


When they aren't empty will you admit you were wrong and just a whiny bitch?


----------



## NightFox

Hutch Starskey said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 12 million arrests conducted by the more than 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. every year , how many of them result in fatalities or even significant injury to African Americans? How many are cited in your "reports"?
> 
> You're attempting to pick cherries in yet another sales pitch for the exception being the rule, sorry but I'm not a buyer of that product at any price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reports show the disproportionality.
> Your unwillingness to see it in no way diminishes the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the DOJ is lying and they should list 12 million arrests so you can count them.
> Why don't you do that and report your findings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?
> 
> .. and I never even implied the "DOJ is lying", that's a complete fabrication on your part, what I'm asking is how many abusive cases did the sources you cited report? after all if your exception is the rule assertion is accurate it should be a statistically significant percentage of the whole, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you do that and report your findings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, You want me to attempt to prove your argument for you? Apparently you've figured out that your "exception is the rule" argument is patently ridiculous and that attempting to support it on the basis of reason and evidence is an impossible task either that or you're most intellectually lazy person on the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The links I provided are clear on the matter.
> There is also links to the DOJ report in pdf form. Stop playing the obtuse asshole and read them.
> 
> The 12 key highlights from the DOJ’s scathing Ferguson report
> 
> From the link:
> View attachment 151486
Click to expand...


LOL, you're citing a report that's based on an investigation of ONE police department out of the over 17, 000 departments in the United States and you think that supports your "exception is the rule" argument? and you accuse me of being obtuse?

What sort of drugs have you been taking? I assume it's drugs because you cannot possibly be as ignorant as you are making yourself out to appear.


*Once again, how many cases out of the over 12,000,000 annual arrests by the over 17,000 Police Departments in the U.S. are cited?*


----------



## Aletheia4u

dudmuck said:


>


 But were they playing our national anthem at the time, or were they playing Mexico's national anthem? But by the colors in the background, looks like the colors of the Mexican's flag or Iraq's. Pres.Trump did not even bowed down to the Saudi's. The only way the Saudis has gotten him to bend over. The prince has put a necklace around his neck. The only reason why he doesn't respect their flags? They do not have the freedom that we have.


















Saudi Arabia will allow women to drive cars


----------



## BrokeLoser

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.



*"In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero"*
Hahaha....funny shit!
But you're right...Kaepernick is a hero to filthy un-Americans including but not limited to ghetto trash, gangsters, welfare kings and queens, baby mamas, baby daddy's, whack-jobs, pole puffers and general piece of shits....Nobody legitimate stands with that filthy Middle Eastern Negro*.*


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.
> 
> So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.
> 
> Oh but we can't talk about that, right?
> 
> Having it both ways -- priceless.
Click to expand...

*Once These Juiced-Up Apes Kneel, We'll All Be Kneeling to Foreign Masters*

The flag and the anthem are not political.  They cannot be protested.  Imagine two factions at a Baptist convention.  One faction loses the vote on its issue.  Disrespecting our flag is like that faction burning the Bible in protest.


----------



## Pogo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.
> 
> So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.
> 
> Oh but we can't talk about that, right?
> 
> Having it both ways -- priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Once These Juiced-Up Apes Kneel, We'll All Be Kneeling to Foreign Masters*
> 
> The flag and the anthem are not political.  They cannot be protested.  Imagine two factions at a Baptist convention.  One faction loses the vote on its issue.  Disrespecting our flag is like that faction burning the Bible in protest.
Click to expand...


I'll put this question out there for I think the seventh time now ---

--- where do you see anybody "disrespecting a flag"?  Where do you even see a flag at all?


----------



## Pogo

dudmuck said:


>




He likes to strike the pose that make his fingers look longer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
Click to expand...


It is also boring as hell!

Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.

In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.

In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.

In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.

Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.

The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"

Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"


----------



## Bonzi

There's always basketball


----------



## jc456

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what did he exactly do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He forced the owners of lucrative businesses to take a stand that would be sure to piss off lots of people no matter which way they went. This will result in decreased popularity, sales, and income to these billionaire owners who supported Trump. If Trump would have just kept his big mouth shut, these protests would have remained small and marginalized. Now the whole focus is on the protests and not the games. That's what Trump did to the owners.
Click to expand...

he did?  holy fk, he voiced an opinion and it turned into taking out football cause of him? I have to say, now that's hilarious.   a bunch of millionaires got told that the president didn't like people disrespecting the military and the flag and now the sport turned upside down anti patriot.  well, it looks like all those closet anti american millionaires finally stood up to say fk you fan base.  keep your money, we don't need it.


----------



## jc456

Bonzi said:


> There's always basketball


LeBron maybe took them out as well.  he doesn't know either what the hell the protest is.  watch his statement.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Borillar said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, rich Progs like these animals in the NFL have taken over your government, your education system, your media, your judicial system, and now your sports.
> 
> What will you now do about it if anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Trump is president. Repugs hold majorities in House and Senate. The USSC is majority repug. Talk radio is mostly Reich wing. Education system depends on where you are. If you don't like the protests, change the channel or do like I do and tune in after the game begins. Then you will avoid the unpleasantness without the need to rush to your nearest right wing empathy tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Americans elected Trump and the GOP for two things, a wall and repeal of Obamacare.
> 
> Neither will happen.
> 
> Conservatives are left with a Supreme court justice that will probably turn out like Roberts, a GOP activist judge that single handedly rewrites Obamacare to make it half way Constitutional so that it can remain a law.
> 
> Conservaitives also have a myriad of Executive orders struck down by the liberal courts.  They are waiting to overrule him on other things.
> 
> No, conservatives are not welcome in government nor are they welcome at Steeler stadium.
> 
> Go screw yourselves conservatives.
> 
> At the end of the day, a single payer socialized health care system awaits you in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There there...
> 
> There's still NASCAR and hockey.
Click to expand...

*Taking Sudden-Death Overtime Literally*

The Olympics recognize that shooting is a sport, too. So, as a substitute for football, rifle athletes should display their skills when juiced-up jock traitors are the target.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
Click to expand...

*The Power and the Glory*

It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Borillar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
Click to expand...

*Putin Puntin' Pigskin Plutocrats*

He's imitating Putin, who was put in power by kleptocrats and then killed, imprisoned, bankrupted, or deported 70% of them.  No one has to honor a crooked deal.  There's no betrayal when the ones getting put in their place are traitors themselves.  This week proves that NFL owners are unAmerican. 

This is another reason decadent world leaders hate Putin.  He is patriotic rather than globalist.  Unlike those clowns, he isn't a bought boy to help megalomaniacs like Soros and the Rockefellers put mankind under one world government.


----------



## Pogo

Borillar said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And all because Big Orange had to get his ego-wank on.

Why the fuck the entire world doesn't just ignore this self-absorbed asshole crowing "Me Me Me, and if I forgot to mention, ME", I'll never understand.


----------



## jc456

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree that the shift has been away from social justice to Trump's remarks.  All under the orders of the owners, who just can't stand to be told what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why Trump doesn't understand that as President, his words carry a lot of weight. A lot of these billionaire owners supported him, then he goes and fucks them over like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Putin Puntin' Pigskin Plutocrats*
> 
> He's imitating Putin, who was put in power by kleptocrats and then killed, imprisoned, bankrupted, or deported 70% of them.  No one has to honor a crooked deal.  There's no betrayal when the ones getting put in their place are traitors themselves.  This week proves that NFL owners are unAmerican.
> 
> This is another reason decadent world leaders hate Putin.  He is patriotic rather than globalist.  Unlike those clowns, he isn't a bought boy to help megalomaniacs like Soros and the Rockefellers put mankind under one world government.
Click to expand...

the elitist who wish to tell the general public to eat their shorts. fk them, especially Jerry Jones.


----------



## Pogo

my2¢ said:


> For years I've been boycotting every network show which isn't preceded by the national anthem.



  Good for you.  That cuts out a lot of boobtube.  Unless you live in Norf Korea.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  And all because Big Orange had to get his ego-wank on.
> 
> Why the fuck the entire world doesn't just ignore this self-absorbed asshole crowing "Me Me Me, and if I forgot to mention, ME", I'll never understand.
Click to expand...

you mean trump giving an opinion?


----------



## Freewill




----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Issa said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
Click to expand...

*Kicking Caca*

All the headers you've tried have given you brain damage.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.
> 
> So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.
> 
> Oh but we can't talk about that, right?
> 
> Having it both ways -- priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Once These Juiced-Up Apes Kneel, We'll All Be Kneeling to Foreign Masters*
> 
> The flag and the anthem are not political.  They cannot be protested.  Imagine two factions at a Baptist convention.  One faction loses the vote on its issue.  Disrespecting our flag is like that faction burning the Bible in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put this question out there for I think the seventh time now ---
> 
> --- where do you see anybody "disrespecting a flag"?  Where do you even see a flag at all?
Click to expand...

I know it's forbidden by your cult, but they aren't watching you here, so try to do some thinking for once.  It may be painful for someone who's never used his brain before, but you'll be rewarded greatly and the initial pain won't last very long.  You'll lose all your friends, but once you become rational, you'll see that as no great loss.

The "Star-Spangled Banner" is a poetic description of the flag itself, so insulting its theme song does mean insulting the flag.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
Click to expand...


Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best

Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.  

As far as revenue: 
NFL      $13.0 billion per year.  
MLB     $  9.5 billion per year. 
NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.


----------



## Pogo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.
> 
> So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.
> 
> Oh but we can't talk about that, right?
> 
> Having it both ways -- priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Once These Juiced-Up Apes Kneel, We'll All Be Kneeling to Foreign Masters*
> 
> The flag and the anthem are not political.  They cannot be protested.  Imagine two factions at a Baptist convention.  One faction loses the vote on its issue.  Disrespecting our flag is like that faction burning the Bible in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put this question out there for I think the seventh time now ---
> 
> --- where do you see anybody "disrespecting a flag"?  Where do you even see a flag at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's forbidden by your cult, but they aren't watching you here, so try to do some thinking for once.  It may be painful for someone who's never used his brain before, but you'll be rewarded greatly and the initial pain won't last very long.  You'll lose all your friends, but once you become rational, you'll see that as no great loss.
> 
> The "Star-Spangled Banner" is a poetic description of the flag itself, so insulting its theme song does mean insulting the flag.
Click to expand...


Oh FUCKING BULLSHIT.

"Martha My Dear" is about a dog.  If I insult that song am I "insulting dogs"?  Think about it.

The question STANDS, and the target continues to wimp on it.  

And for the record the Star Spangled Banner is actually about a _battle_.  So you might want to break free of your own robot cult long enough to consider why your country wants to identify itself with _war_, the ultimate human Failure.


----------



## boilermaker55

They are doing their job, as soon as the whistle blows.
Stupid fool.




Tilly said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the fantasy.
> Then who gets to tell you what to do and when to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the people at sporting events are using the restroom or buying something during this time.
> Your comment is quite lame. really!
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really serious?
> A captive audience and they paid to watch football, not watch how is standing and who isn't standing.
> View attachment 151295
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think they want people to see that they are keeling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And many aren't. And many don't want the sport they pay to watch politicised. What's so hard to understand? I guess you'll work it out when the stands and the coffers are empty. Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's quite simple. When you are at work you do your job. If you want to protest, do it on your own time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with them
> And the NFL
> 
> College games are better anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
Click to expand...

You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that most in college ball are left winged loons as well, especially as they are indoctrinated by left winged universities around the country.
> 
> I'm also certain that if they have two brain cells to rub together, which I assume a few do, they realize that the NFL is in decline which means that their future is being threatened.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
Click to expand...


I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
Click to expand...


It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
Click to expand...


The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college soccer game?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
Click to expand...


Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!


----------



## Pogo

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool so soccer can take over....we immigrants will be the majority and soccer will be for sure number one. .
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
Click to expand...


_Nothing _on TV can compare to actual experience.  It can't.  TV is two-dimensional.
It's also sensorially dictatorial, meaning it requires its viewer to be a passive sponge to whom every event will be dictated as it sees fit, and your job is to sit down and shut up.  The game, or whatever the program may be, is simply the carrot to lure you into that passive position so it can sell you shit you don't need, which is what we call "advertising" -- the stick.

If one desires to follow a sports event and can't be there the radio broadcast is ultimately the superior way to do it, and always will be.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
Click to expand...


Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
Click to expand...


Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
Click to expand...


Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train. 
Basketball not for everyone. 
Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
Click to expand...


Arr your eyes brown?  If they are, it is because you are full of shit!

Soccer players look like your prototypical homosexual.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!
Click to expand...


My bad it's actual more than that.

 Emotional Minutes

A sold-out crowd of 109,318 filled Michigan Stadium on Saturday, according to estimates, shattering the previous record of 101,799 set during a 1984 Olympic match between Brazil and France.

I went to games here in LA between European teams and it's always over 94 000.

Give me a number that beats that that took place on US soil.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arr your eyes brown?  If they are, it is because you are full of shit!
> 
> Soccer players look like your prototypical homosexual.
Click to expand...


Homosexual...because we are fit and healthy?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad it's actual more than that.
> 
> Emotional Minutes
> 
> A sold-out crowd of 109,318 filled Michigan Stadium on Saturday, according to estimates, shattering the previous record of 101,799 set during a 1984 Olympic match between Brazil and France.
> 
> I went to games here in LA between European teams and it's always over 94 000.
> 
> Give me a number that beats that that took place on US soil.
Click to expand...


You do realize that stadium is the only one in the US that can hold that many people, whereas those are NOT US teams.  The novelty would wear off quickly if they played every week or so.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad it's actual more than that.
> 
> Emotional Minutes
> 
> A sold-out crowd of 109,318 filled Michigan Stadium on Saturday, according to estimates, shattering the previous record of 101,799 set during a 1984 Olympic match between Brazil and France.
> 
> I went to games here in LA between European teams and it's always over 94 000.
> 
> Give me a number that beats that that took place on US soil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that stadium is the only one in the US that can hold that many people, whereas those are NOT US teams.  The novelty would wear off quickly if they played every week or so.
Click to expand...

Numbers are growing that's what's the stats show. NFL still big so is baseball but soccer beats both NFL and NBA.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We Should Be Proud That This Is Why Americans Never Adopted Soccer*
> 
> Soccer is a peasant game, as indicated by the fact that the serfs can't use their arms.  It is also revealing that it is mostly boring and miserable except for a few seconds the few times a score is made.  It is for slavish cowards who are satisfied with that while the pigs they enrich feast all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer isnumber one sport in the world, the fastest growing sport in the US. It's taking over, it's exciting, all athletes are fit, fans are engaged in 90 mins mostly healthy individuals who don't indulge on hot dogs and sleep during games. Highly tactical. Got the best fans, has the highest audience both in attendance and TV. Brings all nations close to each other
> Doesn't require thousands of dollars for kids to play it. Is simply the beautiful game.
> 20 years tops it'll be number 1 in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer was the fastest growing sport in America in the 70’s and was expected to over take hockey and basketball by the mid 80’s and in 20 years would become the number one sport in the US.
> 
> So far it still trails behind basketball and hockey. I used to play it in high school but I lost interest after high school and will watch basketball, football and baseball and I sleep through a soccer game. I doubt it will ever be as popular as other American games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live?
> Cause in metropolitan areas any park you walk some dudes are playing soccer. Here in LA is number one  sport, we have the galaxy and now LAFC too. So does new York they have 2 major teams, franchises are popping up everywhere the base is growing fast.
> 
> There was a world cup fever in the US, millions watched it. It was watched more than any super bowl or NBA finals. Also some soccer teams have more attendance than some NFL teams, if you compare Seattle sounders for example to the yankees .
> 
> Hate it or not is the most played, watched, richest sport in the world and will be the most popular in the US for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
Click to expand...


You have said nothing other than your opinion and your observation. Again, in the 70's soccer was the fastest sport and people said it would be the most popular sport in this country. 40 years later we hear soccer is the fastest growing sport and in 20 years it will be the most popular in the country. Forgive me for being skeptical, but it hasn't happened in 40 years of supposedly being the fastest growing sport and still being behind hockey doesn't give you much credibility. 


Also for a guy that claims he travels a lot, you need to learn how to spell traveled.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad it's actual more than that.
> 
> Emotional Minutes
> 
> A sold-out crowd of 109,318 filled Michigan Stadium on Saturday, according to estimates, shattering the previous record of 101,799 set during a 1984 Olympic match between Brazil and France.
> 
> I went to games here in LA between European teams and it's always over 94 000.
> 
> Give me a number that beats that that took place on US soil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that stadium is the only one in the US that can hold that many people, whereas those are NOT US teams.  The novelty would wear off quickly if they played every week or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers are growing that's what's the stats show. NFL still big so is baseball *but soccer beats both NFL and NBA.*
Click to expand...


Why do you persist with these lies?  The stats have been posted in this thread.


NFL $13.0 billion per year. 
MLB $ 9.5 billion per year. 
NBA $ 5.2 billion per year.
NHL $ 3.7 billion per year.
MLS $ 0.6 billion per year.
CFL $ 0.2 billion per year.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
Click to expand...


*Total Attendance*
MLB: Baseball United States/Canada      73,159,068
Nippon Baseball Japan                             24,981,514
NBA Basketball United States/Canada     21,997,412
NHL United States/Canada                      21,429,412
NFL United States                                    17,788,671
Minor Baseball United States                   13,829,761
Premier League Soccer  England/Wales 13,612,316

I don't see MSL on there. For the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years, where is it?


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I heard this rhetoric in the 70's. I live in America. Swimming, field hockey, figure skating have great ratings during the Olympics, doesn't translate into popularity long term. World Cup has great ratings and then after, they go back to poor at best
> 
> Comparing the Yankess avg attendance to the Sounders avg attendance. The Yankees avg. is lower because they play 81 home games, the Sounders play 17 home games. The Seattle Seahawks average 69,000 to the Sounders 41,000. Also, the Sounders averaged 2,000 less this in 2016 than 2015. The next closest in attendance is Orlando over 11,000 less a game than the Sounders.  The other end of the spectrum is FC Dallas which averages 14,000. The pacific northwest has always done well for soccer and it goes back to the NASL when the Sounders and the Timbers would consistently sell out. The interest in the sport was at an all-time high in Seattle and Portland back then and the interest never waned, it never became as popular across the rest of the nation. My guess is it never will but you are free to dream like I did in the 70's.
> 
> As far as revenue:
> NFL      $13.0 billion per year.
> MLB     $  9.5 billion per year.
> NBA     $  5.2 billion per year.
> NHL     $  3.7 billion per year.
> MLS     $  0.6 billion per year.
> CFL      $  0.2 billion per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's growing in attendance popularity and revenue. With the growing population of immigrants it'll take over for sure. Example I played competitive soccer here, now we are 5 members who attend games,  watch it online and on TV and spend money on merchandise. All I see is soccer everywhere, I can't remember last time I saw kids playing football or baseball. Soccer fields are replacing baseball fields due to high demand. And I've travelled a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when was the last time over 100,000 fans showed up for a college
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europeans teams were touring and playing here this summer, they were beating stadium attendance records, 104 000 was reach in one game. And soccer has the 3rd most attendance now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where can you seat 104,000 for a soccer game here in the US?  I smell bullshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bad it's actual more than that.
> 
> Emotional Minutes
> 
> A sold-out crowd of 109,318 filled Michigan Stadium on Saturday, according to estimates, shattering the previous record of 101,799 set during a 1984 Olympic match between Brazil and France.
> 
> I went to games here in LA between European teams and it's always over 94 000.
> 
> Give me a number that beats that that took place on US soil.
Click to expand...


The record for most to watch to watch a soccer match in the US was FC Barcelona vs the LA Galaxy and that was 93,226, the next was FC Barcelona vs the LA Galaxy and that was 93,137. Again you lie. 

The largest attendance for a football game was 130,045 set last year on September 10th when Tennessee beat  Virginia Tech

That same Michigan Stadium had 115,109 watch a Michigan vs. Notre Dame football game in 2013.
Notre Dame at Michigan, Sept. 10, 2011 -- 114,804
Ohio State at Michigan, Nov. 26, 2011 -- 114,132
Michigan State at Michigan, Oct. 20, 2012 -- 113,833
Nebraska at Michigan, Nov. 19, 2011 -- 113,718
Beaver Stadium, Penn State: vs. Nebraska, Sept. 14, 2002 -- 110,753
Kyle Field, Texas A&M: vs. Ole Miss, Oct. 11, 2014 -- 110,633

The Indianapolis 500 has over 500,000 watch their event every year. 

You try to sell it but we aren't buying it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
Click to expand...


My problem wit all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?


----------



## Pogo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem wit all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?
Click to expand...


And your point is well taken, and always was.  That's exactly why I say exactly the same thing at the beginning of every baseball game.  And I have to sit through a lot more of those than you do.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players, this has no place in the workforce.  Twitter your political beliefs.  When you are on the field, stick your views behind you and do the job you are being paid for.  We don't turn out in to see your opinion of our flag. Flagrant disregard for our anthem, wearing socks that disrespect our policemen will garner a reaction you aren't going to like, if you value your paychecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point that politics doesn't belong in sports is well taken.  Always has been.
> 
> So let's stop trotting out the national freaking anthem at events that have nothing to do with politics already.  Not to mention the pom pom band forming an image of the flag at halftime because they were prostituted into it by the Pentagon.
> 
> Oh but we can't talk about that, right?
> 
> Having it both ways -- priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Once These Juiced-Up Apes Kneel, We'll All Be Kneeling to Foreign Masters*
> 
> The flag and the anthem are not political.  They cannot be protested.  Imagine two factions at a Baptist convention.  One faction loses the vote on its issue.  Disrespecting our flag is like that faction burning the Bible in protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll put this question out there for I think the seventh time now ---
> 
> --- where do you see anybody "disrespecting a flag"?  Where do you even see a flag at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's forbidden by your cult, but they aren't watching you here, so try to do some thinking for once.  It may be painful for someone who's never used his brain before, but you'll be rewarded greatly and the initial pain won't last very long.  You'll lose all your friends, but once you become rational, you'll see that as no great loss.
> 
> The "Star-Spangled Banner" is a poetic description of the flag itself, so insulting its theme song does mean insulting the flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh FUCKING BULLSHIT.
> 
> And for the record the Star Spangled Banner is actually about a _battle_.  So you might want to break free of your own robot cult long enough to consider why your country wants to identify itself with _war_, the ultimate human Failure.
Click to expand...

*We Will Stop Being the Land of the Free Once We Stop Being the Home of the Brave*

In order to cover their shame, all unpatriotic cowards pretend that war is an atrocity.  The "Conscientious Objector" scam should be taken off the books.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem with all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?
Click to expand...

*Huddling Hoodlums*

The thughugging jocks have politicized the game, not Trump.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is also boring as hell!
> 
> Watching soccer, hockey, golf, tennis, and bowling are the most incredibly stupid wastes of time created by man.
> 
> In soccer, it's 90 minutes of watching almost no one score.
> 
> In hockey, unless you are superhuman, you cannot see the puck. Without the light over the net, 95% of the audience never knows when a goal is scored.
> 
> In golf, you can watch the last 15 minutes to find out who won.
> 
> Tennis is back and forth, back and forth, and most matches are not even competitive.
> 
> The hardest job in the world is being the color commentator for bowling.  John:  "Bill, what do you think Fred is going to try to do now?"
> 
> Bill:  "I think he's going to roll that ball down there and knock down all of those pins!"
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
Click to expand...

*Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*

Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem wit all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is well taken, and always was.  That's exactly why I say exactly the same thing at the beginning of every baseball game.  And I have to sit through a lot more of those than you do.
Click to expand...

*Bokomore*

For Progos, having to listen to the national anthem is like being water-boarded.


----------



## Crixus

Siete said:


> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help




So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.


----------



## Crixus

Mac1958 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
Click to expand...




But limits exist. All presidents, especially democrat ones enjoy great protection when it comes to getting protested. It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games. These men are multi millionaires, they have every oppertunity to speak out. Instead, they take over every faciat of the public at larges lives until there is no escape from all the outrage. If it were me, I would already have a list of contracts that I would let run out. I'm thinking we will see many new faces in all aspects of the NFL over the next two or so years.


----------



## Mac1958

Crixus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why the Right would want to be as intolerant to opposing views as the Regressive Left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be no tolerance for opposing views using the forum of the national anthem.
> 
> Protest by not showing up to play the game.  I bet that will make for some good headlines!
> 
> The hypocrisy of the NFL is also on display.   Want to wear a message on your headband?  Oh, no!  We cannot allow that because our advertisers pay us to wear their stuff!
> 
> Want to show disrespect for our nation during the national anthem?  Go right ahead.  That's a freedom of speech issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting limits on freedom of expression is something the Regressives do too.
> 
> It seems like there's always an excuse for shutting down opposing speech.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But limits exist. All presidents, especially democrat ones enjoy great protection when it comes to getting protested. It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games. These men are multi millionaires, they have every oppertunity to speak out. Instead, they take over every faciat of the public at larges lives until there is no escape from all the outrage. If it were me, I would already have a list of contracts that I would let run out. I'm thinking we will see many new faces in all aspects of the NFL over the next two or so years.
Click to expand...

Or you could just let it go, and allow people to express different opinions without punishing them.

Neither end seems to have the ability to do that.
.


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games.



It is however unreasonable to characterize a completely silent, passive posture as "attention whoring" and "taking over every faciat of the pubic at larges lives", whatever that means.  More to the point it's blatantly _dishonest_.

But that's appeal to Emotion, a different fallacy.


----------



## Pogo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem wit all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is well taken, and always was.  That's exactly why I say exactly the same thing at the beginning of every baseball game.  And I have to sit through a lot more of those than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bokomore*
> 
> For Progos, having to listen to the national anthem is like being water-boarded.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN --- this doesn't address the question at all.  It runs away from it.  

Very well not-played.  Beautifully not-done-anything-about.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however unreasonable to characterize a completely silent, passive posture as "attention whoring" and "taking over every faciat of the pubic at larges lives", whatever that means.  More to the point it's blatantly _dishonest_.
> 
> But that's appeal to Emotion, a different fallacy.
Click to expand...



No it isn't. It's ones God given right to do just that. And the stunt was attention whoring plain and simple. Wait, lemme guess, you also have a top secret library your dad willed to you to take care of for him that completely details attention who reign making you an expert. Got it.


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however unreasonable to characterize a completely silent, passive posture as "attention whoring" and "taking over every faciat of the pubic at larges lives", whatever that means.  More to the point it's blatantly _dishonest_.
> 
> But that's appeal to Emotion, a different fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It's ones God given right to do just that. And the stunt was attention whoring plain and simple. Wait, lemme guess, you also have a top secret library your dad willed to you to take care of for him that completely details attention who reign making you an expert. Got it.
Click to expand...


"Attention who reign"?  Do you even speak English?

Yes it absolutely IS dishonest.  Colin Kaepernick was simply sitting out, calling no attention to himself whatsoever, until some media wag who obviously wasn't standing for the national anthem either, took his picture and tried to milk a story out of it.  And you Gullibles just bought it hook line and sinker.  Because not-buying it would require actual thought.

Sorry Virginia, doing nothing cannot be described as "attention whoring".  Getting all butthurt because somebody does nothing when you wanted them to be a lockstep marionette and then whining on a message board about their exercise of free will however, does describe it.  So you'll always have that.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Colin Kaepernick was simply sitting out, calling no attention to himself whatsoever, until some media wag who obviously wasn't standing for the national anthem either, took his picture and tried to milk a story out of it.



This brings up another angle I haven't seen mentioned.

WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?




​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?

Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis?

Well?

aaaaaaand CUE crickets.


----------



## postman

Pogo said:


> WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?
> 
> Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis?
> .



*All kinds of people sit for the national anthem without getting into trouble.*

Example:






U.S. Army Band plays the National Anthem at the USAA 238th U.S. Army Birthday Celebration


----------



## Pogo

postman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?
> 
> Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All kinds of people sit for the national anthem without getting into trouble.*
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Army Band plays the National Anthem at the USAA 238th U.S. Army Birthday Celebration
Click to expand...



Got a pic of somebody playing a song with a camera?


----------



## postman

Pogo said:


> WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?
> ​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?
> 
> Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis?
> 
> Got a pic of somebody playing a song with a camera?



36 U.S. Code § 301 - National anthem

(1) when the flag is displayed—
(A)
individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note;

(C)
all other persons present should face the flag and stand at attention *with their right hand over the heart,

Maybe he was a left handed cameraman *


----------



## BlindBoo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
Click to expand...


Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?
Click to expand...

did you mean to say protect the flag and the constitution?  cause that's what we are doing.  it's called HONOR.  you should look up its meaning.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Breaking Update!

The latest from the Huffington Post


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And respecting or disrespecting the anthem and flag have absolutely nothing to do with law enforcement or police brutality. It is probably one of the stupidest attempts to show disrespect to law enforcement.
> 
> Also, why weren’t you and others supporting the rights of the NYC police when they turned their backs on the NYC mayor?
> 
> More proof that liberals are dead and lefties have prevailed.
> 
> All hail the regressive left!
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you mean to say protect the flag and the constitution?  cause that's what we are doing.  it's called HONOR.  you should look up its meaning.
Click to expand...


Honor was not mentioned.  Duty was.  Here is the President's duty: 

"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."  

Not a flag.  Flag burning and any other form of flag desecration is protected by the Constitution. 

The Presidents dishonorable outbursts, has defamed and caused injury to a profitable and successful American business and tradition.  But who really expects honor from such a man as one who denigrated a Republican colleague over something about the look of her face.  A man whose demonstrative lies are so numerous and told so often, that they've become the new normal for the once prestigious Office of the President.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why didn't they protest last weekend?  or the weekend before that and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you mean to say protect the flag and the constitution?  cause that's what we are doing.  it's called HONOR.  you should look up its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honor was not mentioned.  Duty was.  Here is the President's duty:
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> Not a flag.  Flag burning and any other form of flag desecration is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> The Presidents dishonorable outbursts, has defamed and caused injury to a profitable and successful American business and tradition.  But who really expects honor from such a man as one who denigrated a Republican colleague over something about the look of her face.  A man whose demonstrative lies are so numerous and told so often, that they've become the new normal for the once prestigious Office of the President.
Click to expand...

and he has been doing that daily while subjective to lies and scatterish bullshit about russia russia.  so thanks for recognizing him for that.  the flag is a symbol of our nation and is tied to that constitution thingy, but hey you have the free speech to disrespect what most all americans hold as honor to our love for our land and sacrifices made by millions to make it the best country on the planet..  BTW duty is to protect that thing called the flag.  It's why it is on almost every building in america and military camps and ships and planes and on and on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Crixus said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
Click to expand...


There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.


----------



## Pogo

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
Click to expand...


That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....

All this fake-kerfuffle about "disrespecting the flag/national anthem" reminds me of a very similar fake "controversy" --- and how that played out.

a bit of temporal perspective.....

Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.

The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.

The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
____________________________​
In 1979 the comedy troupe Monty Python's Flying Circus released "Life of Brian" lampooning the mob mentality of an organized religion.  "Oh noes" cried the critics, "you can't do that, you're disrespecting Jesus, you're disrespecting Christianity!"  Churchbots-in-chief call for banning the film and denounce it.  EMI Films pulls their funding and George Harrison has to bail it out.  The film is banned in at least some places.

Jesus himself meanwhile is treated entirely respectfully, even being placed in a brief scene to demonstrate that "that's Jesus over there, but the film is about this other guy".

The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the religious Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context within it.

The film of course goes on to be a classic lampoon demonstration of exactly what happens when mob mentality is accepted without question.

"I'm NOT the Messiah!"
"I say you are, Lord, and I should know, I've followed a few".
crowd in unison: "YES!  WE'RE ALL INDIVIDUALS!"​
Yep, we've seen this movie before.  And between the bishop-bots and George Harrison, George was right.

There's your sum-up.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> All this fake-kerfuffle about "disrespecting the flag/national anthem" reminds me of a very similar fake "controversy" --- and how that played out.
> 
> a bit of temporal perspective.....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> In 1979 the comedy troupe Monty Python's Flying Circus released "Life of Brian" lampooning the mob mentality of an organized religion.  "Oh noes" cried the critics, "you can't do that, you're disrespecting Jesus, you're disrespecting Christianity!"  Churchbots-in-chief call for banning the film and denounce it.  EMI Films pulls their funding and George Harrison has to bail it out.  The film is banned in at least some places.
> 
> Jesus himself meanwhile is treated entirely respectfully, even being placed in a brief scene to demonstrate that "that's Jesus over there, but the film is about this other guy".
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the religious Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context within it.
> 
> The film of course goes on to be a classic lampoon demonstration of exactly what happens when mob mentality is accepted without question.
> 
> "I'm NOT the Messiah!"
> "I say you are, Lord, and I should know, I've followed a few".
> crowd in unison: "YES!  WE'RE ALL INDIVIDUALS!"​
> Yep, we've seen this movie before.  And between the bishop-bots and George Harrison, George was right.
> 
> There's your sum-up.
Click to expand...



Diddnt make it bast the first part of your sentence. I wishe no physical harm on anyone and you still have yet to produce your secret racist expert files so that you are a liar is quite clear. 


Now, what I said plainly put is that the market will decied if your over pairs red shirt athleats have a case. As it is now, it's looking like the consumer disapproves and judging by the numbers and raitings and such they have had this problem for years.


----------



## Crixus

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
Click to expand...



They only do that right befor pay day after they give baby mama child support.


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> All this fake-kerfuffle about "disrespecting the flag/national anthem" reminds me of a very similar fake "controversy" --- and how that played out.
> 
> a bit of temporal perspective.....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> In 1979 the comedy troupe Monty Python's Flying Circus released "Life of Brian" lampooning the mob mentality of an organized religion.  "Oh noes" cried the critics, "you can't do that, you're disrespecting Jesus, you're disrespecting Christianity!"  Churchbots-in-chief call for banning the film and denounce it.  EMI Films pulls their funding and George Harrison has to bail it out.  The film is banned in at least some places.
> 
> Jesus himself meanwhile is treated entirely respectfully, even being placed in a brief scene to demonstrate that "that's Jesus over there, but the film is about this other guy".
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the religious Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context within it.
> 
> The film of course goes on to be a classic lampoon demonstration of exactly what happens when mob mentality is accepted without question.
> 
> "I'm NOT the Messiah!"
> "I say you are, Lord, and I should know, I've followed a few".
> crowd in unison: "YES!  WE'RE ALL INDIVIDUALS!"​
> Yep, we've seen this movie before.  And between the bishop-bots and George Harrison, George was right.
> 
> There's your sum-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Diddnt make it bast the first part of your sentence. I wishe no physical harm on anyone and you still have yet to produce your secret racist expert files so that you are a liar is quite clear.
Click to expand...


NOR IS THE POST ADDRESSED TO YOU, fucking idiot.

NOR is that post about "race" in any way, cretinic dolt.

You need to go learn how to read--- let alone write.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Today, Sarah Huckabee said that the NFL players who took a knee were being disrespectful of the military because the military fought and died for that flag and anthem.

Hate to tell her, but I served for 20 years in the US Navy, and nowhere in my oath of enlistment did it say anything about the flag, or the national anthem.

However....................there WERE words in that oath that said I would support and defend the CONSTITUTION against all enemies, foreign and domestic.  There was also language in there that said I would obey all lawful orders of those appointed over me. 

Now, if I'm supposed to support and defend the Constitution, that also means that I acknowledge where the Constitution allows a citizen to peacefully protest if they so see fit, whether that is burning a flag, or taking a knee during the anthem.  I support and defend the Constitution above all else. 

And, for those of you who say that the NFL players should protest on their own time and not on the job?  Guess what?  They were protesting BEFORE they went to work.  Their start time is when the whistle is blown for the kickoff, and the end of their day is when the clock runs out.


----------



## Issa

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no clue about soccer. It's a highly tactical sport., and strategies. The boring one is football and baseball. 2 secs of play 5 mins of commercials, half of the players are overweight....and the fans are drunk and are indulging on junk good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
Click to expand...

LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins. 
A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
Soccer has over 3 billions fans.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue about soccer?  I played soccer in college.  It is a great game to play and I loved it, but watching it on TV is like watching a car rust.  I don't like professional baseball on TV either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
Click to expand...


Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.


----------



## bripat9643

mamooth said:


> And if USA won't tolerate Trump's snowflake brigades trying to steal valor from the military to justify bigotry? What then? I mean, you've stooped low before, but this is kind of a new low for you.
> 
> No matter. This will all fade in a week, when the Trumpflakes get their orders to get poutraged over something new. In the meantime, Kaepernick is a national hero, the issue of police brutality is front and center again, and Trump looks even more petty, weak and immoral. Liberals are pleased with that outcome, and we thank you for helping make it happen.


ROFL!    Yeah, he's an unemployed hero and an object lesson to all the other players.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fever is spreading, I have friends who didn't grow up around soccer, now they are addicted. Soccer has the best fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
Click to expand...


Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.

world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.

Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.

The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals. 

In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been protesting since last year, at least a paltry few. It probably would have just faded away like a fart in the wind if president shitgibbon didn't go and put his 2 cents in. Now everyone will get in on the stupid act.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you mean to say protect the flag and the constitution?  cause that's what we are doing.  it's called HONOR.  you should look up its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honor was not mentioned.  Duty was.  Here is the President's duty:
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> Not a flag.  Flag burning and any other form of flag desecration is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> The Presidents dishonorable outbursts, has defamed and caused injury to a profitable and successful American business and tradition.  But who really expects honor from such a man as one who denigrated a Republican colleague over something about the look of her face.  A man whose demonstrative lies are so numerous and told so often, that they've become the new normal for the once prestigious Office of the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he has been doing that daily while subjective to lies and scatterish bullshit about russia russia.  so thanks for recognizing him for that.  the flag is a symbol of our nation and is tied to that constitution thingy, but hey you have the free speech to disrespect what most all americans hold as honor to our love for our land and sacrifices made by millions to make it the best country on the planet..  BTW duty is to protect that thing called the flag.  It's why it is on almost every building in america and military camps and ships and planes and on and on.
Click to expand...


What section is the National Anthem mentioned in the Constitution?

It's now obvious that you and the Crybaby wing of the GOP are being led by Russians agents sowing discord in America.  I think the leader of that movement also occupies the WH. 


Impeachment and removal is the only option.  Get him out of there.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Power and the Glory*
> 
> It's a President's duty to protect the flag.  Trump's concern over the matter of blatant treason should have been expressed by all previous presidents, especially by LBJ, who should have drafted the Campus Commie Scum.  Boot-camp DIs would have turned those childish brats into men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protect the Flag and damn the Constitution huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you mean to say protect the flag and the constitution?  cause that's what we are doing.  it's called HONOR.  you should look up its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honor was not mentioned.  Duty was.  Here is the President's duty:
> 
> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the *Constitution of the United States*."
> 
> Not a flag.  Flag burning and any other form of flag desecration is protected by the Constitution.
> 
> The Presidents dishonorable outbursts, has defamed and caused injury to a profitable and successful American business and tradition.  But who really expects honor from such a man as one who denigrated a Republican colleague over something about the look of her face.  A man whose demonstrative lies are so numerous and told so often, that they've become the new normal for the once prestigious Office of the President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and he has been doing that daily while subjective to lies and scatterish bullshit about russia russia.  so thanks for recognizing him for that.  the flag is a symbol of our nation and is tied to that constitution thingy, but hey you have the free speech to disrespect what most all americans hold as honor to our love for our land and sacrifices made by millions to make it the best country on the planet..  BTW duty is to protect that thing called the flag.  It's why it is on almost every building in america and military camps and ships and planes and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What section is the National Anthem mentioned in the Constitution?
> 
> It's now obvious that you and the Crybaby wing of the GOP are being led by Russians agents sowing discord in America.  I think the leader of that movement also occupies the WH.
> 
> 
> Impeachment and removal is the only option.  Get him out of there.
Click to expand...

so blind baby, how you getting him out of office.  you have been silent. you got nothing eh?  so you are just spouting off nonsense.  fking hilarious.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Today, Sarah Huckabee said that the NFL players who took a knee were being disrespectful of the military because the military fought and died for that flag and anthem.
> 
> Hate to tell her, but I served for 20 years in the US Navy, and nowhere in my oath of enlistment did it say anything about the flag, or the national anthem.
> 
> However....................there WERE words in that oath that said I would support and defend the CONSTITUTION against all enemies, foreign and domestic.  There was also language in there that said I would obey all lawful orders of those appointed over me.
> 
> Now, if I'm supposed to support and defend the Constitution, that also means that I acknowledge where the Constitution allows a citizen to peacefully protest if they so see fit, whether that is burning a flag, or taking a knee during the anthem.  I support and defend the Constitution above all else.
> 
> And, for those of you who say that the NFL players should protest on their own time and not on the job?  Guess what?  They were protesting BEFORE they went to work.  Their start time is when the whistle is blown for the kickoff, and the end of their day is when the clock runs out.



Too many flat-out wrong and ignorant statements to address in that post, titless WAVE!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
Click to expand...


They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.

Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..


----------



## boilermaker55

Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
Nice move.....fake "patriots".



easyt65 said:


> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .


----------



## easyt65

boilermaker55 said:


> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".


Snowflakes continue to make False Arguments...

It is your biased liberal opinion that Americans fly the Confederate flag because they hate America. Does not make it a fact - just your Opinion.

No one has said the NFL Players do not have the Constitutional Right to take a knee during the National Anthem.

Americans have stated that they should NOT take a knee during the National Anthem because it is disrespectful. 

Players can continue to protest during the national Anthem all they want...but they don't have the right to demand people stop holding them accountable for doing so.


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .
Click to expand...

well technically, confederate flag waivers have the same freedoms as the kneelers.  Or not?  tell me.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however unreasonable to characterize a completely silent, passive posture as "attention whoring" and "taking over every faciat of the pubic at larges lives", whatever that means.  More to the point it's blatantly _dishonest_.
> 
> But that's appeal to Emotion, a different fallacy.
Click to expand...

*Diploma Dumbos*

"Fallacies" are usually true, only not always.  It's pretty simple-minded to think that just because the word sounds like _false_, that must be what it means.  Similarly, conformists who believe in the media's competence in language believe that "oxymoron" must be something spoken by a moron just because it sounds that way.  Instead, it's a clever use of words, just the opposite of what jurinalists tell you it means.

People are so stuck on authority that even when I show them the actual meaning of _oxymoron, _they still think it's what intelligent people used to call "a contradiction in terms."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protesting the national anthem by disrespect at an NFL game, NBA, game, NHL game, Little League, Pop Warner league, etc.  is unacceptable.  They are playing a game,.  Protests have no place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My problem wit all this is, can I just take a Sunday afternoon and just enjoy a football game without all the politicized nonsense?  I just wanna watch my Saints or another game and have a day without politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your point is well taken, and always was.  That's exactly why I say exactly the same thing at the beginning of every baseball game.  And I have to sit through a lot more of those than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bokomore*
> 
> For Progos, having to listen to the national anthem is like being water-boarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN --- this doesn't address the question at all.  It runs away from it.
> 
> Very well not-played.  Beautifully not-done-anything-about.
Click to expand...

*The Pulpit Is for Bullies*

As usual, if it's not the submissive and worshipful answer you want, you Pushy Progros say it is "irrelevant."


----------



## WEATHER53

Gotta get rid of the anthem, gotta get rid of the flag, gotta get rid of duly elected Trump, gotta get rid of patriotism, heck essentially got to get rid of contributory white people and  give everything to minorities who  can piss  it away in a grander fashion then when they had less


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unreasonable to forbid this attention whoring during games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is however unreasonable to characterize a completely silent, passive posture as "attention whoring" and "taking over every faciat of the pubic at larges lives", whatever that means.  More to the point it's blatantly _dishonest_.
> 
> But that's appeal to Emotion, a different fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't. It's ones God given right to do just that. And the stunt was attention whoring plain and simple. Wait, lemme guess, you also have a top secret library your dad willed to you to take care of for him that completely details attention who reign making you an expert. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Attention who reign"?  Do you even speak English?
> .
Click to expand...

*Giggling Gotcha Gang*

You're too lazy to figure out that it is a typo for "whor(e)ing," which is typical of the way you twist things into the most favorable outcome for your peculiar perspective.


----------



## Rambunctious

Players new uniform....


----------



## MarkDuffy

CNN poll: Americans split on anthem protests - CNNPolitics

tsk tsk


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick was simply sitting out, calling no attention to himself whatsoever, until some media wag who obviously wasn't standing for the national anthem either, took his picture and tried to milk a story out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brings up another angle I haven't seen mentioned.
> 
> WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?
> 
> Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis.
Click to expand...

*Pogo Agog*

Someone so patriotic that he probably put his life on the line covering other patriots in Afghanistan and Iraq.  No wonder a goofy traitor like you criticizes him for doing such a brilliant job on Qaepernick.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
Click to expand...

LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick was simply sitting out, calling no attention to himself whatsoever, until some media wag who obviously wasn't standing for the national anthem either, took his picture and tried to milk a story out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brings up another angle I haven't seen mentioned.
> 
> WHO was the reporter that, DURING the national anthem, took this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Does this not mean the cameraman/photographer was himself ignoring the national anthem?
> 
> Should the sumbitch not be fired on the same basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Pogo Agog*
> 
> Someone so patriotic that he probably put his life on the line covering other patriots in Afghanistan and Iraq.  No wonder a goofy traitor like you criticizes him for doing such a brilliant job on Qaepernick.
Click to expand...


Exercising your right to free speech isn't disrespectful of the military, but stopping others from exercising their right to free speech is.  Why?  Because the military swore an oath to the Constitution, not the flag or the anthem, and because of that oath, all military should support the right to free speech that is in the Constitution.

Here..............lemmie help you out if you're confused about what the oath says..........

*The Oath of Enlistment (for enlisted): *

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God." 

*The Oath of Office (for officers): *

"I, _____ (SSAN), having been appointed an officer in the _____ (Military Branch) of the United States, as indicated above in the grade of _____ do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign or domestic, that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservations or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office upon which I am about to enter; So help me God."

Be Ready To Raise Your Right Hand | Military.com


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> 
> There's your sum-up.
Click to expand...

*BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU*

The ruling class and its flunkies in SCROTUS tell us it is "a Constitutionally guaranteed right."   Like Eve, we don't have to listen to anything those bossy, conceited, power-hungry snakes tell us is true.  If the American people resent it, the only reason the Establishment allows it is to humiliate the American people. The rulers despise, hate, and most of all fear all other White people.  Let's give them something to really fear about and they will quickly surrender their unearned privileges of social dominance and lawmaking.

 Real men would break these jocks' legs.  You got a problem with that?  WE DON'T CARE.


----------



## jc456

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 151933
> View attachment 151932
> 
> 
> CNN poll: Americans split on anthem protests - CNNPolitics
> 
> tsk tsk


but the nfl will lose this, doesn't matter what the poll says.  I'm sorry, no one can afford to lose 50% of business revenue and survive.  just saying, it ain't in the cards bubba.  so you go right along posting this nonsense and we will all watch as the players either change their protest behavior or sink as a business.  the clock is ticking...tick, tick, tick.  Anyone get on a knee last night?


----------



## boilermaker55

Only pointing out your hypocrisy.
Nice try.



jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically, confederate flag waivers have the same freedoms as the kneelers.  Or not?  tell me.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Only pointing out your hypocrisy.
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically, confederate flag waivers have the same freedoms as the kneelers.  Or not?  tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so no answer eh?  it seems I've found your hypocrisy instead.  wish to debate me say so.  you answer first though.


----------



## easyt65

boilermaker55 said:


> Only pointing out your hypocrisy.
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically, confederate flag waivers have the same freedoms as the kneelers.  Or not?  tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What Hypocrisy?

People who fly Confederate Flags have the same Constitutional Right to do so as NFL Players have the right to kneel. Both also do not have the right to avoid the consequences of their actions.

The consequences of the NFL players' actions have forced them to change their minds and abandon kneeling DURING the National Anthem.


----------



## boilermaker55

Your arguments are of the false narrative., the protest is over how non-whites are treated in society.
Not about disrespecting the flag.
Again, nice try. 
But honoring a flag that tore the country apart by traitors is still okay in your mind.
Duly noted.





easyt65 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes continue to make False Arguments...
> 
> It is your biased liberal opinion that Americans fly the Confederate flag because they hate America. Does not make it a fact - just your Opinion.
> 
> No one has said the NFL Players do not have the Constitutional Right to take a knee during the National Anthem.
> 
> Americans have stated that they should NOT take a knee during the National Anthem because it is disrespectful.
> 
> Players can continue to protest during the national Anthem all they want...but they don't have the right to demand people stop holding them accountable for doing so.
Click to expand...


----------



## boilermaker55

Your arguments are of the false narrative., the protest is over how non-whites are treated in society.
Not about disrespecting the flag.
Again, nice try.
But honoring a flag that tore the country apart by traitors is still okay in your mind.
Duly noted.



jc456 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only pointing out your hypocrisy.
> Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“In democracies, we the people get the government we deserve. We also get the celebrities we deserve, the artists we deserve, and the athletes we deserve. Because ultimately, we the people get to decide who and what gets our attention, and who and what does not.”
> 
> “Right now the NFL, the players who choose to kneel, the networks who choose to broadcast their protest, the advertisers who sponsor the games, and the President of the United States, are all eager for our attention. And they are all using football to get it. That’s all well and good, right up to the point where it isn’t.
> 
> In my view, this controversy really isn’t about patriotism, social justice, racial inequality, or free speech. It’s not even about the flag or the national anthem. *It’s really only about one thing – what we will tolerate, and what we won’t.”*
> 
> “I was disappointed last night, to hear President Trump encourage owners to fire players who refuse to stand for the anthem. Not because I dispute the owners right to do so, and not because I would grieve the dismissal of anyone who chooses to disrespect our flag. I was disappointed because the President’s comments presuppose that the owners are in charge of the game.
> 
> *They’re *not. *We are*. We decide what to watch, and that decision – far more than any other consideration – will determine the what the owners choose to do. And that in turn will affect what the players choose to do.”
> 
> As the leader of the country, the President had an opportunity to remind us that The NFL, the networks who broadcast their games, and all of the players – standers and kneelers alike – *work for us*. He might have also used the occasion to remind us that he too, serves at our pleasure.”
> 
> “I felt a similar bemusement when the Commissioner issued his response, followed by the President of the Player’s Union. Their comments – along with the comments of many of the players themselves – were perfectly reasonable, perfectly understandable, and perfectly in keeping with their first amendment rights. But they were also perfectly arrogant. Because they too, presuppose that millions of fans will continue to watch them play a game – *no matter what*.”_
> 
> 
> As Mike Rowe stated earlier, it all comes down now to what the American people will tolerate and what they will not. I guess we will find out the answer to that in the weeks to months to come.
> 
> 
> Mike Rowe Blasts Everyone Involved In The NFL-National Anthem Protests
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well technically, confederate flag waivers have the same freedoms as the kneelers.  Or not?  tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so no answer eh?  it seems I've found your hypocrisy instead.  wish to debate me say so.  you answer first though.
Click to expand...


----------



## jc456

boilermaker55 said:


> Your arguments are of the false narrative., the protest is over how non-whites are treated in society.
> Not about disrespecting the flag.
> Again, nice try.
> But honoring a flag that tore the country apart by traitors is still okay in your mind.
> Duly noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes continue to make False Arguments...
> 
> It is your biased liberal opinion that Americans fly the Confederate flag because they hate America. Does not make it a fact - just your Opinion.
> 
> No one has said the NFL Players do not have the Constitutional Right to take a knee during the National Anthem.
> 
> Americans have stated that they should NOT take a knee during the National Anthem because it is disrespectful.
> 
> Players can continue to protest during the national Anthem all they want...but they don't have the right to demand people stop holding them accountable for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so why protest the flag during the anthem and disrespect those who fought for their right to earn that fking million dollars, the ones in the stands with missing limbs because they fought for that right.  fk them and the ship they came in on.

ungrateful


----------



## easyt65

boilermaker55 said:


> Your arguments are of the false narrative. The protest is over how non-whites are treated in society. Not about disrespecting the flag.




Snowflakes keep repeating that OPINION, and it is no more true now than when it was when it was 1st stated.

Collin Kaepernick started the entire 'protest' during the national Anthem, claiming to condemn an entire nation for a small percent of a subsection of this nation's populace's action.

Fans, American citizens decided that they felt conducting such a protest was disrespectful to the country, to Vets, and to the National Anthem.
- YOU don't get to tell THEM, snowflake, what they feel, what they are allowed to feel / believe. YOU don't get to define what something is or isn't about. To THEM, kneeling during the National Anthem is an unacceptable act.

58% of ALL Americans stated the other day that opposed the NFL's United Disrespect of the National Anthem.
- That United act of kneeling or refusing to come out of the locker-rooms had NOTHING to do with 'how non-whites are treated in society'. Many said so themselves. Many said it was a reaction to what the President said - SO IT IS YOU ARE SUDDENLY PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE.

The backlash was swift and severe. Americans did not create this backlash because they could care less about treatment of minorities, They did so because to them kneeling during the Anthem was hijacking a sporting event to disrespect the national anthem.

Jerry Jones and the Cowboys demonstrated to the entire NFL that there is a way to focus attention on the original protest and off perceived disrespect by kneeling during the National Anthem. They did so by kneeling BEFORE the Anthem.

The NFL got the message - players got the message. Teams are NOT going to risk giving the impression they are disrespecting the flag any more. They are all announcing they WILL stand for the Anthem now.

Some have also stated they will kneel before the Anthem. For the most part Americans have responded to that by saying, 'Go for it! just don't do it during the National Anthem'.


So you just keep pushing that false narrative / BS, snowflake. The majority of Americans disagree with you, they sent their message, and the NFL and players heard it loud and clear, causing them to change what they are doing.


----------



## easyt65

Where was Kaepernick BEFORE he got fired and couldn't find a job?
Where was he when he was a celebrated starter doing so well with the 49ers?
The crap he suddenly started protesting by taking a knee didn't JUST start up.
Where was his sense of outrage over injustice before?
Perhaps the only 'injustice' he truly opposed was that no one wanted his ass on their team!


----------



## jc456

easyt65 said:


> Where was Kaepernick BEFORE he got fired and couldn't find a job?
> Where was he when he was a celebrated starter doing so well with the 49ers?
> The crap he suddenly started protesting by taking a knee didn't JUST start up.
> Where was his sense of outrage over injustice before?
> Perhaps the only 'injustice' he truly opposed was that no one wanted his ass on their team!


you're right, Kaepernick's protest was due to him getting fking benched.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.
Click to expand...


How do you get racist out of that comment?

I also have no idea what mesirable means.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Growing?  Yes.  My grandsons played soccer, but now it is baseball, basketball, and football.  Same as it ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
Click to expand...


Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on. 

When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.


----------



## Issa

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get racist out of that comment?
> 
> I also have no idea what mesirable means.
Click to expand...

Labeling soccer players as foreigners, why do you have to go there? Soccer has been player in the US for almost a century and most that play the game here on high level are Americans.


----------



## Pogo

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> 
> There's your sum-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU*
> 
> The ruling class and its flunkies in SCROTUS tell us it is "a Constitutionally guaranteed right."   Like Eve, we don't have to listen to anything those bossy, conceited, power-hungry snakes tell us is true.  If the American people resent it, the only reason the Establishment allows it is to humiliate the American people. The rulers despise, hate, and most of all fear all other White people.  Let's give them something to really fear about and they will quickly surrender their unearned privileges of social dominance and lawmaking.
> 
> Real men would break these jocks' legs.  You got a problem with that?  WE DON'T CARE.
Click to expand...


I don't have any idea in the world wtf this post intends to say but apparently addressing the post quoted isn't it.

Perhaps some anthropologist will do an English translation one day.  I don't care.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> 
> There's your sum-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU*
> 
> The ruling class and its flunkies in SCROTUS tell us it is "a Constitutionally guaranteed right."   Like Eve, we don't have to listen to anything those bossy, conceited, power-hungry snakes tell us is true.  If the American people resent it, the only reason the Establishment allows it is to humiliate the American people. The rulers despise, hate, and most of all fear all other White people.  Let's give them something to really fear about and they will quickly surrender their unearned privileges of social dominance and lawmaking.
> 
> Real men would break these jocks' legs.  You got a problem with that?  WE DON'T CARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea in the world wtf this post intends to say but apparently addressing the post quoted isn't it.
> 
> Perhaps some anthropologist will do an English translation one day.  I don't care.
Click to expand...



But you do or you would have said nothing. Thanks.


----------



## Pogo

easyt65 said:


> Snowflakes keep repeating that OPINION, and it is no more true now than when it was when it was 1st stated.
> 
> Collin Kaepernick started the entire 'protest' during the national Anthem, claiming to condemn an entire nation for a small percent of a subsection of this nation's populace's action.
> 
> Fans, American citizens decided that they felt conducting such a protest was disrespectful to the country, to Vets, and to the National Anthem.



Perhaps they did.

But none of them can make the case for why that follows.  I've put the question out for the last three days, and before, have yet to get answer number one.  

Ergo it's nothing but emotional bullshit.


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> 
> There's your sum-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU*
> 
> The ruling class and its flunkies in SCROTUS tell us it is "a Constitutionally guaranteed right."   Like Eve, we don't have to listen to anything those bossy, conceited, power-hungry snakes tell us is true.  If the American people resent it, the only reason the Establishment allows it is to humiliate the American people. The rulers despise, hate, and most of all fear all other White people.  Let's give them something to really fear about and they will quickly surrender their unearned privileges of social dominance and lawmaking.
> 
> Real men would break these jocks' legs.  You got a problem with that?  WE DON'T CARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea in the world wtf this post intends to say but apparently addressing the post quoted isn't it.
> 
> Perhaps some anthropologist will do an English translation one day.  I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you do or you would have said nothing. Thanks.
Click to expand...


It's not even your post, Captain Focus.


----------



## Crixus

Pogo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes keep repeating that OPINION, and it is no more true now than when it was when it was 1st stated.
> 
> Collin Kaepernick started the entire 'protest' during the national Anthem, claiming to condemn an entire nation for a small percent of a subsection of this nation's populace's action.
> 
> Fans, American citizens decided that they felt conducting such a protest was disrespectful to the country, to Vets, and to the National Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they did.
> 
> But none of them can make the case for why that follows.  I've put the question out for the last three days, and before, have yet to get answer number one.
> 
> Ergo it's nothing but emotional bullshit.
Click to expand...


Not really. They all going to stand up now pretty much.


----------



## Pogo

Crixus said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes keep repeating that OPINION, and it is no more true now than when it was when it was 1st stated.
> 
> Collin Kaepernick started the entire 'protest' during the national Anthem, claiming to condemn an entire nation for a small percent of a subsection of this nation's populace's action.
> 
> Fans, American citizens decided that they felt conducting such a protest was disrespectful to the country, to Vets, and to the National Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they did.
> 
> But none of them can make the case for why that follows.  I've put the question out for the last three days, and before, have yet to get answer number one.
> 
> Ergo it's nothing but emotional bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. They all going to stand up now pretty much.
Click to expand...


Which continues to illustrate that the point cannot be made.  When a point cannot be made, that point does not exist.

If "they" is supposed to refer to football players, and if said players wished not to stand up but are standing up, then all you have "proven" is that you can cow people via mob mentality.  We already know that.  We knew that 99 years ago when Earnest Starr was tossed in jail for refusing to kiss a flag.  We knew that two decades later when Hitler did his thing.  We knew that following that war when Joe McCarthy did his thing.  Etc etc etc.

None of this makes the point why such mob mentality has a valid reason to exist.
You can't do it.

Period.


----------



## Pogo

easyt65 said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes continue to make False Arguments...
> 
> It is your biased liberal opinion that Americans fly the Confederate flag because they hate America. Does not make it a fact - just your Opinion.
Click to expand...


Just as it is your follow-the-robot opinion that a football player who doesn't stand while Jingo Bells plays "hates America".  Another non sequitur.

But of course you want to have it both ways.




easyt65 said:


> No one has said the NFL Players do not have the Constitutional Right to take a knee during the National Anthem.
> 
> Americans have stated that they should NOT take a knee during the National Anthem because it is disrespectful.



And yet --- I'll keep pointing this out until it sinks in --- no one can demonstrate how.





easyt65 said:


> Players can continue to protest during the national Anthem all they want...but they don't have the right to demand people stop holding them accountable for doing so.



And y'all robots can keep droning on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about this fake "disrespect" thingy but you'll still be held accountable to demonstrate it.  Which you have to do if you're going to use it as a pretext to take away someone's livelihood.

Again --- you want to have it both ways.

SMH


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, if we needed proof that Trump is a demagogue, all we have to do is look at the NFL "scandal".


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet confederate flag waivers have a right to waive a true symbol of hatred for the Stars and Stripes.
> Nice move.....fake "patriots".
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes continue to make False Arguments...
> 
> It is your biased liberal opinion that Americans fly the Confederate flag because they hate America. Does not make it a fact - just your Opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as it is your follow-the-robot opinion that a football player who doesn't stand while Jingo Bells plays "hates America".  Another non sequitur.
> 
> But of course you want to have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has said the NFL Players do not have the Constitutional Right to take a knee during the National Anthem.
> 
> Americans have stated that they should NOT take a knee during the National Anthem because it is disrespectful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet --- I'll keep pointing this out until it sinks in --- no one can demonstrate how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Players can continue to protest during the national Anthem all they want...but they don't have the right to demand people stop holding them accountable for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And y'all robots can keep droning on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about this fake "disrespect" thingy but you'll still be held accountable to demonstrate it.  Which you have to do if you're going to use it as a pretext to take away someone's livelihood.
> 
> Again --- you want to have it both ways.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...



When masses of obedient sheep are ordered and commanded and coerced to rise in unison in a jingorobot exercise they should sing in unison:

Jingo balls, jingo balls
Jingo all the way!
Oh what fun to force your shit on a football team all day -hey!

Jingo ball, jingo balls
Jingo all the way....
Nothin' to do with a football game but Ja you vill obey!

If you don't obey
Ve vill take your job away
And put you on the street
Laughing all the way (hey hey)

Robots all will sing
In unison so tight,
What fun when Dear Lea-der calls them
'Sumbitches' every night!  Hey,

Jingo balls, jingo balls
Jingo all the way
Oh what fun when robots dance 
In lockstep every day, Hey
Jingo balls, jingo balls
Shut up and Obey,
DimDung Un's not the only one,
So we chant "USA"!!

​Mob Mentality --- get yours today.
That's an order.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get racist out of that comment?
> 
> I also have no idea what mesirable means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labeling soccer players as foreigners, why do you have to go there? Soccer has been player in the US for almost a century and most that play the game here on high level are Americans.
Click to expand...


“Most that play the game here on high level”, are you sure? Can you back it up?


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get racist out of that comment?
> 
> I also have no idea what mesirable means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labeling soccer players as foreigners, why do you have to go there? Soccer has been player in the US for almost a century and most that play the game here on high level are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Most that play the game here on high level”, are you sure? Can you back it up?
Click to expand...


Yes most are Americans foreigners account for 45% or so....and that's in the MLS...lower leagues have a bigger number of homegrown talent cause they can't afford to buy foreign players.

Dude the NFL can't fill up the colosseum and every time I go to a soccer game held there it's always packed. This is not the 70s run, with the influx of immigrants the last 3 decades, social media and the internet soccer is growing rapidly.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been saying that since the 70s.  It's not happening.
> 
> Soccer is one minute of action crammed into 90 minutes of watching foreigners with names you cannot pronounce kick a ball back and forth..
> 
> 
> 
> LOL so you are a racist then. You life must be mesirable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you get racist out of that comment?
> 
> I also have no idea what mesirable means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Labeling soccer players as foreigners, why do you have to go there? Soccer has been player in the US for almost a century and most that play the game here on high level are Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Most that play the game here on high level”, are you sure? Can you back it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes most are Americans foreigners account for 45% or so....and that's in the MLS...lower leagues have a bigger number of homegrown talent cause they can't afford to buy foreign players.
> 
> Dude the NFL can't fill up the colosseum and every time I go to a soccer game held there it's always packed. This is not the 70s run, with the influx of immigrants the last 3 decades, social media and the internet soccer is growing rapidly.
Click to expand...


Again, you said most of the American players play on a high level. The MSL by your own admission is only 45% American, so you are wrong AGAIN! You keep making claims that aren’t true. It was growing in the 70’s, and it was said it was the influx of immigrants then. The LA Galaxy average less than 26,000 a game. That doesn’t fill up the coliseum. Again, another lie. You seem to make up crap as you go along, you are proven wrong and then ignore when you are proven wrong. You have given no actual support other than your word, which has been proven wrong. So unless you have actual data? You got nothing. Again, soccer is a good game, however, only the World Cup brings in  viewership in the US. The MSL doesn’t compete with the NFL, MLB, NBA or even the NHL in audience. The average attendance for the Seattle Sounders is less than their NFL counter part the Seattle Seahawks and Seattle is by far the most rabid soccer fans in this country. Bring some actual facts that support your theory because so far you have failed.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is for everyone short or tall as long as you are healthy and train.
> Basketball not for everyone.
> Football unless if you super fast or big super big and obese you can't play it.
> Baseball well that's just like golf, hardly any running or stamina needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
Click to expand...

*Chinese Fire Drill*

The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pogo said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siete said:
> 
> 
> 
> summation;
> 
> Trump calls players SOB's, they protest his sorry ass.
> 
> glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they took a knee because TRUMP! How gay and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There a bunch of self-entitled, overpaid stooges.  I hope t hey all tear there fucking ACL's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's informative --- wishing injury on Americans exercising a Constitutionally guaranteed right....
> 
> Jingobots are crowing "oh noes you can't do that, you're disrespecting the flag/country/anthem/whatever".  Jingobot-in-chief calls them "sumbitches" who should be "fired" and/or "boycotted".  Somebody comes up with stories of fans or sponsors pulling support, yea verily that mob mentality may prevail over Free Speech.
> 
> The gesture meanwhile is entirely passive and respectful.
> 
> The ban-bots employ a naked appeal to emotion trying vainly to invoke the taboo power of the Totem to focus on the mob's emotion and ignore the context behind it.
> ____________________________​
> 
> There's your sum-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BIG BROTHERHOOD IS WATCHING YOU*
> 
> The ruling class and its flunkies in SCROTUS tell us it is "a Constitutionally guaranteed right."   Like Eve, we don't have to listen to anything those bossy, conceited, power-hungry snakes tell us is true.  If the American people resent it, the only reason the Establishment allows it is to humiliate the American people. The rulers despise, hate, and most of all fear all other White people.  Let's give them something to really fear about and they will quickly surrender their unearned privileges of social dominance and lawmaking.
> 
> Real men would break these jocks' legs.  You got a problem with that?  WE DON'T CARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea in the world wtf this post intends to say but apparently addressing the post quoted isn't it.
> 
> Perhaps some anthropologist will do an English translation one day.  I don't care.
Click to expand...

*Whirling Webbishes*

Of course, you know exactly what I mean and that it is perfectly relevant to the topic, a lot more relevant than the appeasers who chant that the juiced-up jocks "have a right to do this, but..."  You Netwit weasels pretend they can't understand every time they have nothing to say in rebuttal.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T


----------



## ShaklesOfBigGov

BluesLegend said:


> We are at war with leftist scum intent on destroying our country, get used to it.



Well when the right sees something they don't agree with, they come out and protest in force to put pressure on financial supporters and the where the organization profits (ratings, tickets, etc) to make a change.  When the left protest over something they don't like they have the government or the media outlet to step in and have it removed from public view.


----------



## Issa

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Baseball Should Have Separate Offensive and Defensive Squads*
> 
> Baseball players have to endure 162 games plus playoffs.  Since Low IQ soccer cretins don't have long-term stamina, they can pointlessly run up and down the field for only a comparatively few games a season.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
Click to expand...

Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL soccer players are one the fittest athletes on earth. You have to Sprint numerous times, jog, tackle pass, kick, nonstop for 90 mins, if it goes to extra time it's 120 mins.
> A sport that has overweight players shouldn't be called a sport, I'm sorry, both baseball and football are very boring and that's why they didn't make it passed north America.
> Soccer has over 3 billions fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
Click to expand...


That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant. 

Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball is huge in Japan, you seem to be ignorant about sports. Glad you like soccer, it’s a great sport but it will never be the number one sport in the US. You have no proof outside of a few international games played in this country that the interest level is anywhere close to even hockey, a Canadian and Russian sport. Hockey is the fourth largest sport. Again, your claims that soccer is the fastest growing sport in America is fine and dandy, it has been the fastest growing sport for 40 plus years and still is number five in this country. So for a fast growing sport, it has made little progress.  The TV ratings, the attendance for games is still far below the big three and auto racing has bigger ratings and attendance than soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
Click to expand...

No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
Click to expand...


You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.


----------



## Issa

TyroneSlothrop said:


> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T



I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
Click to expand...


Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.

I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.

When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
Click to expand...


I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
Click to expand...

Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
Click to expand...

True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> 
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
Click to expand...


I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why? 

I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are. 

Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.

I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Soccer lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The ONLY reason soccer is so popular around the globe is because it takes very little investment to play. 

Child's game


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
Click to expand...


Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.

You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake. 

I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
Click to expand...

I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.


----------



## Issa

Grampa Murked U said:


> The ONLY reason soccer is so popular around the globe is because it takes very little investment to play.
> 
> Child's game


More than that it's called the beautifully game for a reason.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Issa said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason soccer is so popular around the globe is because it takes very little investment to play.
> 
> Child's game
> 
> 
> 
> More than that it's called the beautifully game for a reason.
Click to expand...

I've NEVER heard it called that. I did have my girls play it when they were younger because it's such a simplistic game. Kickball in grade school was more complex.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
Click to expand...

Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Issa

Grampa Murked U said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason soccer is so popular around the globe is because it takes very little investment to play.
> 
> Child's game
> 
> 
> 
> More than that it's called the beautifully game for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've NEVER heard it called that. I did have my girls play it when they were younger because it's such a simplistic game. Kickball in grade school was more complex.
Click to expand...

It's just watch this:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Issa said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason soccer is so popular around the globe is because it takes very little investment to play.
> 
> Child's game
> 
> 
> 
> More than that it's called the beautifully game for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've NEVER heard it called that. I did have my girls play it when they were younger because it's such a simplistic game. Kickball in grade school was more complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's just watch this:
Click to expand...

I am familiar with soccer. Pele was good when I was a child. Doesn't change my opinion of the sport


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
Click to expand...


You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> They need to stop beer sales during the National anthem...its disrespectful to be in line waiting for your brew .....stand at attention ...no bathroom visits during the anthem ...lock them up...R E S P E C T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.
Click to expand...


Then why your crying about being “forced”? Why lie about being forced?


----------



## Papageorgio

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Who said they can’t protest? They have every right and people have a right to respond.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
Click to expand...

Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
Now why the anger? We are just debating.


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this country dearly, also my birth country and I hate standing for anthems...it has no place in entertainment. I suggest foe it to be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why your crying about being “forced”? Why lie about being forced?
Click to expand...

What's wrong and the word lying?
I don't like national anthems being played during sports games,  and I voiced my opinion against it. If one wants to get patriotic he can knock himself out, I'm not standing and won't be there when it's played.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
> 20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
> Now why the anger? We are just debating.
Click to expand...


No anger, just pointing out your lies. You said over 94,000, not 90,000 again, you are trying to change what you said. I already posted what the attendance was and they were against FC Barcelona. 

So, the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years is going to surpass American football in 20 more years. So it will be sixty years to go from number five, which it was 40 years ago and is now and will move up to number one. I think basketball will have a better chance than soccer.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know standing is such a problem for lazy people.
> 
> 
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why your crying about being “forced”? Why lie about being forced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong and the word lying?
> I don't like national anthems being played during sports games,  and I voiced my opinion against it. If one wants to get patriotic he can knock himself out, I'm not standing and won't be there when it's played.
Click to expand...


You said you were “forced”, no one is forcing you, you lied. I don’t care if you go to the concession stand to avoid conflict, that is your right but why lie?


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> True...i average 6 miles a day. Play soccer 90 minutes each weekend , 3 times weight lifting a week. When I go to watch a game for entertainment I don't want no patriotism crap shoved down my throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why your crying about being “forced”? Why lie about being forced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong and the word lying?
> I don't like national anthems being played during sports games,  and I voiced my opinion against it. If one wants to get patriotic he can knock himself out, I'm not standing and won't be there when it's played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were “forced”, no one is forcing you, you lied. I don’t care if you go to the concession stand to avoid conflict, that is your right but why lie?
Click to expand...

Forced to listen to somethi is a way of saying that I don't like it. Doesn't mean they handcuffed me and made me listen to it. Clear?


----------



## Issa

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
> 20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
> Now why the anger? We are just debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No anger, just pointing out your lies. You said over 94,000, not 90,000 again, you are trying to change what you said. I already posted what the attendance was and they were against FC Barcelona.
> 
> So, the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years is going to surpass American football in 20 more years. So it will be sixty years to go from number five, which it was 40 years ago and is now and will move up to number one. I think basketball will have a better chance than soccer.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
> 20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
> Now why the anger? We are just debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No anger, just pointing out your lies. You said over 94,000, not 90,000 again, you are trying to change what you said. I already posted what the attendance was and they were against FC Barcelona.
> 
> So, the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years is going to surpass American football in 20 more years. So it will be sixty years to go from number five, which it was 40 years ago and is now and will move up to number one. I think basketball will have a better chance than soccer.
Click to expand...


Dude I see what happened here, You google most attended soccer games in the US and you went straight to Wikipedia and listed what you found about Barca game.
Well sweetheard wikipedia doesnt have everything, and certainly you didn't check well.
I have been to numerous games where the crowd reached +94k, Last one was Man City vs Real Madrid this summer on July 26th.
2015 in the Rose bowl I was there too, Barca vs The galaxy +93k.
Manchester United vs Real Madrid in Michigan was 109,318 aug 2 , 2014
USA vs Mexico also for the Gold cup +93k in 2011.
AND many more games with more than 94k spectators.

*A total of 24.7 million viewers tuned in as the U.S. squared off against Portugal on Sunday, according to figures released by Nielsen company. The ratings surpassed last week's World Cup match between the U.S. and Ghana, indicating that interest in the tournament is steadily rising — at least, for as long as the U.S. team is involved.


Sunday's game also surpassed ratings for the NBA finals, which drew 18 million viewers, and trounced the ratings for the 2013 World Series, which drew 14.9 million viewers. So is America's favorite past time officially soccer, or, dare we say it, "futbol?"*


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your personal life is no concern of mine.
> 
> You go to the games knowing there is an anthem at the beginning of the game, if you don’t like the anthem, just don’t go. You make a choice and then bitch? Lol! Man, you are a real snowflake.
> 
> I suggest you boycott events that have patriotic part of their event. I won’t watch or go to NFL games because of the politics. I made a choice. You are free to decide, that is your right. It’s all about freedom, that is what I like about living in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Good that you know I'm free to do whatever. I can go and don't stand or go order food before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why your crying about being “forced”? Why lie about being forced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong and the word lying?
> I don't like national anthems being played during sports games,  and I voiced my opinion against it. If one wants to get patriotic he can knock himself out, I'm not standing and won't be there when it's played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you were “forced”, no one is forcing you, you lied. I don’t care if you go to the concession stand to avoid conflict, that is your right but why lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forced to listen to somethi is a way of saying that I don't like it. Doesn't mean they handcuffed me and made me listen to it. Clear?
Click to expand...


I am clear, forced means forced, learn the definition of words before you use them. Are you forced to read my opinion? Nope, you chose to read my opinion. You play games with words way too much and I am going to call you out. You claim to have been all over the world, know five languages and on and on, so you seem to claim you are smart, yet you play loosely with words. Doesn’t fit. Clear?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demographics going forward will push soccer to pass both NFL and MLB. And trust me Soccer is a very good choice, not only it keeps the kids fit, but also everyone can play it, you don't have to be super fast, or super tall, or super fat and big to be able to play it. So it give an equal opportunity to kids that wanna practice it.
> 
> world cup for example is watched by over a billion all over the world....the super bowl? 100 million or so. Baseball was number 1 before, than NFL took over...Soccer all the stats showing it's moving up as the demographics are changing....Immigrants encourage kids to play sports that they are fimilair with and soccer comes in the first spot, it's also cheap to practice it.
> 
> Youth Soccer has more participants than football and Baseball.
> 
> The 2015 Women’s World Cup generated $40 million in ad revenue for Fox. That is more than double the projections. It outperformed the Stanley Cup Final, World Series and NBA Finals.
> 
> In 1998 there were only10 major MLS teams now there are 22 and more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, 40 years ago soccer was the fastest growing sport in the US. Again, 40 years ago we heard how soccer would be the number one sport in the US in 20 years, it didn't happen in 20 and hasn't happened in 40 and now you want us to believe it will happen in 60? In 1968 the NASL started, in 1978-1980 the NASL had 24 teams, in 1984 the league folded. I was part of the big soccer phase in the 70's, so I have been there and done that. I have watched the great players of the time play live. The Portland Timbers were the darlings of the league at the height of its glory. Peter Withe, Clive Charles, Mick Poole and so on.
> 
> When soccer starts making gains, then we will see, so far it is all talk and nothing else. Comeback and we will talk when it moves from 5th to 4th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chinese Fire Drill*
> 
> The average major-league soccer game only has three scores.  A 2 to 1 baseball game or 14 to 7 football game once in a while may in itself be worth watching, but to average that for a season would send Americans away in droves.  I guess Third Worlders and Eurotrash can patiently put up with that stupor, while Americans want to watch an activity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Activity ? Lol baseball is the most boring sport out there. people are on their phones stuffing their mouths, football? Well 2 sec play and 5 mins commercials.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is only your opinion and seems to be a minority opinion at that. Baseball has international appeal, whether you like it or not is irrelevant.
> 
> Do you have anything other than your opinion to show that baseball is boring or that soccer is going to surpass American football in 20 years? Or are you going to spout more unsubstantiated bs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you win....you won't be around when whites will be a minority and soccer is number one. So go on and enjoy the rest of your days.
Click to expand...

*Redisenfranchisement*

You think we are going to lie back and let ourselves get overrun by non-Whites?  Whites were a minority in the United States until the late 19th Century.  How did that work out for the feralphiles and their pet savages?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right because it will never happen. I’m not sure why you are such a liar and then when called out on your obvious lies then you get nasty. You must not be a practicing Muslim, because practicing Muslims don’t lie like you do, nor are they mean spirited. You are an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you feel that way. You such a sensitive soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you are the one that is upset because you have nothing to back your stupidity and every lie you post, I correct it.
> 
> I just know a real person and phony. You resent and get nasty with everyone that disagrees with your narrow vision of the world. You are closer to ISIS than you are to Muslims. It’s just the way you are.
> 
> When you get any proof for your silly assumptions let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close to ISIS? And you calling me liar? Lol
> And you venting for no reason, other than my views are different than yours. My world view, is based on traveling the world constantly, being biracial, speaking 5 different languages and accepting all faiths and races. Married to a Christian  and my best friend/best man is a  jew....how that makes me an ISIS member?
> I get nasty when racists and bigots like you, put us Muslims or other minorities in one stinky basket. I can't tolerate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
Click to expand...

*Bicker and Flicker, Flutter and Shutter*

There ought to be an Internet "Law" (like Godwin's) that a thread or even a whole message board starts dying when it is taken over by personal feuds.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
> 20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
> Now why the anger? We are just debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No anger, just pointing out your lies. You said over 94,000, not 90,000 again, you are trying to change what you said. I already posted what the attendance was and they were against FC Barcelona.
> 
> So, the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years is going to surpass American football in 20 more years. So it will be sixty years to go from number five, which it was 40 years ago and is now and will move up to number one. I think basketball will have a better chance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say you were close to ISIS, I said your attitude is closer to ISIS than Muslim. You intentionally lied and distorted what I said. Why?
> 
> I have proved you wrong over and over, proved you lied, over and over and now I’m a racist? Lol! That seems to be your go to defense when caught lying. Pretty chicken shit way but, you are who you are.
> 
> Your view of soccer in the US is wrong, you can’t prove you are right and now are trying to change the subject. You are a typical coward.
> 
> I don’t care about your personal life, it is no concern of mine. I don’t care about who or what your friends or family are, it makes no difference to me. You use it to divert the conversation because you lied and can’t back up your BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't lie...is your go to accusation and a way of insulting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied, you made claims that you went to several soccer in LA with over 94,000 and it was untrue. You claim that in 20 years soccer will surpass football as the number one sport and you have nothing to back your claim, then when called out on it, you went to insulting me. Again, history has shown you to be wrong over and over and over again, yet you ignore it and go with nothing. Fine, be ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I lie that I watched games in the colosseum that were 90 000 and it's documented? When I have the time I'll post videos from the games. Happy?
> 20 years claim as you said, we ha e to wait and see. You can come back and debunk my prediction.
> Now why the anger? We are just debating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No anger, just pointing out your lies. You said over 94,000, not 90,000 again, you are trying to change what you said. I already posted what the attendance was and they were against FC Barcelona.
> 
> So, the fastest growing sport for the last 40 years is going to surpass American football in 20 more years. So it will be sixty years to go from number five, which it was 40 years ago and is now and will move up to number one. I think basketball will have a better chance than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I see what happened here, You google most attended soccer games in the US and you went straight to Wikipedia and listed what you found about Barca game.
> Well sweetheard wikipedia doesnt have everything, and certainly you didn't check well.
> I have been to numerous games where the crowd reached +94k, Last one was Man City vs Real Madrid this summer on July 26th.
> 2015 in the Rose bowl I was there too, Barca vs The galaxy +93k.
> Manchester United vs Real Madrid in Michigan was 109,318 aug 2 , 2014
> USA vs Mexico also for the Gold cup +93k in 2011.
> AND many more games with more than 94k spectators.
> 
> *A total of 24.7 million viewers tuned in as the U.S. squared off against Portugal on Sunday, according to figures released by Nielsen company. The ratings surpassed last week's World Cup match between the U.S. and Ghana, indicating that interest in the tournament is steadily rising — at least, for as long as the U.S. team is involved.
> 
> 
> Sunday's game also surpassed ratings for the NBA finals, which drew 18 million viewers, and trounced the ratings for the 2013 World Series, which drew 14.9 million viewers. So is America's favorite past time officially soccer, or, dare we say it, "futbol?"*
Click to expand...


You keep comparing the World Cup, which is a world event, which happens every four years to just American events that happen every year, the World Series, the NBA Finals, the Super Bowl and the Stanley Cup. A better comparison would be the MLS Championship that happens every year.

None of the LA Galaxy games have ever drawn over 94,000 which was the example you used.

You then asked about sporting events that have drawn more than 109,318 and I gave you a list of several sporting events over 109,318. The Indianapolis 500 has an attendance of 500,000 for one race.

Quit trying to twist everything said and go back read your posts and be honest, if you can.


----------



## Redfish

NFL players kneeling and disrespecting the flag and the anthem will not solve anything.  It wont stop the murders in Chicago, Baltimore, Philly, LA, NY, or New Orleans.  It wont fix the problem that the majority of black kids grow up with no father in the home, it wont fix our failing educational system.   All it will do is reduce the number of americans watching NFL games and piss off the ones who still watch.  

this is typical of the way liberals try to fix problems,  blame someone else.


----------

